# Naruto 548 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## bubble_lord (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaara's dad turns to dust now he can be at peace.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Nidaime Tsuchikage, Nidaime Mizukage and Sandaime Raikage, all break free of Gaara's sand. 

The fighting continues.

The Kages start to explain their powers, skills and weaknesses. Kabuto removes their personalities. Muu violently attacks Onoki; shit gets real.


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2011)

Fodder dies.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Friday said:


> Fodder dies.



All thanks to Muu.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 12, 2011)

Muu and Onoki blasting off dust jutsus. They seem equal in strenght.

Meanwhile the Kages break out of Gaara's sand. They all start showing their strenght with some jutsus and Gaara is having big trouble with them. The fodder army takes on the two Kages and tries to stall them as Gaara takes on his father.

Chapter ends with Naruto and Bee arriving.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict fighting , and the kages getting out, and some manliness from raikage


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 12, 2011)

Yondaime Kazekage crumbles away at the beginning of the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Yondaime Kazekage crumbles away at the beginning of the chapter.



Kabuto rages, but ultimately does nothing about it.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 12, 2011)

More Gaara


----------



## americaoffline (Jul 12, 2011)

naruto shows up at some one and 1 panels 1 or more kages.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> More Gaara



No.

Less Gaara, more Nidiame Muu and Epic-Mustache.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict more filler shit.

Kinda can't wait to get back to the Uzumaki Naruto Show.  Most interesting thing we've seen in this war since Chouji manned up and finished growing his balls.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> No.
> 
> Less Gaara, more Nidiame Muu and Epic-Mustache.



No. 

Less Mustache, more Gaara and Muu


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 12, 2011)

Nimander said:


> I predict more filler shit.
> 
> Kinda can't wait to get back to the Uzumaki Naruto Show.  Most interesting thing we've seen in this war since Chouji manned up and finished growing his balls.



 how about no? we had enough of naruto and his jesus no jutsu, and everything related, I think is time to let the side character shine


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 12, 2011)

i predict:

- gaara's father falls.
- the other kages break free.
- more lulz from muu and the 2nd mizukage. 
- the remaining kages show off their jutsus.
- new revelation (rikudou related again?)?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 12, 2011)

At this point in time I honestly don't give a fart in a high wind about the Kages, Gaara and Oonoki, his division, or any of the un-showcased rookies.

If the story went in the direction of Itachi/Nagato, or the Jin Six Paths and Madara, or even Kabuto, I'd be okay with it.  But short of that, I'd prefer Naruto over this snoozefest currently going on.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> No.
> 
> Less Mustache, more Gaara and Muu



You and I are enemies.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaara and his dad are all warm inside, then Kabuto being the ass he is, kills Edo Kazekage's personality. Gaara's dad's last words to him are "I love you son, now defeat me"...or something heart warming.

When his dad loses his personality he breaks free from the sand along with Edo Raikage and Edo Mizukage. The other Edo Kages haven't had their personalities killed off yet. Edo Mizukage says funny stuff.

Gaara and his dad fight.

Edo Raikage and Edo Mizukage fight Temari and that.

Muu and Onoki continue to fight. Something shocking is revealed.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> You and I are enemies.


It's not that I don't like Mustache, it's just that I preffer Gaara and Muu more, and in order for them to get more panel time, others have to be sacrificed


----------



## Synn (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict Yondaime Kazekage being TnJ'd.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> It's not that I don't like Mustache, it's just that I preffer Gaara and Muu more, and in order for them to get more panel time, others have to be sacrificed



Your reasoning changes nothing, we shall battle.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> Your reasoning changes nothing, we shall battle.



Gaara solos them


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2011)

end of the kages


----------



## BlazeD (Jul 12, 2011)

Obviously it's going to be more filler about Gaara's babyhood and his connection to his mother.  Gaara's dad will be released and crumble towards the end of the chapter.  Then it's up to Gaara to perhaps level up somehow, and take on the other edo kages.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 12, 2011)

hopefully the color spread is actually cool and not just a slice of life scene. want to see some raikage and mizukage as well.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 12, 2011)

Chapter was lame, Gaara will be confirmed Uzumaki next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jul 12, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Chapter was lame, Gaara will be confirmed Uzumaki next chapter.



NF immediately designates him as a Sealing Master.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 12, 2011)

* Kakashi is fighting several edo*

Kakashi: Fuck! I'm almost out of chakra! I've only use two Kamui's so far!

*All the edo's are about to kill Kakashi*

*Naruto steps in and rasengans all of them*

Naruto: Hi guys did I miss anything?

Kakashi: Naruto you saved my life, you have truly surpassed me. Now 
leave while I read make out paradise.
*Naruto shrugs*

Naruto: Time to step into Gaara's fight and steal the spotlight again.


----------



## Penance (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict a battle conclusion...


----------



## jacamo (Jul 12, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage will make us laugh


----------



## Aiku (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict that Gaara will cry.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jul 12, 2011)

What the fuck is going on?

It's Tuesday. A new chapter came out already? WOW. I came here to check out the new predictions and when I clicked the telegrams I thought I was in Konoha Library still.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 12, 2011)

I predict kishi leaves this lame fight and moves to better things.


----------



## KillerFlow (Jul 12, 2011)

A bloodthirsty battle between Yondaime Kazekage and Gaara ending with Yondy getting TNJ'ed by the end.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome color pages so that we can see the Kages in color. Hoping for a cool spread besides the movie's poster.


----------



## Scorpion (Jul 12, 2011)

I know this won't happen, but whatever:

*Chapter Cover: Yondaime Kazekage and Gaara*//
*Pages 1-2:*
Yondaime Kazekage speaks to Gaara a little more, and ultimately crumbles. Gaara says something along the lines of "thank you".
*Pages 3-5:*
Onoki and Muu have another Jinton clash. During the blast, the Raikage and Mizukage are freed from Gaara, and Gaara saves the fodder via tons of sand. Raikage and Mizukage reform via Edo Tensei, and comment on Muu's power.
*Pages 6-7:*
Raikage uses Black Lightning, and takes down a large number of fodder, and tells them some weakness of the lightning before/during/after using it.
*Pages 8-9:*
Mizukage uses his own jutsu, and takes down a large number of fodder, and tells them some weakness of the jutsu(s) before/during/after using it.
*Page 10-11:*
Kabuto makes a comment.
*Page 12-13:* 
Madara moving up with Pain Rikudo v2 and comments on something.
*Page 14-15:*
HQ comments on White Zetsu and about Gaara's battle. Possibly something about 7 different chakras (Pain V2 and Madara) coming towards the HQ. 
*Page 16-17/18:*
Sandaime Raikage is about to land a finishing blow on Gaara, and right before he finishes the attack with Black Lightning, Killer Bee stops him with a V2 Lariat. Raikage says "Bee?!" and Killer Bee replies with "waddup mothafucka!!".
//*Chapter Finished*


----------



## calimike (Jul 12, 2011)

Zombie Kages are done, and time with Naruto right now 

sitom_r4 at ustream.tv said there is double issue #35-36 hit stores on  August 6 (Saturday) before Obon Festival holiday. Early spoiler is out on August 1 or so.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaara's dad is defeated and the other Kage are freed somehow and showcase their powers. Chapter is mostly Muu vs Oonoki though. At the cliffhanger, Kabuto, remembering that Naruto is on his way, decides to summon more of the dead kage.


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2011)

Gaara being TnJ'd.


----------



## Crona (Jul 13, 2011)

I predict the Mizukage will crack another joke and Kabuto will rage quit.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 13, 2011)

When you think about it, Gaara is at such a huge battlefield advantage that Kabuto is in DIRE need of someone else to occupy him, after his father's gone, while the other Edo's do their work. Someone like...Sandaime Kazekage.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jul 13, 2011)

*Chapter 548 Prediction*:   A Father's Redemption

Gaara's father says he's sorry and hope he, Temari, and Kankauro can live happy lives.   Then he is sealed away, however one of the Kage's escapes and releases the others.   A major battle ensues.


----------



## jso (Jul 14, 2011)

I want Muu to Jinton the sand-trapped Edo-Kages, freeing them like that. And then I'd like to see Big A or Mizukage do some kinda jutsu. Apart from that, I wouldbt be surprised to see the Kazekage being sealed already. Wonder if poor Temari will get any closure.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 14, 2011)

Gaara achieves inner peace with his parents and forgives his dad for the Jinchuuriki thing, as well as damning him to a lifetime of horrific abuse, neglect and assassination attempts since he only wanted Gaara to be stronger, which of course makes everything A-OK. Yondaime Kazekage then disintegrates out of fatherly love, giving Gaara a huge powerup like Naruto's "twin suns." He then takes on the rest of the Edo Kage singlehanded and puts Muu down in one shot -- yet another victim of the Worf effect. After 12 pages of reaction shots from fodder, we cut to Naruto making a surprising discovery that we won't see until the next week.

-Or-

That fight happens entirely off screen as we are treated to a full-color page of Sakura eating breakfast. Afterwards we get a double-length chapter of her talking to Ino or Shizune about how she feels, punctuated by flashbacks.

-Or-

All of the above happens off screen as we're introduced to another legendary Edo Asspull we've never heard of before who fights another recently-introduced character from one of the other villages. They share a flashback.

-Or-

The Edo Jinchuurikis share feelings and flashbacks.

-Or-

Madara finally reveals the terrifying true nature of the Jubi: The Ten-Tailed Killer Bunny. He explains its powers in a flashback.

I'm not even really kidding. In Japanese mythology .


----------



## Klue (Jul 15, 2011)

One has to wonder, what Kabuto's next move will be once the Yondaime Kazekage is defeated? Any chance he will summoned all of the former Kages we have yet to see?

Eight in total: 

Shodai Kazekage
Nidaime Kazekage
Sandaime Kazekage
Shodai Mizukage
Sandaime Mizukage
Shodai Raikage
Nidaime Raikage
Shodai Tsuchikage.

Still wish we could see the deceased Hokages again.


----------



## jso (Jul 15, 2011)

I'd love to see the other Kages, but not yet. Perhaps once Darui and co arrive to initiate the planned pincer formation.

It'd be interesting to see something else, like Kankurou having been brought to the medic camp (with Deidara in tow), the implication being the Edo-pursuers would be hot on their heels meaning Chiyo/Sakura.


----------



## Tregis (Jul 15, 2011)

More Mizukage epicness.


----------



## calimike (Jul 16, 2011)

I predict Tamaria stop Gaara from sealing 4th Kazekage o_0 maybe she want to dad or something.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone notice there are six leafs, skeleton key and black ball in Naruto's mouth?

Look at...


----------



## juUnior (Jul 16, 2011)

Its superb that the next chap. will have colour pages <even though the colour cover may deal with the new movie :x BUT maybe <if there will be> a colour page will have Gaara on it xD

My prediction for the next chap.: I think the truth behind Kurara is the emotional climax of the fight between the Kazekages <so cool <3> and now I only see Gaara performing sth GREAT with the boost in power of love and will of fire <or wind, depends on the village?! > Don't know what it would be but I would surely like to see sth like that.
If thats not the case, I can also see father of Gaara freeing its soul from ET <now that Gaara proven to be superior> at the beginning of the chapter, and probably the rest of the chapter would deal with Oonoki vs Muu <Gaara would for now keep the other kages at bay or sth, probably offscreen until Oonoki vs Muu would be finished>

What I would LIKE TO SEE:
- first of all: the 3 caught kages by Gaara are Sabaku kyu'd <they regenerate or perform some jutsus of their arsenal to survive that, but nonetheless are Sabaku kyu'd xP> That would be the second point of my 3 points wish list of the fight of Gaara.
- second of all: I would like to see some more fighting with Gaara <at least half of the next chapter would be nice> I know that it may sound strange, but Kishi tends to make short fights when it isn't necessary : / Fight/s of Gaara could last at least 1/2 chapters more.
thats all xd


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2011)

according to the preview takl translated nagato and itachi are headed for narutos location, the previews have been right the last few weeks in a row. it is gonna be great but i think this wont happen for a couple more chapters.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 16, 2011)

calimike said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has to be a coincidence :|

Six leafs... Six Paths?, Rikudou Sennin, Yasakani no Magatama?
That picture in his shirt resembles his current seal just too much...
And black ball in mouth.. Bijudama? Although it's probably just a berry, just in black and white.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> according to the preview takl translated nagato and itachi are headed for narutos location, the previews have been right the last few weeks in a row. it is gonna be great but i think this wont happen for a couple more chapters.



i don't know if it will happen next week but as long as it happens its going to be great. i think maybe kabuto will move them to intercept naruto or they go themself. either way its a good development and maybe tsunade and raikage will get a chance to fight the other jins.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 16, 2011)

I read some where there was an early release oif a chapter. Or was the one that just got out the early release one?

I predict gaara Vs his dad and his dad banishing. maybe naruto arrive to help


----------



## vered (Jul 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> according to the preview takl translated nagato and itachi are headed for narutos location, the previews have been right the last few weeks in a row. it is gonna be great but i think this wont happen for a couple more chapters.



thats awesome.Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and Bee?


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Jul 16, 2011)

more *Book no jutsu*,
*Flashback no jutsu*, and the almighty *Talk no jutsu*..
not to mention *Jesus no jutsu*.. 

these jutsus are so powerful they turn the tide of the battle..

*Book no jutsu*
Known users:
Naruto against Nagato.
Sai (accidentally) poor Shin,

*Flashback no jutsu*
Known users:
Naruto (all the time) 
Ino on Chouji twice!! 
Gaara's Dad..


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 16, 2011)

vered said:


> thats awesome.Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and Bee?



I already jizzed 

I'll kill you all if that turns out to be false spoilers or something


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 16, 2011)

calimike said:


> I predict Tamaria stop Gaara from sealing 4th Kazekage o_0 maybe she want to dad or something.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




nice find, kishi foreshadowing.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 16, 2011)

Gaara's father talk affects him, he turns into dust.


----------



## Supersonic Strawhat (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey uh... That part with the medical tent and the Zetsu clone and Neji and Sakura... What was the point if all that again?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I already jizzed
> 
> I'll kill you all if that turns out to be false spoilers or something



it is not a spoiler it is a preview. so it may happen next chapter or the next few chapters


----------



## auem (Jul 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> One has to wonder, what Kabuto's next move will be once the Yondaime Kazekage is defeated? Any chance he will summoned all of the former Kages we have yet to see?
> 
> Eight in total:
> 
> ...



i have a inkling that kishi will someway find a way to bring them back as edo...
it's his manga afterall...
my assumption is based on the 'fact' that naruto has to show everybody that he is the messiah,the reincarnation  of rikodu...for just that purpose former hokages should come again at certain point...if these batch of edo kages do see and acknowledge naruto then the chance of former hokages coming back to see 'naruto the great' will increase highly...
moreover we still need to see nidaime's last fight...i wish kishi will show it at least...


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 17, 2011)

Finally Naruto is beating Nagato + Itachi ? I really don't care if he doesn't win , I just want to see him tanking Shinra Tensei , breaking Tsukuyomi and finishing them with a Rasengan , after that *they can regenerate and even kill him .*

Do you know why ? Because that would mean Naruto > living Nagato + living Itachi


----------



## vered (Jul 17, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Finally Naruto is beating Nagato + Itachi ? I really don't care if he doesn't win , I just want to see him tanking Shinra Tensei , breaking Tsukuyomi and finishing them with a Rasengan , after that *they can regenerate and even kill him .*
> 
> Do you know why ? Because that would mean Naruto > living Nagato + living Itachi



assuming they will fight i really hope to see a Naruto vs Nagato one on one battle.and when i say Nagato i mean a healthy Nagato,a fully powered Nagato that finally shows us why he is the third Rikudou.
Bee should face Itachi or perhaps Bee will be defeated by Nagato and itachi and then both of them will face Naruto together, proving what Itachi meant when he said that both of them together can achieve almost anything.
either way this battle will be epic.
i expect Naruto to somehow win though.


----------



## jso (Jul 17, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Do you know why ? Because that would mean Naruto > living Nagato + living Itachi


Not really though, because we've already seen countless examples of ETs fighting in a different manner to how they would if they were living, sheerly because they can regenerate. There's a level of cockiness that comes with being essentially immortal that did in Deidara when he decided to be an arse and fight closer-range even though he's a long-range fighter.

Then you also have to take into account things such as the 'good guys' not wanting to fight. Like the Kages saying they're basically on auto-pilot and therefore not trying as they would if they were for real, and saying they'd provide info of their jutsu and inherrent weaknesses. You have Dan warning of his upcoming Ghost transformation and Asuma warning people before he'd execute a jutsu.

The jutsu definitely isnt efficient by any means. Not everybody is a Kakuzu or a KinGin who will willingly kill people as if it's business as usual, when left to tend to themselves. Nagato and Itachi dont strike me as two who would want Madara/Kabuto to succeed so I doubt they'd put any heart into anything lol.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> One has to wonder, what Kabuto's next move will be once the Yondaime Kazekage is defeated? Any chance he will summoned all of the former Kages we have yet to see?
> 
> Eight in total:
> 
> ...



If they were going to be summoned then he would have done so already.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Jul 17, 2011)

takL said:


> *From #32
> 
> the preview page says
> "Itachi and Nagato head for
> the destination where...Naruto is!!"*



Now this is something I could get into.


----------



## Friday (Jul 17, 2011)

Do we get early spoilers this week too?


----------



## Klue (Jul 17, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are slowly heading toward Naruto's location? Now that is awesome! But what if, they were there to assist him against Madara?


----------



## Mang-Kun (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I wonder if we can get early spoiler just like last week .

So...was that preview believable? I'm not getting my hope that high but...I want that to happen just to see Itachi and Naruto's talk.


----------



## Hexa (Jul 17, 2011)

It's pretty doubtful that we'd get an early spoiler this week.  Probably the next time we'll get an early spoiler would be the second Tuesday in September.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It's pretty doubtful that we'd get an early spoiler this week.  Probably the next time we'll get an early spoiler would be the second Tuesday in September.



This is probably a newb question, but why the second tuesday of september?


----------



## jso (Jul 17, 2011)

Isnt there a double issue coming in August sometime? Wouldnt an early chapter come for that?


----------



## Hexa (Jul 17, 2011)

jso said:


> Isnt there a double issue coming in August sometime? Wouldnt an early chapter come for that?


Yeah, I guess that's possible.

Amaterasu794: it has to do with Japanese holidays.


----------



## Amaterasu794 (Jul 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Amaterasu794: it has to do with Japanese holidays.



Ah. Thanks. Should have guessed. The creepy cat in my sig thanks you too.


----------



## Jegan747 (Jul 17, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Finally Naruto is beating Nagato + Itachi ? I really don't care if he doesn't win , I just want to see him tanking Shinra Tensei , breaking Tsukuyomi and finishing them with a Rasengan , after that *they can regenerate and even kill him .*
> 
> Do you know why ? Because that would mean Naruto > living Nagato + living Itachi



But it would also mean that Naruto<Kabuto


----------



## auem (Jul 17, 2011)

jso said:


> Isnt there a double issue coming in August sometime? Wouldnt an early chapter come for that?



i am expecting 'Evil' to appear that time...or during holiday break..
so we won't be out of info for very long...


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If they were going to be summoned then he would have done so already.



We've already seen from the 7 swordsmen that Kabuto prefers to gauge the opponents tactics and abilities before summoning more and going all-out, why should this be any different?

And to the Nagato/Itachi preview, that seems just random enough to be true. It seem to me that whenever the preview is something predictable, it's the editor making guesses. But when it's something out of nowhere, like Gaara's fight starting (preview after 545) or Madara appearing (preview after 535), it always seems to be accurate.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

I predict Gaara being Uzumaki and Madara being the 3rd Mizukage.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 18, 2011)

Dat Preview  

I really hope we get some more Itachi/Nagato bonding time.


----------



## Deadway (Jul 18, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAH Naruto vs Itachi and Nagato holy shit this is gonna be funny the amount of QQing when they lose will be hilarious.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 18, 2011)

Il Void said:


> AHAHAHAHAH Naruto vs Itachi and Nagato holy shit this is gonna be funny the amount of QQing when they lose will be hilarious.



Indeed, I love them both but I've been looking forward to the fandom baawing ever since Kabuto brought them back


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

For an informed guy Kabuto looked more surprised when Naruto popped up and knocked out one of his tenseis. I think Kabuto is trying to keep Naruto in distance from Madara by sending Nagato and Itachi to Naruto's rescue in case Madara decides to hunt him down.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> For an informed guy Kabuto looked more surprised when Naruto popped up and knocked out one of his tenseis. I think Kabuto is trying to keep Naruto in distance from Madara by sending Nagato and Itachi to Naruto's rescue in case Madara decides to hunt him down.



I think it was more that he didn't plan on Naruto appearing so soon, which throws a wrench in his plans seeing as Naruto can dispose of all but the highest level ET's fairly easily. If anything, I think Kabuto *wants* the Juubi to get revived so he can take it for himself somehow. He just doesn't want it to happen before a large majority of Akatsuki's and the Alliances forces are destroyed so it'll be easier for him.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 18, 2011)

Gabe said:


> according to the preview takl translated nagato and itachi are headed for narutos location, the previews have been right the last few weeks in a row. it is gonna be great but i think this wont happen for a couple more chapters.



So Nagato and Itachi aren't going to try and destroy the Mugen Tsukiyomi after all? Guess Kabuto just botched his own plans if he's siccing them on Naruto.


I wanted to see an Itachi v. Sasuke rematch, not just for the fight but for the Sasuke rage. I'm going to be bullshit if Kishi throws that opportunity away, so hopefully this preview is at least partially deceptive.


----------



## nadinkrah (Jul 18, 2011)

I PREDICT 2 NARUTO CHAPTERS FOR JAPAN WOMEN WORLD CUP SOCCER WIN!


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 18, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> I PREDICT 2 NARUTO CHAPTERS FOR JAPAN WOMEN WORLD CUP SOCCER WIN!



I predict their victory inspires Kabuto to Edo Tensei Konan.


----------



## BlackZetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

I predict Kishi cares as much about japanese women winning the world cup as he generally does about women in Naruto.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

Jegan747 said:


> But it would also mean that Naruto<Kabuto




And do you think I care about Kabuto ? I just want to shut up the Nagato + Itachi fans for good , I've been arguing with them since I've entered here that Naruto is > than those two , this is what I was waiting for since day 1 


-----


I don't care if they fight differently , if they're hit by a Rasengan that's all I want. If Naruto can make Nagato + Itachi regen it mean he is better than a living Nagato and a living Itachi , it doesn't matter what you guys will say because we'll have the feat .

Personally I would love for Naruto to one-shot them both and move on to Madara or Sasuke , but I will be happy with just one Rasengan and then Naruto can even be saved/killed , whatever .


----------



## Kankurette (Jul 18, 2011)

Gaara's dad dies. Hopefully Temari will get involved, because G-d knows she's been underused in Shippuuden, but not holding my breath. Mizukage points and laughs. Cut to Tsuchikages fighting. 


FireHawk64 said:


> Chapter was lame, Gaara will be confirmed Uzumaki next chapter.


What, because he's a ginger?


----------



## Judecious (Jul 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato and Itachi are slowly heading toward Naruto's location? Now that is awesome! But what if, they were there to assist him against Madara?



God no.  He needs to do that alone.

It would be better if he defeats them


----------



## Magnet (Jul 18, 2011)

i predict lots of sand


----------



## FearTear (Jul 18, 2011)

I predict next chapter to come out tomorrow morning


----------



## Judecious (Jul 18, 2011)

Il Void said:


> AHAHAHAHAH Naruto vs Itachi and Nagato holy shit this is gonna be funny the amount of QQing when they lose will be hilarious.



I would love it


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> For an informed guy Kabuto looked more surprised when Naruto popped up and knocked out one of his tenseis. I think Kabuto is trying to keep Naruto in distance from Madara by sending Nagato and Itachi to Naruto's rescue in case Madara decides to hunt him down.



We don't know even if Kabuto knows it's Naruto who wiped out an Edo Tensei Kabuto hasn't been shown to know Naruto is on the battlefield he just knows something powerfull took out an Edo Tensei


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 18, 2011)

I predict Naruto's death from chakra exhaustion.


----------



## Axis (Jul 18, 2011)

I predict more emotions.


----------



## Addy (Jul 18, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> I PREDICT 2 NARUTO CHAPTERS FOR JAPAN WOMEN WORLD CUP SOCCER WIN!



kishi sees women soccer cup.

kishi is like "women must fail  how can i do that? "

kishi looks at a sakura drawing.

kishi ".................... sakura my man!!!!!!!!! how about i put ya in the next chapter "


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jul 18, 2011)

What if Kabuto was surprised by Madara's Edo Tensei?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2011)

both nagato and itachi put their faith on naruto if they do fight their interaction will be interesting maybe itachi will reveal more info to naruto about madara. and nagato tell naruto how he met madara. i think the reason why sasuke and itachi wont fight because if they do itachi could convince him to stop his madness and tell him the truth and i think kishi does not want sauske to change until the end when he loses to naruto.


----------



## Distance (Jul 18, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> What if Kabuto was surprised by Madara's Edo Tensei?



That would be strange since the panel where Kabuto was surprised was slightly after Naruto attacked the Edo Tensei Shinobi. 

I don't think iKabuto's surprise has anything to do with Madara's Six Path's of Pain since Kabuto resurrected the Jinchuriki's himself. However, you can never be too sure with these things, so you have a small chance of being right.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

Kabuto read Kisame's intel too. He should be aware of Naruto's new ability to sense "evil" in people. And he also should be informed of Madara's plan involving Zetsu.

However both Kabuto and Madara reacts to Naruto's appereance differently.

*Madara: Just as planned

Kabuto: What???*


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2011)

i think kabuto will take the personality away from the kages like he did to zabuza and haku and they will take out most of gaaras division till help comes.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

> i think kabuto will take the personality away from the kages like he did to zabuza and haku and they will take out most of gaaras division till help comes.


you're asking for too much. 

Edo Tensei = Fodder. Deal with it.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> you're asking for too much.
> 
> Edo Tensei = Fodder. Deal with it.



people use the word fodder to much in this forum.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

> people use the word fodder to much in this forum.


not only on this forum.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 18, 2011)

i predict Gold and Sand.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

Raikage and second Mizukage haven't displayed their abilites yet. We have some idea of sandaime Raikage's abilities while we know nothing about the Mizukage. But to be completely honest I don't expect much from them. Kage's are one trick ponnies anyway besides Hokages


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Raikage and second Mizukage haven't displayed their abilites yet. We have some idea of sandaime Raikage's abilities while we know nothing about the Mizukage. But to be completely honest I don't expect much from them. Kage's are one trick ponnies anyway besides Hokages



Like Mei ?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 18, 2011)

> Like Mei ?


are you reffering to second Mizukage's abilites or what?


----------



## Hexa (Jul 18, 2011)

Mei has two tricks.  Or, alternatively, she has one trick in that she has two tricks, which can be interpreted as three tricks.

But, yeah, I feel like Darui is the only character that has shown any real diversity in ninjutsu lately.  A character gets a ninjutsu "theme" and sticks to it for the most part.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

Is she uses 3 different elements plus 2 different Kekkei Genkais she isn't a one-tricky poney , that was my point .

A one-tricky poney is Hidan who has only one ability/jutsu .


----------



## Aldric (Jul 18, 2011)

Onoki isn't a one trick pony

He can fly and make other objects or people fly, he has nukes, and he can turn stuff into stone

It's pretty stupid to make definitive statements about people who haven't really fought for more than half a chapter anyway


----------



## ZE (Jul 18, 2011)

Onoki's best jutsu is called turtle no jutsu. It's a better version of Jiraiya and Naruto's frog falling on you jutsu.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope the colored cover is all the old kages  it would be awesome 

That Nidaime Mizukage


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh right, we are gonna have a coloured cover this week... Almost forgot : D


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

Will we get early spoiler tomorrow ? Or isn't there any chance at all ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 18, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Will we get early spoiler tomorrow ? Or isn't there any chance at all ?



No, not likely at all. We're back on our usual schedule.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 18, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope the colored cover is all the old kages  it would be awesome
> 
> That Nidaime Mizukage



Not bad, but I prefer new Pain Rikudo


----------



## Kael Hyun (Jul 18, 2011)

Hokages are not one trick ponies. Does no one remember Tobirama or Hiruzen?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

I want my Naruto vs Itachi + Nagato 

Please Kishi make it so that Bee goes to Gaara's location and leave the Haxx Duo just for Naruto


----------



## city (Jul 18, 2011)

> Onoki isn't a one trick pony
> 
> He can fly and make other objects or people fly, he has nukes, and he can turn stuff into stone



Wouldn't that be at least 3 tricks?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 18, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I want my Naruto vs Itachi + Nagato
> 
> Please Kishi make it so that Bee goes to Gaara's location and leave the Haxx Duo just for Naruto



Well, I had kinda hoped Kabuto would send Nagato and Itachi after Madara and his Six Paths... Obviously they'd own the heck out of the Edo Jinchuriki, but ultimately lose against Madara. But...

"Even in death, we will never cease to stand in your way."


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I had kinda hoped Kabuto would send Nagato and Itachi after Madara and his Six Paths... Obviously they'd own the heck out of the Edo Jinchuriki, but ultimately lose against Madara. But...
> 
> "Even in death, we will never cease to stand in your way."




That battle is saved for the 6th Coffin and Kabuto's "that jutsu"


----------



## Velocity (Jul 18, 2011)

Really, I just want a great fight without Naruto or Sasuke in it. Something similar to this Gaara and Onoki vs the Four Kages thing, just more intense because it's - say - Kabuto versus Madara. We know Kishimoto can do it, he actually pulled off Kisame versus Bee really well, I mean, and even Kakashi versus the Seven Swordsmen was fun while it lasted...


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 18, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I had kinda hoped Kabuto would send Nagato and Itachi after Madara and his Six Paths... Obviously they'd own the heck out of the Edo Jinchuriki, but ultimately lose against Madara. But...
> 
> "Even in death, we will never cease to stand in your way."



I actually expect a bit more from the two plotwise. If they face either Tobi or Naruto those two are dead meat. Well, they are already, but you know what I mean. There's just no chance that they could survive such an encounter, it just wouldn't fit the plot. Instead I expect the two of them to strike at a different high priority target. They'll capture someone Kabuto wants for his own sake and not to further Tobi's goals. One of the kages perhaps or someone else who possesses some rare skill which Kabuto desires. Or perhaps even Black Zetsu should Kabuto be ready to betray Tobi.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 18, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I actually expect a bit more from the two plotwise. If they face either Tobi or Naruto those two are dead meat. Well, they are already, but you know what I mean. There's just no chance that they could survive such an encounter, it just wouldn't fit the plot. Instead I expect the two of them to strike at a different high priority target. They'll capture someone Kabuto wants for his own sake and not to further Tobi's goals. One of the kages perhaps or someone else who possesses some rare skill which Kabuto desires. Or perhaps even Black Zetsu should Kabuto be ready to betray Tobi.



Hold your horses, Nagato and Itachi are extremelly powerful, they haven't been left behind in a way that they would be roflstomped by Madara or Naruto.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 18, 2011)

Luiz said:


> Hold your horses, Nagato and Itachi are extremelly powerful, they haven't been left behind *in a way that they would be roflstomped by Madara *or Naruto.



Ummm...if they face him now they will be. There is just no way that Kishi would let them "win" against Madaras new "form"


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not saying they would win. I'm saying there isn't a large gap between them. That's absurd.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2011)

I wanna see Naruto & Bee do a double-team Bijuudama.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 18, 2011)

I don't wanna Bee messing with Naruto's Training Fight


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 18, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I don't wanna Bee messing with Naruto's Training Fight



 You're right. Bee go bye-bye.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 18, 2011)

maybe bee will go fight his step dad and leave naruto alone and he will face nagato and itachi. but i wonder how nagato will fight.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 18, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are going to test Naruto to check if he's really worth of their eyes.


----------



## geminis (Jul 18, 2011)

I think its pretty clear from what Itachi said, that Kabuto has them as an ace up his sleeve....so they will provide Kabuto his protection against any immediate danger....I doubt Kabuto would send them off to annihilate the opposition and risk losing either of them when Madara has openly threatened Kabuto.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 18, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, I had kinda hoped Kabuto would send Nagato and Itachi after Madara and his Six Paths... Obviously they'd own the heck out of the Edo Jinchuriki, but ultimately lose against Madara. But...
> 
> "Even in death, we will never cease to stand in your way."



^This would be awesome. 

Kabuto only has a few Edo left if we assume that Madara has control over the Edo jins now...so, we should see something from them soon I would hope...


----------



## Immortal (Jul 18, 2011)

I know this is the most dreaded question in this section - but when does the new chapter come out? 

I know the anime missed an episode this week or last week or whatever, is there a chapter coming out this week?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope the gaara vs kages goes off panel mid chapter to show either Nagato/Itachi or Kakashi rampage!!!


----------



## Trance Kuja (Jul 18, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Nagato and Itachi are going to test Naruto to check if he's really worth of their eyes.



That made me think of something stupid.  

After testing him and disappearing, saying he (naruto) is worthy, we'll see him face Madara later on and he'll have "awakened" Rinnegan in one eye (since apparently Uzumaki's are connected to that bloodline; proven through Nagato) and Sharingan in the other (granted via the powers of the throat crow).  
The climatic battle will be between two people who have two completely different doujutsus in each eye!

Honestly, I hope that _doesn't_ happen, but there's basis enough for it to be a possibility.  

Anyway, I'm predicting a bit more talk no jutsu between Gaara and his dad, followed by Gaara showing just how strong he is and how well he turned out.  Everyone will probably be bound/sealed away (and possibly Gaara's dad will disintegrate after being proud of his son) two chapters from now.


----------



## santanico (Jul 19, 2011)

Are we going to get an early chapter again? I'm sorta outta the loop.


----------



## Distance (Jul 19, 2011)

I predict that Bee's Dad Liger Bombs a fodder shinobi through the desert and into the Earth's core.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 19, 2011)

If Itachi+Nagato face Naruto they will only be for his training(losing bad) and if they face Madara they will lose.  Either they will be unimpressive.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 19, 2011)

Immortal said:


> I know this is the most dreaded question in this section - but when does the new chapter come out?


In like 30+ hours, and yes it does a come out.


Starr said:


> Are we going to get an early chapter again? I'm sorta outta the loop.



Nope last week was Saturday release in Japan that's why we got it early, this week it's back to normal Monday from what I know.


----------



## Face (Jul 19, 2011)

I wanna see Naruto use technique that has the same level of destruction as the Bijuu Dama.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Jul 19, 2011)

can't wait to se the best tag team battle of all the time


----------



## slickcat (Jul 19, 2011)

hopefully some kakashi this week, tired of seeing naruto for the time being. hope naruto meeting itachi and nagato doesnt occur


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 19, 2011)

Who thinks we're going to get an early release like last week? 
I sure hope we do.

Either way, I predict awesomesauce/ 
Muu and Ohnoki get sh!t exploding left and right.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 19, 2011)

> hopefully some kakashi this week, tired of seeing naruto for the time being. hope naruto meeting itachi and nagato doesnt occur


According to Kishi this year he wil dedicate to Kakashi.


----------



## HInch (Jul 19, 2011)

blacksword said:


> According to Kishi this year he wil dedicate to Kakashi.



Year of Kakashi III: No, I _really_ mean it this time.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Jul 19, 2011)

This is what I want to happen next chapter.


Goes back to Kakashi going on a rampage.
See Sasuke's new Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.
Previous Kages tearin shit up.


----------



## mayumi (Jul 19, 2011)

I want naruto face up against nagato and itachi. If only to progress plot and get the crow out of the way now.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 19, 2011)

i predict the Forth Kazekage releasing him self or getting sealed.


----------



## edangs (Jul 19, 2011)

i want to see an edo going all out kamikaze spamming his ultimate destructive jutsu.


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 19, 2011)

Gaara and his father's fight continues and possibly concludes (Kazekage moves on). Some scenes of Onoki vs. Muu and Raikage and Mizukage taking on some troops.

And maybe a little insight on what Nagato and Itachi are up to.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jul 19, 2011)

MS81 said:


> I hope kakashi gets a power boost like yesterday....



Don't we all .... Don't we all...

Tired of Kakashi playing 2nd fiddle to Naruto, Sasuke, and pretty much everyone else.... The guy was trained by the 4th hokage, his dad was said to be on par with the sannin and killed many ninja including Chiyo's son.... Kakashi has a damn sharingan the most hacked blood line ever... and he still hasn't gotten a proper fight in part 2.


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2011)

Kakashi has Kamui, he doesn't need a power boost. Unless you wanna seal the chakra from the KinGin bros inside of him


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 19, 2011)

Gaara's mind is in complete disarray that everything he believed about his parents not loving him was a lie mean while the Edo Kages escape Gaara's sand and start wrecking the 4th Division Temari eventually gets Gaara to snap out of it and he has to defeat there dad chapter ends with 1st Division coming to Gaara's aid


----------



## Uzumakinaru (Jul 19, 2011)

Kakashi already got a power boost. He have the Zabuza's sword Kubikiribōchō.
We just have to see he using it now...


----------



## vagnard (Jul 19, 2011)

Long ass Gaara's flashback with redundant info. No battle at all. 

Gaara's dad receives TNJ like Sasori and goes to heaven at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2011)

^Perhaps.

My hopeful side wants that the Kazekages's fight continues instead of Yondaime crumbling away after last chapter, that he acknowledges that Gaara has a lot going for him (Sunagakure's support and loyalty & Karura's love) but that he still hasn't shown him that he has surpass him and how only when Gaara proves that he has indeed surpassed him then Yondaime will be able to join Karura in the afterlife, leaving Suna in Gaara's hands because he learned to truthfully trust in his son.

But I will keep myself at bay in order to avoid big dissapointment. Though I don't see how Sandaime and Nidaime can manage to get out of that sand jutsu without Yondaime's Sakin rendering it null, Muu using Jinton to free them would lead to blowing them up and making their Edo regeneration take time plus he must be busy fighting Oonoki.

Unless Nidaime or Raikage start showing what they got and free themselves from the sand.



Majin Lu said:


> I hope the colored cover is all the old kages  it would be awesome
> 
> That Nidaime Mizukage



Indeed, those 4 must appear in color so that we get a better picture of their designs. Nidaime is obviously the most awaited.

We already have a good idea of how Yondaime Kazekage looks like.



Muu might be like this:



Sandaime Raikage probably looks a bit like current A, so the mistery is on Nidaime Mizukage (we need full names ASAP to cut this title formality). 



Faustus said:


> Not bad, but I prefer new Pain Rikudo



No necessity for that, we already saw all the Jinchuurikis in their canon colors almost 3 years ago:



Just replace their eyes with a Sharingan and a Rin'negan and there you go.

I actually would like to know the color design of the Shinobigatana. Maybe in a volume cover.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 19, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Muu might be like this:



I believe that Muu's bandanna and pants are dark red, like the Iwa uniforms.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> I believe that Muu's bandanna and pants are dark red, like the Iwa uniforms.



Good call Deadpool, should've seen it coming. 

Iwa's official shinobi uniform does feature a lot of red.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 19, 2011)

vagnard said:


> Long ass Gaara's flashback with redundant info. No battle at all.
> 
> Gaara's dad receives TNJ like Sasori and goes to heaven at the end of the chapter.



I would be sooo pissed. I've been waiting to finally see some of what the 2nd Mizukage is capable of, and some more of the others. 
At the very least all of their names could be revealed, I hate referring to them by their titles. 

That I could see happening, then the fight will focus more on the other three once he and Gaara are done having their heart to heart.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 19, 2011)

HInch said:


> Year of Kakashi III: No, I _really_ mean it this time.



Lol, well to be fair, Kakashi's division is the closest to Madara's HQ. It's only natural they would be the last to get focus.

Although the way things are going I can *easily* see his rampage waiting until next year.


----------



## Klue (Jul 19, 2011)

Chapter will end with Onoki falling to the ground unconscious following Muu's attack. The world is in a state of awe.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I hope the colored cover is all the old kages  it would be awesome
> 
> That Nidaime Mizukage



i think the color page will just be about the new movie.

i think we may see kabuto this chapter sending itachi and nagato or taking control of the kages to narutos location and the rest will be maybe a flashback of gaaras dad. or


----------



## tkROUT (Jul 19, 2011)

Anyways, cover of #33 thanks to 




> Issue 33! Gaara is SO cool in this issue of #NARUTO! (Not only cover but also color pages inside)




Just to avoid confusion, He meant Naruto manga has-->"Not only cover but also color pages inside". 
It seems Gaara and Kage fights continued in this chap.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 19, 2011)

Argh! I want Naruto! Gaara's fight is putting me to sleep


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 19, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Argh! I want Naruto! Gaara's fight is putting me to sleep


Naruto was getting pretty boring as well tbh, now why doesn't Kishi bring out who everyone want's to see. 

The final villain Uchiha Sasuke, It's been long enough .


----------



## son_michael (Jul 19, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Naruto was getting pretty boring as well tbh, now why doesn't Kishi bring out who everyone want's to see.
> 
> The final villain Uchiha Sasuke, It's been long enough .



yes because we all want to see Sasuke stare his enemies to death


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 19, 2011)

That cover looks pretty damn awesome. Can't wait to see the color pages.


----------



## Friday (Jul 19, 2011)

So can we expect some spoilers soon?


----------



## MS81 (Jul 19, 2011)

need some kakashi action!!!!


----------



## Marsala (Jul 19, 2011)

tkROUT said:


> Anyways, cover of #33 thanks to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's going to be more flashbacks explaining what was going on with his mother, and probably how she was the previous Shuukaku jinchuuriki. We might also have the black eye rings explained.


----------



## Ukoku (Jul 19, 2011)

> Gaara is SO cool in this issue of #NARUTO!



I wonder what Gaara does that would make him say this


----------



## Marsala (Jul 20, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> I wonder what Gaara does that would make him say this



Hopefully he doesn't finish Raikage and Mizukage himself.   Those guys have done literally nothing so far.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Ukoku said:


> I wonder what Gaara does that would make him say this



Gaara giving his Father a horrendous beatdown perhaps.



Marsala said:


> Hopefully he doesn't finish Raikage and Mizukage himself.   Those guys have done literally nothing so far.



You think Kishi would go so far and not even show a single Jutsu from them?



Meh.
On another thought nothing surprises me with him anymore.


----------



## Friday (Jul 20, 2011)

Praying for some Nidaime Mizukage feats along with his name.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Gaara one-shost those fodder ass kages.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

i hope its wont be just about garra though.would be nice to have some panels on other characters as well.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Hope we get Naruto beating down Itachi and Nagato.  Been a while since he had a long fight.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not that I would object, Judecious, but I'd like to save the Naruto vs Itachi and Nagato fight for later. Focus here more on Gaara and Onoki vs. The Kages and hopefully some more Rookie 9 action.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

an appereance of Nagato and Itachi doing somthing more than just staring would be nice.
i really want them to actualy start doing things/techs/jutsus.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Jul 20, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if Gaara received a power boost from hearing that his mother loved him.


----------



## WorstUsernameEver (Jul 20, 2011)

I am expecting a flashback chapter because that's how Kishi rolls


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Team Eight neads to do something.

Seriously, they have done diddly shit throughout all of part 2 save for minor crap.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 20, 2011)

:sanji
Why is evryone talking about Naruto vs Itachi & Nagato in this thread? You guys heard sum?


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Hopefully he doesn't finish Raikage and Mizukage himself.   Those guys have done literally nothing so far.



Not necessarily true, Mizukage so far has been made of win. 



jaknblak said:


> :sanji
> Why is evryone talking about Naruto vs Itachi & Nagato in this thread? You guys heard sum?



They probably just know that they'll be fodderized like the rest of the zombies, and want it to be done by someone powerful.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Why is evryone talking about Naruto vs Itachi & Nagato in this thread? You guys heard sum?


because preview said something about Nagato and Itachi heading towards Naruto's location.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto looks badass in the Shounen Jump cover, been a while since Kishi used the old kunai-teeth holding face. Its as badass as always.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 20, 2011)

I want Naruto vs Itachi + Nagato.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 20, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I want Naruto vs Itachi + Nagato.



Such a fight would cause an armageddon on these forums


----------



## Friday (Jul 20, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> Team Ten neads to do something.
> 
> Seriously, they have done diddly shit throughout all of part 2 save for minor crap.



You mean team 8. Team 10 is In-Shika-Chou. They shined many times in part 2.


----------



## Kage Bunshin Master (Jul 20, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Argh! I want Naruto! Gaara's fight is putting me to sleep



Me Too, I hope there's at least 2/3 pages of him owning someone again!


----------



## auem (Jul 20, 2011)

ah!cool gara...something awesome is gonna happen...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 20, 2011)

Lets say its true the nagato and itachi thing. It will really occur in how many chapter? 10-15? 
Tobi said my left eye is hunger for war, then he says he was retrieving the kyubi, then he said we are ready for war and then we march to war, all these statement at the end of the chapter. war started like in 10 chapters after he initially said something about it, LOL/


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Lets say its true the nagato and itachi thing. It will really occur in how many chapter? 10-15?


the less Edo Tensei crap the better.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Such a fight would cause an armageddon on these forums



this is exectly what we need.
the hype is so big that literally every move made by either Itachi and or Nagato and their interaction will cause an explosion in the discussion thread.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jul 20, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Lets say its true the nagato and itachi thing. It will really occur in how many chapter? 10-15?
> Tobi said my left eye is hunger for war, then he says he was retrieving the kyubi, then he said we are ready for war and then we march to war, all these statement at the end of the chapter. war started like in 10 chapters after he initially said something about it, LOL/





2 to 3 chapters at the most, Naruto is powerful enough to take them both out easily.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 20, 2011)

I want the gaara gaiden to finish it's course here, with the former kazekage finding absolution, while naruto and bee show up to put down the rest of the formers.

Perhaps we will see that gaara may have a kekkei tota from his mom.
which is why he has sand powers without the shukaku.

We have seen that bijuu can bestow elemental fusions, and genetics can do the same thing.
Yoton is gained either by genetics or being the yonbi jinchuuriki.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 20, 2011)

Kishi will probably use edo Itachi to explain about the power he gave naruto. Personally, im hoping that Kabuto allows them to keep their free will as it would be boring to watch a mindless Itachi and Nagato fight Naruto


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jul 20, 2011)

From that preview, it sounds like Kabuto will kill Gaara's father's personality, forcing Gaara to do some crazy-ass finisher to get rid of him for good. Couldn't he technically seal him by burying him underground like he tried to do with Kimimaro?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 20, 2011)

Friday said:


> You mean team 8. Team 10 is In-Shika-Chou. They shined many times in part 2.



My bad.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Friday said:


> So can we expect some spoilers soon?



We can expect both chapter and spoilers at their usual times.



FireHawk64 said:


> 2 to 3 chapters at the most, Naruto is powerful enough to take them both out easily.



Based off what logic?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Based off what logic?



This logic!


----------



## Cjones (Jul 20, 2011)

Flashbacks.

Hopefully some input from Temari towards her father instead of just Gaara even though this is he's spotlight. Maybe some focus on Mu and Onoki and others hopefully.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> We can expect both chapter and spoilers at their usual times.
> 
> 
> 
> Based off what logic?



Naruto is LITERALLY in Mesia mode. He only needs a little more and will go into GOD mode. 

Nagato he took him already.
Itachi will be use as a bench mark of naruto been in mesia level.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto is faster than both Itachi and Nagato combined. He can finish those two with rasengan and kage bunshin feint. But of course he will have to need help to seal them both away.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

ohana appeared.i hope she'll give the spoilers soon.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto is faster than both Itachi and Nagato combined. He can finish those two with rasengan and kage bunshin feint. But of course he will have to need help to seal them both away.



I doubt we're going to see him face both Nagato and Itachi, only to curb stomp them in 5 manga seconds.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 20, 2011)

spoiler alert!  Gaara looks so cool


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

son_michael said:


> spoiler alert!  Gaara looks so cool



Worst spoiler of all time.


----------



## calimike (Jul 20, 2011)

I like the new cover. The reflection in the headband is a nice touch.

Newkerzy's comment @ MH 


> I think the preview seems to confirm that Tsunade is indeed going to be in the frontlines in this movie.



Maybe Ohana is suffer from crazy diamonds illusion due to Naruto's shine headband


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

Having said that, I do like the cover a lot.  Very well done.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Horrible spoilers.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

That was posted hours ago calimike :3


----------



## calimike (Jul 20, 2011)

is spoiler out yet?



Judecious said:


> That was posted hours ago calimike :3


I know...


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

I swear, if the preview is wrong this week after being close or spot on for the past few, Imma rage, hard.


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

prepare to rage then.  You know that epic previews never come true.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I swear, if the preview is wrong this week after being close or spot on for the past few, Imma rage, hard.



I doubt you will be satisfied if it's just a page of Nagato and Itachi running around, even though it would make the  preview true.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I swear, if the preview is wrong this week after being close or spot on for the past few, Imma rage, hard.



100% chance you will rage then :3

Have to wait one more week for Naruto to beat those two


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I doubt you will be satisfied if it's just a page of Nagato and Itachi running around, even though it would make the  preview true.



No, I'd be quite satisfied, actually.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

> Gaara is SO cool in this issue of #NARUTO! (Not only cover but also color pages inside)



Not sure what to think really.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, I'd be quite satisfied, actually.



Well then you might get your satisfaction, I am sure it could be squeezed in, holy fuck this sounded sick.


----------



## azurelegance (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm on the fence about the preview. Naruto meeting up with Edo Itachi and Nagato would be epic. But at the same time I want to see some Edo Itachi and Nagato actually pwning the shinobi alliance 

I want meaningful deaths D: not deaths of fodder + edo-ed emotional corpses.



... I'm expecting a badass Gaara after that post


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm surprised at how well Kishi treats Gaara as a character over the likes of all the other nins of Naruto's generation.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> I'm surprised at how well Kishi treats Gaara as a character over the likes of all the other nins of Naruto's generation.



Obviously he likes him.  Shika is still his fav though


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Spoiler: Kage fight continues


umm yeah no shit.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> I'm surprised at how well Kishi treats Gaara as a character over the likes of all the other nins of Naruto's generation.



He has a huge fanbase, so ofc Kishi will cater to fans, idk why he has such a huge fanbase though.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

He is a Kage and popular. But Kage is enough. All the Kages have gotten good treatment well except Mei. I mean really who thought Kumo was going to get great treatment?


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> He has a huge fanbase, so ofc Kishi will cater to fans, idk why he has such a huge fanbase though.


 
Naruto and Sasuke are often treated horribly, so I don't see why Gaara would be different if it's just a fanbase factor.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> Naruto and Sasuke are often treated horribly, so I don't see why Gaara would be different if it's just a fanbase factor.



I don't really see how Sasuke is treated horribly, you mean because he got almost killed by bee and hit a few times against A? I agree with Naruto but they him hyperventilating and crying was always a part of him. Look at Shika, he also never gets treated badly.


----------



## ashher (Jul 20, 2011)

What's with this 'being treated' business? Every character has a certain mould and kishimoto sensei keeps writing them accordingly. The character gaara won't just react the way naruto or sasuke does in the same situation, and if gaara's way is cooler, then that's that.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara lost against Naruto in part 1 and killed by Deidara. I don't see how he is treated differently from team 7 members.


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

^
Villains always get beaten by the MC, so i don't even know how you can consider him losing to Naruto bad treatment. As for getting killed in part II, he did while saving the village and earning the respect of everyone.  Again, hardly bad treatment. 


Seraphiel said:


> I don't really see how Sasuke is treated horribly, you mean because he got almost killed by bee and hit a few times against A? I agree with Naruto but they him hyperventilating and crying was always a part of him. Look at Shika, he also never gets treated badly.


 
blindly being controlled by hatred. Yeah i don't see how that's great treatment.  



Shika and Gaara are about the only two who seems to get decent treatment to me.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke went from most popular character till recently to second most popular  
He got manipulated like a puppet by Itachi and Faildara
Got molested by big black man
Went insane......etc

how isnt that a bad treatment ?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

I forget to mention that Gaara was saved by plot in part 1 when he battled Kimmimaro. He won that fight due to Kimmi's dicease


----------



## Crush! (Jul 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> ^
> Villains always get beaten by the MC, so i don't even know how you can consider him losing to Naruto bad treatment. As for getting killed in part II, he did while saving the village and earning the respect of everyone.  Again, hardly bad treatment.
> 
> 
> blindly being controlled by hatred. Yeah i don't see how that's great treatment.



Um, that's the path Sasuke's on. It's the path he's been on since approximately chapter two of this manga, when he debuted. It's not "horrible treatment" simply because you don't like it. Nor is what he's done with Naruto. Gaara also has had a clearly defined path. They are separate characters with separate personalities and disparate paths that they each follow. If you happen to like one over the other(s) that is not Kishimoto's fault.

Some of you seriously need to learn to separate your subjective opinions from the objective fact.



†_Camorra_† said:


> Sasuke went from most popular character till recently to second most popular
> He got manipulated like a puppet by Itachi and Faildara
> Got molested by big black man
> Went insane......etc
> ...



Oh no...he went from one to two, and lost to the main character. What a spectacular failing that was.

More like Naruto finally fucking stepped up and got some much-needed character development in the arc before the poll. Nahh, that couldn't be it...

Sasuke was also manipulated by Orochimaru. Have some of you not been around since the beginning of this story? One of Orochimaru's first lines of the series began with "I will dye him my colors.". Sasuke is naive and manipulatable, partly because of what he's been through. That's been a part of his character since the very beginning of this story.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I don't really see how Sasuke is treated horribly, you mean because he got almost killed by bee and hit a few times against A?



And then Chōjūrō and then Mei and then Tsuchikage  



> I agree with Naruto but they him hyperventilating and crying was always a part of him.



No it wasn't  He never hyperventilated before and there was never so much crying in part one.He even yelled at people for crying


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

So now going to what really matters where are my spoiler pics ? 

And where are my Naruto vs Nagato + Itachi ?


----------



## Crush! (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> No it wasn't  He never hyperventilated before and there was never so much crying in part one.He even yelled at people for crying



Did you actually watch Part One? Because no less than 20 chapters after he gave that speech Naruto was crying to Zabuza about how unfair it was that Haku died believing that he was no more than a tool.

If you actually pay attention to this series, you'll start to notice that these characters all have these little things called "character traits" that have been pretty continuous throughout the course of the series.

He cried after he fought Gaara (while angry) and he cried during the fight with Sasuke, MULTIPLE TIMES.

To say anything implying that Naruto did not cry before, when he did, very often, is disingenuous at best, and downright foolhardy at worst.


----------



## ashher (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> And then Chōjūrō and then Mei and then Tsuchikage
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't  He never hyperventilated before and there was never so much crying in part one.He even yelled at people for crying



so sasuke had it rough against goddamn kages, so what? Having tough fights is bad treatment? And naruto was one to wear his heart on his sleeves. And he cried with the kid whom he lectured about not crying in part1. So hyperventilating was nothing out of his character, just like coming back from it strongly was not either.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto has always been crybaby.


----------



## chakra-burned (Jul 20, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Um, that's the path Sasuke's on. It's the path he's been on since approximately chapter two of this manga, when he debuted. It's not "horrible treatment" simply because you don't like it. Nor is what he's done with Naruto. Gaara also has had a clearly defined path. They are separate characters with separate personalities and disparate paths that they each follow. If you happen to like one over the other(s) that is not Kishimoto's fault.
> 
> Some of you seriously need to learn to separate your subjective opinions from the objective fact.
> 
> ...


I am amazed. It seemed just like yesterday when we were at each other's throats in the Naruto-Sasuke fanwars. What happened? Has that much time passed?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 20, 2011)

Coll cover


----------



## son_michael (Jul 20, 2011)

there's no shame in crying, in fact crying can make you feel so much better. Life will feel like shit if you hold it in.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Can anyone confirm this?



Probably fake.  See no reason to have those 3 in the cover.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

So perhaps will be seeing at least the EMS design this chap 

If that site spoilers are true


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Probably fake.  See no team to have those 3 in the cover.



Cheers Lad.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

for some reason i cant go into the site.can someone posts what are the so called "spoilers" there?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> for some reason i cant go into the site.can someone posts what are the so called "spoilers" there?





> それは我愛羅と彼の父親 の話から始まります。
> そ の後、我愛羅のいくつか は、攻撃と地球藩主はムウ を攻撃。
> 3尾獣が最前線に来 るときナルトはアロエの人 と戦うためにカット。
> 言っ てナルトの話は、彼は、彼 らが同じである可能性傷つ けることを望んでいませ ん。
> ...



Can also try this.
!!?
Seems like they got it from there.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> for some reason i cant go into the site.can someone posts what are the so called "spoilers" there?



Here : "Something about the beggining of the chapter being between Gaara and his Father. Then change to Muu and Oonoki. Then to Naruto being in Tailed Beast form saying something and more edo tenseis appear.

Tobi says something about being time to test Sasuke's eyes. End of chapter is the wraps around the eyes falling."


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Here : "Something about the beggining of the chapter being between Gaara and his Father. Then change to Muu and Oonoki. Then to Naruto being in Tailed Beast form saying something and more edo tenseis appear.
> 
> Tobi says something about being time to test Sasuke's eyes. End of chapter is the wraps around the eyes falling."



I'd be fine with this.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Crush! said:


> Did you actually watch Part One? Because no less than 20 chapters after he gave that speech Naruto was crying to Zabuza about how unfair it was that Haku died believing that he was no more than a tool.
> 
> If you actually pay attention to this series, you'll start to notice that these characters all have these little things called "character traits" that have been pretty continuous throughout the course of the series.
> 
> ...



Did you actually read my post?Where did i say that Naruto never cried in part one?Don't rush just to annoy me with how i've actually don't read the manga crap.I said that he didn't cry as much.

And no, Naruto didn't cry multiple times against Sasuke at VOTE.Who doesn't pay attention to the manga?


----------



## VoDe (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Here : "Something about the beggining of the chapter being between Gaara and his Father. Then change to Muu and Oonoki. Then to *Naruto being in Tailed Beast form* saying something and more edo tenseis appear.
> 
> Tobi says something about being time to test Sasuke's eyes. End of chapter is the wraps around the eyes falling."



 Interresting.

If that's not fake, sounds like cool chapter.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

VoDe said:


> Interresting.



It's problably RM and they call it that way , or the Chibi Nine-Tails


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Well I suppose I don't have to say it but just incase someone new comes in and sees that:
It's not confirmed so please noone put it in the Spoiler Thread.

Thanks.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2011)

It's almost certainly fake


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

The spoiler seems pretty true to me .. It's obvious we'll have Gaara vs Father and Muu vs Oonoki even if only 4 pages.  Naruto is in RM and we're told Nagato and Itachi are coming in is way in the preview, hence the new Edos appear. And Sasuke is been out for ages so it's not farfetch'ed he'd be coming back this week


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke's EMS appears? That alone confirms that it's fake.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

If Sasuke's EMS is revealed in this chpater then he is certainly not final villain.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> If Sasuke's EMS is revealed in this chpater then he is certainly not final villain.



We all already know Sasuke is not final villain


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Sasuke's EMS appears? That alone confirms that it's fake.



It only says "final page the bandages start falling" , it doesn't mean he'll be moving soon , just a teaser for the readers I would enjoy just seeing the design


----------



## Crush! (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Here : "Something about the beggining of the chapter being between Gaara and his Father. Then change to Muu and Oonoki. Then to Naruto being in Tailed Beast form saying something and more edo tenseis appear.
> 
> Tobi says something about being time to test Sasuke's eyes. End of chapter is the wraps around the eyes falling."



*Squeals like a fangirl*


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2011)

I refuse to believe it until Ohana confirms it


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> I refuse to believe it until Ohana confirms it



Naturally the best option.


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

RIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISE............Uchiha Sasuke. 

I don't think he's in the chapter, but it would be fun seeing him again, it's been a while. I hope the other Kage actually fight in this chapter.


----------



## slickcat (Jul 20, 2011)

prbly fake, but I cant wait to see sasukes new outfit


----------



## Nandireya (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We all already know Sasuke is not final villain



Natch.  How can a butt-hurt little boy who just wants his mummy and daddy and big brother back be final villain material when we've got a guy who's screwed up just about every major characters' life and who wants to remake the world in his image by releasing an almost unstoppable monster from the moon running about?

Sasuke's plans just aren't impressive...or even interesting...enough for him to be that important.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Saske will probably get a rematch with Killer Bee but this time he will face a serious Killer Bee with Samehada so he will have to strugle to capture him .


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm hoping for Sasuke to face either Kabuto , Tsunade , A or Mei . 

Killer Bee will have to help Gaara and face Sandaime Raikage , and we need to see 6 Paths of Madara in a hype-battle so almost for sure they'll capture Killer Bee before being crushed by Naruto .


----------



## Hustler (Jul 20, 2011)

Seeing Sasuke again would make up for the garbage i've been reading for the past 6 months


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jul 20, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Natch.  How can a butt-hurt little boy who just wants his mummy and daddy to be proud, and sasuke be his big brother  be main character material when we've got a guy who's screwed up just about every major characters' life and who wants to remake the world in his image by releasing an almost unstoppable monster from the moon running about?
> 
> Naruto's plans just aren't impressive...or even interesting...enough for him to be that important.


Fixed


It's easy to point fingers.

Anywho, I really would like for those fakes to come true.
I have seen many do just that.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Darksuke is a boring filler character now, Kishi realised it and removed him from the manga, there is no point of denying it .


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

So how much time until Ohana posts ? Either way we'll be having Itachi and Nagato in this chapter so it will certainly be good


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Manga needs more Minato, there cant ever be enough Minato hype


----------



## Mariko (Jul 20, 2011)

ohana's here:



> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/07/20(水) 18:04:01.38 ID:YW3BAFhrP
> ジャンプ表紙ナルト
> 巻頭ナルト　サスケ　ナルトがスイカ食べながらカブトムシ相撲見てる　サスケ縁側でラムネ飲んでる
> 
> ...


----------



## 1nkorus (Jul 20, 2011)

Ohana post lok. 
ジャンプ表紙ナルト 
 巻頭ナルト　サスケ　ナルトがスイカ食べながらカブトムシ相撲見てる　サスケ縁側でラムネ飲んでる 

 ナルト 
 トリコ 
 スケット 
 バクマン 
 リボーン 
 銀魂　Ｃ 
 スターズ 
 べるぜ 
 ＳＩＮＳ　Ｃ 
 いぬまる 
 マジコ　Ｃ 
 鏡の国　Ｃ 
 斉木 
 ブリーチ 
 めだか 
 こち亀 
 黒子 
 ぬらり 
 花咲 

 34号　こち亀巻頭 
 バクマン　Ｃ 
 黒子　Ｃ 
 ツキミのソバ　Ｃ
Spoilers will be soon.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

sasuke appears in the cover!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 20, 2011)

The preview was right. Nagato and Itachi


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 20, 2011)

SOMETHING ABOUT SASUKE IN THE SPOILER THREAD :WOW

WHAT?! WHAT?!

// Oh, just a cover...  BUT ITACHI :WOW


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

nagato!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
nagato and itachi vs Bee and Naruto!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

No Sasuke?

Shaping up to be a good chapter already


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Seems like Gaaras Dad goes Bye-Bye.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Let me join this 

Narutooooooooooooooo 

We need a good not google translation quick , I'll rep anyone who does it now


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

> In the porch drinking lemonade watching Sumo beetles eating watermelon Sasuke



Oh Google Translate.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato!!!!!!!!!!!pek
and itachi too.they will fight!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenSage (Jul 20, 2011)

As long as there is an awesome fight, I'm happy  And I wanna see some Mizukage moves (1st, 2nd, 3rd or 4th)!


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara's dad is taken out.
Nagato and Itachi meets Rikudo Naruto.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Rinnegan and sharingan vs Rikudou mode naruto and Beepek
awesome!!!!


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke cover?

Fuck yeah, we're getting closer to the real deal  i hope!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Rikudo Naruto Hype Finally 

I want that fight to last 5 Full Chapters without showing anyone except those 3 

No Kishi bring Sasuke/Madara/Sandaime Raikage there and take Bee out of that equation


----------



## AlphaDragoon (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto/Bee vs. Itachi/Nagato?

OHHHH SHIT.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Rikudo Naruto Hype Finally
> 
> I want that fight to last 5 Full Chapters without showing anyone except those 3



Naruto hype when he used up all of his chakra and is facing boss characters, and his companion needs to be captured? He's in trouble. Only plot can (and probably will) save him.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

finally,finally Nagato time has come!!!!


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto hype when he used up all of his chakra and is facing boss characters, and his companion needs to be captured? He's in trouble. Only plot can (and probably will) save him.



I don't care about plot I know Naruto has to beat them


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes! cant wait to see Naruto one shot Itachi.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Something about Sakura as well.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jul 20, 2011)

It looks like the chapter cover is Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto is probably laughing ther asses off at Nagato being Itachi's backpack.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2011)

Sakura's on the cover too.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

this is going to be the best part in this war.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto will *tank Shinra Tensei* by sticking his Chakra Hands on the floor and he'll *break Tsukuyomi with his Real Arms Crossed while Chakra Hands makes "Kai"*


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

Thank god, that itachi and nagato will fight Naruto and no one else.  It would have been bad trolling.  Now i'm really excited about the upcoming chapters.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Omg I can't wait for this


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

> Sakura's on the cover too.



paring war in 3.2.1...


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto will break Tsukuyomi.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if Naruto asks Itachi about the crow thing.


----------



## BlueBird (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh wow, very excited about Naruto meeting with Nagato and especially Itachi!!! ...I wonder what will they say to each other...
Naruto knows what Nagato is about, but Itachi.. is a mystery for him.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Wait, what?!? Naruto and Bee vs Itachi and Nagato :WOW This is too epic to be true :WOW






Crush! said:


> You, clearly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, thanks for this three panels.From your words i pictured much more


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> paring war in 3.2.1...



No one cares about that  we already know it'll be NaruHina and SasuSaku


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> paring war in 3.2.1...



*Hides in Pairing War Shelter*


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E :2011/07/20(水) 18:05:10.83 ID:YW3BAFhrP
> パラ見
> イタチ長門歩く。
> 
> ...


Para Look
Nagato Itachi walk.

Gaara and your dad talk
Gaara, Do Crying Nde
Was crying because of love.
Nirvana daddy

Chirinaru, Nagato Biitachi meet.

---

So Gaara & his dad talk, Gaara's dad loved him

In the end Nagato & Itachi meet Naruto (and Bee most likely)

Nagato & Itachi vs. Naruto & Bee? Okay, this is gonna be THE best battle so far in this manga.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

BlueBird said:


> Oh wow, very excited about Naruto meeting with Nagato and especially Itachi!!! ...I wonder what will they say to each other...
> Naruto knows what Nagato is about, but Itachi.. is a mystery for him.



i have to disagree about that.naruto will find out only now whats Nagato all about.Nagato will finally show his true strength!!!pek


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm surprised that Kabuto is sending them to fight Naruto. lol Had he been smart he would have left that dirty work to Madara.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Wait, what?!? Naruto and Bee vs Itachi and Nagato :WOW This is too epic to be true :WOW



Bee is going to fight with him?

Going to be lame then


----------



## Marsala (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto will break Tsukuyomi.



Only if the crow helps him.

Just watch it give Naruto the Rinnegan or something.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Bee is going to fight with him?
> 
> Going to be lame then



Bee? Lame? Get the fuck out of here


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Finnally we will see it 

Tanking ST and breaking Tsuky , how much did I wait for this


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Nagato & Itachi vs. Naruto & Bee? Okay, this is gonna be THE best battle so far in this manga.



I wouldn't celebrate too early considering how Kishimoto treated the Edo Zombies sofar.

Though I'd love me some Itachi-Nagato Tag Team.


----------



## calimike (Jul 20, 2011)

What? Nagato and Itachi vs Naruto and Bee, seriously!



1nkorus said:


> Ohana post lok.
> ジャンプ表紙ナルト
> 巻頭ナルト　サスケ　ナルトがスイカ食べながらカブトムシ相撲見てる　サスケ縁側でラムネ飲んでる
> 
> ...



Translated by Oberon @ MH <<--- Special Thanks for translated 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jump #33 (25/07):
Naruto (Cover & Lead Color)
Toriko
Sket Dance
Bakuman
Reborn!
Gintama (Color Page)
ST&RS
Beelzebub
-SINS- (Color Page, GFC Entry #2, 47 pg.)
Inumaru Dashi
Magico (Color Page)
Harisugawa in Mirror world (23 pg.)
Chou Nouryokusha Psychic no Sainan (One Shot by Asou Shuichi)
Bleach
Medaka Box
Kochikame
Kuroko no Basket
Nurarihyon no Mago
Hanasaka Ikkyuu
One Piece (Absent)


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Only if the crow helps him.
> 
> Just watch it give Naruto the Rinnegan or something.


 
you know very well Kishi will make RM naturally immune to genjutsu. lol


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Bee is going to fight with him?
> 
> Going to be lame then



Not cool Judecious.Don't be hating on my gangsta


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Bee? Lame? Get the fuck out of here



Right, Bee has no right to face epic characters like Itachi. GTFO Bee


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Only if the crow helps him.
> 
> Just watch it give Naruto the Rinnegan or something.



He will break it on his own



JuubiSage said:


> Bee? Lame? Get the fuck out of here



I want Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> i'm surprised that Kabuto is sending them to fight Naruto. lol Had he been smart he would have left that dirty work to Madara.


They will probably help Naruto and co to fight Madara and neo Pain. Kabuot can't forgive Madara for hijaking his edos


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> more:
> 
> 二代目水様いい人。
> 陰遁使い。幻術使い。
> ...



Mizukage uses some sort of genjutsu?

Onoki vs. Muu and Onoki is losing.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Mizukage Jutsu ? What is it ? We need trans now


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> They will probably help Naruto and co to fight Madara and neo Pain. Kabuot can't forgive Madara for hijaking his edos



If ALL of them fight Madara at once they will lose for Madara hype.

@sage he makes your eyebrows fall off, that is the nidaime mizukage no jutsu


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @sage he makes your eyebrows fall off, that is the nidaime mizukage no jutsu





He's so boss


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> If ALL of them fight Madara at once they will lose for Madara hype.
> 
> @sage he makes your eyebrows fall off, that is the nidaime mizukage no jutsu



Only Naruto + Itachi would end Neo Pain , believe it 

Itachi would put them all in a Genjutsu once they look at him , Naruto would take the chance while they're breaking it to use Rasenrengan + Rasenkyuugan on the 6 and end it 


That would be sweet, that's why Muu uses bandages


----------



## Marsala (Jul 20, 2011)

This would be a good time to show Bee vs. Tsukiyomi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Right, Bee has no right to face epic characters like Itachi. GTFO Bee



Actually, B is awesome, and one of the handful of characters worthy of facing Itachi.



Judecious said:


> I want Naruto vs Nagato+Itachi



I didn't know you wanted Naruto to get raped.



Judecious said:


> Naruto will break Tsukuyomi.



Ha ha ha...ha ha...BWAH HA HA HA HA GURA RA RA RA RA RA! 

No.

The only thing Naruto will break is his ankle again.



JuubiSage said:


> Para Look
> Nagato Itachi walk.
> 
> Gaara and your dad talk
> ...



I fucking knew it would happen.

I FUCKING. KNEW. IT WOULD HAPPEN.

YES.

'Bout damn time, too.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> This would be a good time to show Bee vs. Tsukiyomi.



It'll work, and there's a good chance B will be captured. Naruto might be captured too, but I doubt Kishimoto has the balls to go that direction. Then again, he already set a precedent for Uzumakis being able to survive Bijuu-extraction with Kushina, so there really isn't much danger; it just means no more tailed forms or magical glowing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) form for Naruto.

He always has Sennin Moodo to fall back on, which has been kinda cast aside for Naruto's newest power-up.


----------



## BlueBird (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> i have to disagree about that.naruto will find out only now whats Nagato all about.Nagato will finally show his true strength!!!pek



I really do not care much about any new powers, all fights in this manga are resolved in terms of what the plot needs in any case, but i am more interested in their talk and what the 2 have to say to Naruto...especially Itachi.


----------



## Nandireya (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I hope Madara finally comes and takes Bee already, I am sick of this overrated fool taking all the spotlight.



I haven't been reading for a while, but didn't Madara say he can complete his plans without Bee and Naruto?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> I haven't been reading for a while, but didn't Madara say he can complete his plans without Bee and Naruto?


Madara is heading towards Naruto and Bee with his neo Pain at his back


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Yin Release and Genjutsu , Finnally we know  Itachi's tru master and first Tobi


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

Oho?  Boss battles, already?  :ho


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> I haven't been reading for a while, but didn't Madara say he can complete his plans without Bee and Naruto?


Right after that he moved out to catch Naruto so idk.

@Nikushimi

I don't agree with you saying Bee is worthy of facing Itachi but hey if you think so I won't try to persuade you otherwise.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Yin Release?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Yin release almost confirmed to be the cause of genjutsu which wouldexplain many many things!!!!!!
Nagato, and RS especially almost confirmed to have the power to use it in theory if thats the case.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

^^ Oh yeah finally


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

Kage battles ain't about the jokes (Except Boss No-brows Kage)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 20, 2011)

So Yondaime crumbles, huh. Well, it was boring as expected. Doesn't sounds like we find out his name in this chapter, nor new abilities.


Inb4 Itachi and Nagato get trolled.


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2011)

> Yin Release?


Foreshadowing of the future Madara s/Nagato s jutsu i think.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Yin and Yang.
elder brother inherited the Yin part hence explaining the perhaps tsukoyumi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> @Nikushimi
> 
> I don't agree with you saying Bee is worthy of facing Itachi but hey if you think so I won't try to persuade you otherwise.



I don't get the B hate; the guy is pure win and bromance.

Besides, it's really either him or more Naruto/Sasuke being sparkly God Tier ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), unless Gai or Raikage randomly flies out of the nearest bush to take care of business or something.


----------



## Lovely (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke is in the last bit of the chapter


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke's bandages come off.

Unless that spoiler is fake, which is likely.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

ohana didn't mention anything about Sasuke's eyes. It's fake gyus.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally we have a Yin Releaser User Genjutsu , problably there will be someone who is a Yang Release User Nin/Tai ? Mokuton ? What will it be ?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't get the B hate; the guy is pure win and bromance.
> 
> Besides, it's really either him or more Naruto/Sasuke being sparkly God Tier ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), unless Gai or Raikage randomly flies out of the nearest bush or something.



For me the only purpose bee and A had was to make Naruto and Sasuke stronger. I really couldn't care less for them as characters. Now if Fuu was the 8 tails


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

> Madara is talking about whether it might be time for Sasuke to reveal his new evil hate



Heh...


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> ohana didn't mention anything about Sasuke's eyes. It's fake gyus.



This.

I even told not to post that one in the Spoiler Thread.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Sasuke's bandages come off.



My bet is that someone reposted the old fake spoiler


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

So we see Sasuke's new eyes too?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

If someone tranlastes all that we can now if Sasuke it's in or not , I'll rep the amazing guy/girl who does it


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 20, 2011)

Probably intended to show just how far Naruto has surpassed the villain-prodigies (Itachi and Nagato). Naruto is really going reign on Hitachi's genjutsu. That's what can't wait for.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara father enters Nirvana ? wth lol.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

so the mizukage uses yin release genjutsu. interesting. it should be powerful. and naruto and bee meet nagato and itachi


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> So we see Sasuke's new eyes too?



According to Google trans the only thing we'll be seeing of Sasuke in this Chapter is him getting eaten by Sumo Beetles.


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

So Onoki is being stomped? 

Everything's going according to plan, I guess.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Probably intended to show just how far Naruto has surpassed the villain-prodigies (Hitachi and Nagato). Naruto is really going reign on Hitachi's genjutsu. That's what can't wait for.



Naruto is fighting Hitachi?


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> My bet is that someone reposted the old fake spoiler



Probably.

If Sasuke was in this chapter, we probably wouldn't get any other information from Ohana. We'd just get her saying Sasuke's in the chapter 50 times instead.

That said, that last spoiler has an awful lot going on in it for it to be realistic.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> For me the only purpose bee and A had was to make Naruto and Sasuke stronger. I really couldn't care less for them as characters.



I think they're a refreshing, more raw change of pace from all the contrived mysticism and teen wangsting that goes on in Naruto nowadays. They may not be very significant to the main story, but...the main story is shit anyway. I welcome their humorous antics and memetic badassery, superficial as they may be.



> Now if Fuu was the 8 tails



The green-haired chick with the 7-tailed Bijuu or the fodder Yamanaka guy? Either way, why?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Gaara father enters Nirvana ? wth lol.



Gaara's father official name : Kurt Cobain


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

Clam summons...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol Mizukage summons clams, muu died to clams 

@Niku I hate A's charachter, he is just loud and smashes stuff and has a bit of insight because he is a Kage, you can be epic GAR(which A is not) and smart and not smash stuff while still looking like a ripped Mofo, and I don't find Bee's humor that entertaining sorry, well comedy in naruto is bad anyway.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Gaara father enters Nirvana ? wth lol.



Soul finding Peace.



> So Onoki is being stomped?





> Ōnoki is losing ground



Couldn't this mean Onoki is flying?

@ Seraphiel:


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Gaara's father official name : Kurt Cobain



You bet


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

i have a feeling nagato and itachi wont fight against bee and naruto ,all together will fight against madara and six paths jinchuruki.


----------



## Ra (Jul 20, 2011)

yes Kishi show me more reasons why Itachi own Jiraiya.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

What the hell is a summon clam ?


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Couldn't this mean Onoki is flying?



Possibly, but unlikely imo.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Naruto is fighting Hitachi?


My stupid phone's auto type feature


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

Fantastic summon. 

[YOUTUBE]EUh5nq0-ZKE[/YOUTUBE]

I've got to hand it to Kishi for going with crazy summons. Slugs, salamanders, and clams? Much more fun than the usual BigIntimidatingPredators that you typically get.


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What the hell is a summon clam ?



Wondering the same.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn he doesn't use genjutsu


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Gaara father enters Nirvana ? wth lol.



New Telegrams pic: Gaara's father's head shooped into a pic next to Kurt Cobain at a concert.

Some brave soul somewhere needs to make this happen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> My stupid phone's auto type feature



I assumed it was something like that, but it was too good to pass up on


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

So Mizukage killed Muu by Summoning a giant Clam ? 

What is this ? 

@Synn : Parece que ele invoca uma Concha (clam) tipo aquelas da praia


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi & Nagato vs Bee & Naruto

Now these Akatsuki can finally capture their intended target. Also since both Bee & Naruto got stronger this will probably be a fair match


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> The green-haired chick with the 7-tailed Bijuu? why?


Just because she's damn hawt 

Yondi enters Nirvana? So much for additional binding with Oro's chakra 

And Muu winning? As expected


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 20, 2011)

Careful Muu.


----------



## solid-soul (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> He's jumping the shark and becoming a stu considering he's a new character and he is getting so much exposure have his introduction.
> 
> Honestly Kakashi and maybe Tsunade should have taken Bee's place up until this point, and I hate how he's outshining the established secondary cast.



u mad bro?

does it anger you, to see a brother make it.

i hope bee kicks the crap out shitachi


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> So Mizukage killed Muu by Summoning a giant Clam ?
> 
> What is this ?



Actually it's the other way around.  Muu killed Mizukage lol


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 20, 2011)

Cant Wait to see Itachi & Nagato Get Trolled The tears will be so sweet


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> What the hell is a summon clam ?


 Yeah that has to be a pretty worthless summon on land 


Edit: Unless he uses it like the food cart destroyer technique


----------



## Nandireya (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't get the B hate; the guy is pure win and bromance.



Well...personally, I'm not a fan...but I don't hate on him out of respect for his fans...


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Synn : Parece que ele invoca uma Concha (clam) tipo aquelas da praia



Esse tipo de summon parece-me fail, a ver vamos.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Actually it's the other way around.  Muu killed Mizukage lol



They killed each other David


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato getting trolled by Garuto and Killer Bee ? Didnt see that comming.......


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> They killed each other David



Then why is Mizukage so pissed off?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Actually it's the other way around.  Muu killed Mizukage lol



Yes i know they killed eachother , but I don't see how could Muu  who can fly and become invisible  die to a clam


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

solid-soul said:


> u mad bro?
> 
> *does it anger you, to see a brother make it.*


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Then why is Mizukage so pissed off?



He thought he was sill alive lol.  But they killed each other.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Cant Wait to see Itachi & Nagato Get Trolled The tears will be so sweet



i think they will give naruto a great battle it is practice for when he faces madara who has both the sharingan and rinnegan. nice way to see what naruto can do against a powerful genjutsu


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I think you need to grow up.


No Thanks..


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Next chapter all your Shinra Tenseis, Tsukiyomi's, Amaterasus, Susanoos, CT's will fail against KB and Rasengan combo r


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He thought he was sill alive lol.  But they killed each other.



Oh, then I clearly missunderstood what happened between them.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

solid-soul said:


> does it anger you, to see a brother make it.





Best fucking post I've seen on this ** board in months.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> He's jumping the shark and becoming a stu considering he's a new character and he is getting so much exposure have his introduction.



B's hardly that new anymore. We've seen more than enough combat exhibition and background from him- more-so than for most other characters. He may not have been around from the start, but he's been developed enough to warrant recognition as someone significant. And more importantly, he's been developed well.



> Honestly Kakashi and maybe Tsunade should have taken Bee's place up until this point, and I hate how he's outshining the established secondary cast.



The established secondary cast is shit. That in itself is unfortunate, but it's got nothing to do with B, who Kishi has handled pretty well thus far.

I would've liked to see Kakashi and Tsunade do something meaningful and undergo actual character development myself, but Kishimoto has left them sitting idle for too long and they've grown lukewarm as a result.

But B? B is one of the few things Kishimoto has done right in the past four or five arcs.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Next chapter all your Shinra Tenseis, Tsukiyomi's, Amaterasus, Susanoos, CT's will fail against KB and Rasengan combo r



If they fight at all. I wouldn't be surprised if Kabuto chose to talk to Naruto and B through those two.


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

The Delicious Road: a Japanese Dessert Journey

???


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jul 20, 2011)

Synn said:


> Oh, then I clearly missunderstood what happened between them.


Mizukage died so fast and suddenly that he didn't realize that.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

^the pic is broken is that suppose to be a spoiler pic ? Post the source if so


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

solid-soul said:


> u mad bro?
> 
> does it anger you, to see a brother make it.



This post was good...



> i hope bee kicks the crap out shitachi



^...until this part. 

Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## solid-soul (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I'm black to, but he doesn't derserve to be intergreated into important scenario's that have been established before he was created and introduced.
> 
> Randomly speaking, he has nothing to do with the story or characters like Nagato and Itachi, he's overstayed his welcome and became a plot tumor.



i disagree with ur opinion sir


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> Mizukage died so fast and suddenly that he didn't realize that.



 I see.

Let's see what he can do with that fodder clam summon...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict that Naruto will master the Bijuu dama against Nagato and Itachi and he might combine SM with RM in this fight to.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

the pic i think describes the cover.


----------



## causesobad (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I'm black to, but he doesn't derserve to be intergreated into important scenario's that have been established before he was created and introduced.
> 
> Randomly speaking, he has nothing to do with the story or characters like Nagato and Itachi, he's overstayed his welcome and became a plot tumor.



He's the 8-tail and now becomes Naruto's partner, how come he has nothing to do with the story? 

Your Bee haterade is pathetic and needs to stop.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jul 20, 2011)

oh hell yes. itachi enters the pic.


edit: wow my set caught me off guard for a moment.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> I predict that Naruto will master the Bijuu dama against Nagato and Itachi and he might combine SM with RM in this fight to.



And also get the rinnegean because if hee is gonna get so much at once why not go balls out no? maybe even learn to fly?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

wonder why she messed up clams with gejutsu


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm more interested in the dialogue between Naruto and Nagato than the actual fight, he might disappointed in Naruto for not doing enough to prevent the war.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> the pic i think describes the cover.



Something about two Narutos in plain clothes.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi will definitely mention the crow, here's hoping Kabuto doesn't wipe their personalities.


----------



## Crush! (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee has to be developed well, because he is going to die tragically very soon, if not in this very arc. We all knew what was coming with Bee when he was introduced. We knew he would be the Jinchuuriki to train Naruto to realize his powers and that he would die a tragic death that would push Naruto ever further.



Poo Bear said:


> He's like that random black guy in the bruce lee movies who has no character depth and quailty but to be the funny black comedian.
> 
> And I don't hate no character, but he's a totally redundant character plot wise.



You're really ignorant if you think that Bee's "redundant". His purpose in the story has been not only clearly defined, but necessary, from the very moment he was introduced.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Itachi will definitely mention the crow, here's hoping Kabuto doesn't wipe their personalities.



Hope he does because that will only make the fight better.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

son_michael said:


> Itachi will definitely mention the crow, here's hoping Kabuto doesn't wipe their personalities.



Itachi: You will lose to Sasuke but get saved by the crow, so you will actually win!


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I'm more interested in the dialogue between Naruto and Nagato than the actual fight, he might disappointed in Naruto for not doing enough to prevent the war.



Nah, it will be like this, as always:

Nagato: -So Naruto, are you doing something about this war?

Naruto: -Yeah, I'm about to do something!

Nagato: -Good *Nagato goes Nirvana*


----------



## Penance (Jul 20, 2011)

OH!  If Kakashi's on the cover, he's probably the stick figure sitting with his back turned.  It could be the tree climbing exercise...or another Star Wars-esque thing with Naruto in the light (top) and Sasuke in the darkness (bottom)...

EDIT: Two Narutos, huh?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2011)

team 7 cover? when was the last time we had that. ohana is enjoying the cover more than the chapter


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Itachi: You will lose to Sasuke but get saved by the crow, so you will actually win!


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 20, 2011)

Am i the only one to think that Itachi and Nagato won't fight?

And that they'll win if a fight happens?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Am i the only one to think that Itachi and Nagato won't fight?
> 
> And that they'll win if a fight happens?



Well a few people already posted that they think Bee and Naruto can't win against them, I don't really have an idea because Kishi tends to pull random stuff lately.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

The crow is likely a genjutsu message since it was part of Itachi's illusion. It is a way for Kishi to save Sasuke from geting stomped into the ground by Naruto .


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm I wonder if Nagato & Itachi are gonna help Naruto & Bee to seal them. As far as we know neither Naruto or Bee are capable of sealing Edos (although Naruto might surprise).

But I think there's very high chances that Nagato knows some very high level sealing jutsus. So maybe Nagato will teach Naruto them? Would be awesome.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Crow will fly bck from Naruto't mouth into Itachi's

Of course this was all according to plan and now Itachi is no longer under Kabuto's orders

Itachi will proceed to rape Muu, Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Mizukage
Yondaime Kazekage is too much fodder for Itachi to waste his time on


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Itachi: You will lose to Sasuke but get saved by the crow, so you will actually win!



you which it is most likely that he will use the crow because naruto is to powerful and all his attacks would kill sasuke


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto aren't capable of defeating Itachi and Nagato on their own? LOL


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2011)

Clams? lol.

Itachi will solo


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

hitokugutsu said:


> Crow will fly bck from Naruto't mouth into Itachi's
> 
> Of course this was all according to plan and now Itachi is no longer under Kabuto's orders
> 
> ...



This would bring a epic shit-storm 

But I would like it


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The crow is likely a genjutsu message since it was part of Itachi's illusion. *It is a way for Kishi to save Sasuke from geting stomped into the ground by Naruto *.



Lol sure brohan. As if Kishi will even try to make Naruto stronger than Sasuke without a last minute asspull, I am sure Sasuke will lose(would be crazy if i thought otherwise) but not before naruto gets saved, once or twice


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Perhaps Itachi might get revenge on Bee for completely curbstomping Sasuke all those chapters back.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmm I wonder if Nagato & Itachi are gonna help Naruto & Bee to seal them. As far as we know neither Naruto or Bee are capable of sealing Edos (although Naruto might surprise).
> 
> But I think there's very high chances that Nagato knows some very high level sealing jutsus. So maybe Nagato will teach Naruto them? Would be awesome.



yea considering RS himself was a sealing master to the highest degree.and the uzumaki clan inherited this and they are known for their sealing jutsus.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Am i the only one to think that Itachi and Nagato won't fight?
> 
> And that they'll win if a fight happens?



i actually think naruto and bee would be to much for nagato and itachi. but i do think they will fight.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I really stupid or do the spoilers NOT say anything about Itachi and Nagato actually confronting Naruto and KB this chapter, or even talking about it?

I doubt it will actually happen for another chapter or two.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol sure brohan. As if Kishi will even try to make Naruto stronger than Sasuke without a last minute asspull, I am sure Sasuke will lose(would be crazy if i thought otherwise) but not before naruto gets saved, once or twice



but who is gonna save sauske he gets saved in fight as much or more then naruto.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i actually think naruto and bee would be to much for nagato and itachi. but i do think they will fight.



This , only Naruto would be more than enough for them


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Am i the only one to think that Itachi and Nagato won't fight?
> 
> And that they'll win if a fight happens?



I think they'll definitely fight, but I also think Itachi and Nagato will win. I mean, they're broken/powerful enough as it is; on top of that, they're also indestructible zombies now. Naruto and B don't have a chance in hell unless Kishi pulls something out of his bum to save them, but I don't think he's going to; we're still in the "rising action" phase of this war arc, and Naruto and B getting captured would be the perfect way to transition towards the climax.


----------



## Nandireya (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Perhaps Itachi might get revenge on Bee for completely curbstomping Sasuke all those chapters back.



Why would he care?  I can't imagine Itachi's too impressed with his stupid little brother right now.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> yea considering RS himself was a sealing master to the highest degree.and the uzumaki clan inherited this and they are known for their sealing jutsus.



Yeah. After all Nagato was always said to be a genious and that he mastered all jutsus Jiraiya taught him very fast. And we all know that he has most likely the most jutsus of all characters (that are actually useful, sorry Kakashi).

I dont know if he knows about his Uzumaki heritage but it would be awesome if he did.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol sure brohan. As if Kishi will even try to make Naruto stronger than Sasuke without a last minute asspull, I am sure Sasuke will lose(would be crazy if i thought otherwise) but not before naruto gets saved, once or twice



Sasuke was the one who always needed saving and i dont think that he will fight Naruto with only EMS since Madara did say he wanted to synchronize Sasuke to GM so chances are that Sasuke will have a portion of Juubi's chakra and still loose


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Bee and Naruto aren't capable of defeating Itachi and Nagato on their own? LOL


 
Well Nagato did destroy konoha with one jutsu.


----------



## son_michael (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Hope he does because that will only make the fight better.



no way, the fight will be much more dramatic with them talking rather then fighting as mindless zombies


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> but who is gonna save sauske he gets saved in fight as much or more then naruto.


Not when he fights Naruto, that's the point I am trying to make, he will overpower him all battle only for naruto to win thanks to the crow, then when naruto fights Madara he will surpass Sasuke by some friendship power and so on. If you think Naruto is gonna stomp Sasuke you are reading the wrong manga.


SageRafa said:


> This , only Naruto would be more than enough for them



Lol you so crazy Sage.

@camorra
and people here hate Sasuke fans rofl.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Well Nagato did destroy konoha with one jutsu.


and? Sassori took out the whole country by himself.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke said:


> Clams? lol.
> 
> Itachi will solo







hitokugutsu said:


> Crow will fly bck from Naruto't mouth into Itachi's
> 
> Of course this was all according to plan and now Itachi is no longer under Kabuto's orders
> 
> ...



Ha ha ha, this is made of win.

Despite the fact that it's too farfetched to ever happen, I rather like the idea of the crow merely being something Itachi planted in Naruto for his own use later.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 20, 2011)

Finally Itachi's moment to shine, i'm so excited about this chapter.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Not when he fights Naruto, that's the point I am trying to make, he will overpower him all battle only for naruto to win thanks to the crow, then when naruto fights Madara he will surpass Sasuke by some friendship power and so on. If you think Naruto is gonna stomp Sasuke you are reading the wrong manga.
> 
> 
> Lol you so crazy Sage.
> ...



Naruto is more popular then Sasuke now so prepare for stomping in epic proportions in favor of Naruto. Sasuke's plot shield got broken as soon as he became Dark-suke . The crow will be used to save Sasuke and Naruto wont even use his full power against him, he will save that against Madara.


----------



## calimike (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto chapter should be out early since no OP this week


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nandireya said:


> Why would he care?  I can't imagine Itachi's too impressed with his stupid little brother right now.


 Hurt pride.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi about to make their move bitches!


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> Finally Itachi's moment to shine, i'm so excited about this chapter.



i think Nagato and itachi fans can both rejoice.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

calimike said:


> Naruto chapter should be out early since no OP this week



The guys who translate the chapter are not the same so it will be out the same time.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> *Not when he fights Naruto, that's the point I am trying to make, he will overpower him all battle only for naruto to win thanks to the crow, then when naruto fights Madara he will surpass Sasuke by some friendship power and so on. If you think Naruto is gonna stomp Sasuke you are reading the wrong manga.*
> 
> 
> Lol you so crazy Sage.
> ...


 we know itachi did not want to hurt sasuke. and everything naruto has is a kill or ko jutsu. you actually think naruto or itachi would kill sauske. you are mistaken if you dont think they will be even when they fight. they will be mano a mano and the crow maybe the deciding factor if it is a jutsu. but they will not overpower each other. either way right now we dont know what the crow is it could be a jutsu or a message. we can make assumption other then the fight between naruto wont be easy and it will go back and forth.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Another week goes by and another preview is spot on.


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

MIZUKAGE INFOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YEAH BOYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY

Sorry, over-excited.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto is more popular then Sasuke now so prepare for stomping in epic proportions in favor of Naruto. Sasuke's plot shield got broken as soon as he became Dark-suke . The crow will be used to save Sasuke and Naruto wont even use his full power against him, he will save that against Madara.





Even most Sasuke fans aren't this bad.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Lol you so crazy Sage.



I know but I can dream can't I ? 

Naruto could defeat them one on one , but yes without full Bijuu partnership/transformation and Bijuu Dama he can't take both at the same time ; so that's why Bee is there to even that out .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

I always believed that Nagato and Itachi will fight Naruto in order to see if he is ready to face Madara and save Saucegay. If Naruto can overcome the combined power of the Rinnegan and the MS then he is more then ready for the Sauce.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

this is the first time we have had many previews be right in a row. also naruto may ask bee to leave him fight and talk to itachi and nagato in alone. since bee has no connection to them. maybe he will go help the kages against his father or attacked by madara and the jins alone.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope Bee faces Itachi and Nagato is saved for Naruto. This fight has so much potential, but will Kishi leave up to our standards?


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope the Naruto will fight Itachi for real this time where we haven't gotten the chance too. I think Nagato will need to recover his full power in time.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> I hope the Naruto will fight Itachi for real this time where we haven't gotten the chance too.* I think Nagato will need to recover his full power in time.*



What does that mean?


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Even most Sasuke fans aren't this bad.



Yes they are.

Seriously though, Naruto, Itachi and Sasuke are side characters when Kishi instils my idea of having Kakuzu, Kisame, second mizukage and Suigetsu as a team that the manga focuses around. Yeah that's right, I started that off with "seriously though."


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't want one on one fights I want 2 on 2 ; I want to see both Bee and Naruto's answer to MS and Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

This might be the greatest chapter in I don't know how long.

All I know, is that the Zombie-Doujutsu Duo, better not get pwned instantly.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure if they will fight though, since Kabuto wanted to fight Naruto personally, but i do hope they do.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi's invincible sussano is gonna get stomped.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

They won't be fighting this chapter , I think it was said they meet in the last page , like it happened with Naruto + Bee vs Raikage + Tsunade


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto is already exhausted from overusing RM and it will be serious trolling if Nagato and Itachi loose to a gimped Naruto who is not at 100%  On the flip side Bee will proove that he is stronger then MS Sasuke if he has a way to tank Amaterasu, Tsukiyomi and a perfect Susanoo with the legendary weapons.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

I think Mizukage uses Yin Release Waterboarding no jutsu i mean it just fits perfectly.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato's answer to Naruto's speed is undoubtedly Shinra Tensei; I honestly don't see this ending well for him.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's answer to Naruto's speed is undoubtedly Shinra Tensei; I honestly don't see this ending well for him.



KN6 tanked it by using it's tails , Naruto can stick his Chakra Hand on the ground and tank the hit or use Kage Bunshin .

Naruto tanked that in base with a lot of Kage Bunshins and in KN6 with the Tails , now he has both powers and he's even stronger


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I call it Madara is going to come in and rape Bee for defeating Itachi and making a mokery out of the Uchiha clan.



What is Naruto doing while Bee is being raped?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's answer to Naruto's speed is undoubtedly Shinra Tensei; I honestly don't see this ending well for him.



Thats not a real answer since ST has a 5 sec's intervall and it can be reflected like we saw with KN6. But Nagato will probably have some other counter like Asura realms power or something like that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> KN6 tanked it by using it's tails , Naruto can stick his Chakra Hand on the ground and tank the hit or use Kage Bunshin .
> 
> Naruto tanked that in base with a lot of Kage Bunshins and in KN6 with the Tails , now he has both powers and he's even stronger



You're post is planting a seed of hatred in my heart for Naruto.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato is immortal zombie, what's the point of using Asura realms' abilities?


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi is in this chapter!? Oh hell yeah!! 


Oh, and propz to Nidaime Mizukage for using heavy artillery - clams.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Wait, so Gaara's dad disappears? Did we ever receive his name?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato is immortal zombie, what's the point of using Asura realms' abilities?



destruction power and defensive one.that is ofcourse if kabuto and kishi will let them fight with full will.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Hopefully Nagato will explain something about the Uzumaki clan's power and perhaps more about the mechanics of his jutsus .I think that his Uzumaki body gives him Yang-releass power while the Rinnegan gives him Yin-releass.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

I love how when it comes to characters like Itachi and Nagato being Edo Tenseis, people decide that they will be at full-power/"prime", just so they can gloat at their losses, but when it comes to most other characters, they can recognize that thus far, the Edo Tenseis have been an absolute joke who are hampered by emotions and clearly far from full-power. 

I love NF double standards.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> You're post is planting a seed of hatred in my heart for Naruto.



Why ? I'm not making random bs up like Naruto gets the Rinnegan and counter ST with ST .

I agree that Nagato can use ST effectively one or two times but Naruto has to overcome that in order to face Sasuke and Madara .

I love Nagato , but he can't win here if not the story would end


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato is immortal zombie, what's the point of using Asura realms' abilities?



I'm not understanding your query.


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I think Mizukage uses Yin Release Waterboarding no jutsu i mean it just fits perfectly.



Also he has the most feared summons of all.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

HInch said:


> Yes they are.



Even the Sasuke fans who hate Naruto's guts tend to at least recognize the value of a worthy opponent. Camorra has a penchant for expressing the desire to see one side totally dominate the other, regardless of the implications it would have for the story.



> Seriously though, Naruto, Itachi and Sasuke are side characters when Kishi instils my idea of having Kakuzu, Kisame, second mizukage and Suigetsu as a team that the manga focuses around. Yeah that's right, I started that off with "seriously though."



Kisame is cool and Kakuzu is "Meh." Nidaime Mizukage is just another filler character at this point, and Suigetsu has failed too many times for his indentifiable Sasuke-aggravated commentary alone to redeem him as a character in my eyes.

Kisame, Gai, and Raikage are the Triforce of Manliness.

I'd throw in Itachi as a 4th item out of personal taste, but that's just me.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Hopefully Nagato will explain something about the Uzumaki clan's power and perhaps more about the mechanics of his jutsus .



and most importantly about the Rinnegan and his relationship with Madara.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> and most importantly about the Rinnegan and his relationship with Madara.



Oh yeah and that


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> and most importantly about the Rinnegan and his relationship with Madara.



It doesn't appear as if he even knew of it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

It also said something with Madara saying whether or not he should have Sasuke enter the battle and reveal his new hatred power.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Well Nagato did destroy konoha with one jutsu.


i was addressing to Cammora's post


----------



## Suibi (Jul 20, 2011)

I just... 

Ok, I'm ready for everything right now.

Come on Kishi !! Troll us as much as you can !!!! COME ON !!

 Let's Itachi and Nagato get stamped in 1/2 panel !!! I know you can do it !!!


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> It also said something with Madara saying whether or not he should have Sasuke enter the battle and reveal his new hatred power.



That's a random thing to say, considering he is traveling with his Edo Jinchuuriki.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP! FAP!


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Kakuzu is "Meh." Nidaime Mizukage is just another filler character at this point



I...I don't even...

I am so hurt I will rep you anyway, just because.


----------



## BroKage (Jul 20, 2011)

It's funny because Edo Itachi's totally not gonna meet Sasuke now. 

I want info on Nagato meeting Madara and Itachi's gift.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Nidaime Mizukage is just another filler character at this point



Such blasphemy.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Kabuto intended to start with Itachi's Genjutsu abilities meaning we will probably see Itachi fight first and use Tsukiyomi, then Amaterasu and Susanoo. 
Nagato to will start with his lesser skills and end up using his big gunns , maybe we also get to see some high level elemental jutsus from Nagato.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> That's a random thing to say, considering he is traveling with his Edo Jinchuuriki.



Well the Summary Said so. Madara can go anywhere he want since he's got that Teleportation Jutsu.

I'm sure the Sasuke fans were wondering about him.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Kabuto intended to start with Itachi's Genjutsu abilities meaning we will probably see Itachi fight first and use Tsukiyomi, then Amaterasu and Susanoo.
> Nagato to will start with his lesser skills and end up using his big gunns , maybe we also get to see some high level elemental jutsus from Nagato.



High-level Elemental Ninjutsu?

Sounds boring. My hope is that he focuses on Yin-Yang attacks. Stuff like his Shoten Clone Technique, the type of jutsu that requires a little thought from the author.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> It's funny because Edo Itachi's totally not gonna meet Sasuke now.



Thank God.



Klue said:


> Such blasphemy.



You know it to be true.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> You know it to be true.



Nidaime Mizukage is King, I will say/think nothing less.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

So Mizukage decides not to sue his genjutsu


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

Everytime Minato is in the chapter, we all are "BOREDBOREDBORED";

everytime Itachi is in the chapter, we all are "FAPFAPFAPFAP"

Can someone explain this phenomenon to me?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm waiting for Nagato to say "  Naruto your mother had a brother , me I'm your uncle and when Madara destroyed our village I was still a new-born baby so he abducted me. He needed a Uzumaki for his plan to be complete , so he Genjutsu'ed random Konoha shinobis into killing my "family" just to awake in me the Rinnegan, our Clan Trademark "


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool. A new summoning. Clam summoning. I always love it when I see a new summoning in Naruto.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 20, 2011)

Edo Tensei love story release is still really, really lame.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Genjutsu and Clams, you say?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> High-level Elemental Ninjutsu?
> 
> Sounds boring. My hope is that he focuses on Yin-Yang attacks. Stuff like his Shoten Clone Technique, the type of jutsu that requires a little thought from the author.



According to DB the Rinnegan's ability is to give the holder all 6 chakra nature transformations. This includes the 5 basic elements and Yin , Yang releass.
I also suspect that the 6 paths abilities are just different combinations of Yin and Yang while the elemntal abilities are yet to be shown.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Everytime Minato is in the chapter, we all are "BOREDBOREDBORED";
> 
> everytime Itachi is in the chapter, we all are "FAPFAPFAPFAP"
> 
> Can someone explain this phenomenon to me?



Well...FAP ... it appears ... FAPFAP .... FAPFAPFAPFAP....


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'm waiting for Nagato to say "  Naruto your mother had a brother , me I'm your uncle and when Madara destroyed our village I was still a new-born baby so he abducted me. He needed a Uzumaki for his plan to be complete , so he Genjutsu'ed random Konoha shinobis into killing my "family" just to awake in me the Rinnegan, our Clan Trademark "



will not be surprised if that turns out to be true. people have predicted so much shit for the lulz only for kishi to write it that way.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Jul 20, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> It's funny because Edo Itachi's totally not gonna meet Sasuke now.
> 
> I want info on Nagato meeting Madara and Itachi's gift.



Yeah exactly been saying it for a while Kabuto is being set up for Naruto to fight not Sasuke and these spoilers confirm it without a doubt it's likely now Sasuke won't have involvement in the war until Madara want him to hunt the Nine tails once Kabuto and ET have been dealt with by the alliance


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I'm waiting for Nagato to say "  Naruto your mother had a brother , me I'm your uncle and when Madara destroyed our village I was still a new-born baby so he abducted me. He needed a Uzumaki for his plan to be complete , so he Genjutsu'ed random Konoha shinobis into killing my "family" just to awake in me the Rinnegan, our Clan Trademark "



And I'm waiting to complaint it yelling around "why didn't he tell this in the first place?"


----------



## Nic (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> and? Sassori took out the whole country by himself.


 yes and your point?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Everytime Minato is in the chapter, we all are "BOREDBOREDBORED";
> 
> everytime Itachi is in the chapter, we all are "FAPFAPFAPFAP"
> 
> Can someone explain this phenomenon to me?



Thats because its no funn whatching Minato own Kages and Bijuus with Kunai anymore ,he needs more powerfull oponents  Im voting for Minato vs Rikudou sennin + Juubi.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

well nagato will probably unseal himself or some nonsense with talk of uzumaki and rinnegan/rikudou heritage line.

killer b should just kill itachi he's not on his level all he can do is hide behind susanowa.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> According to DB the Rinnegan's ability is to give the holder all 6 chakra nature transformations. This includes the 5 basic elements and Yin , Yang releass.
> I also suspect that the 6 paths abilities are just different combinations of Yin and Yang while the elemntal abilities are yet to be shown.



I know that much, and there is definitely reason to show it, but for me, it's simply boring.

We have Kakuzu whom still has a chance to unveil some high level Elemental Ninjutsu - even combination attacks too - as well as every other high-level ninja out there worth their stake in salt.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Nic said:


> yes and your point?



None of them should be able to beat naruto at this point and with Bee there they won't.

People actually think they will win.  Denial much


----------



## lathia (Jul 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Everytime Minato is in the chapter, we all are "BOREDBOREDBORED";
> 
> everytime Itachi is in the chapter, we all are "FAPFAPFAPFAP"
> 
> Can someone explain this phenomenon to me?



This phenomenon is also known as _*Hatersim Maximus*_. Not because Minato is Zzz boring, but because it's human nature to root for the "bad" or "other" guys.

The degree of tastes vary. That's why you keep your mind open and you'll never have a "BOREDBOREDBORED" moment despite the characters shown. Well, except for when they show filler panels, like armadillo penis. I mean WTF!

Chapter looks good. Glad there is more than Garaa's fight. The plot thickens!!


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> None of them should be able to beat Naruto at this point and with Bee there they won't.
> 
> People actually think they will win.  Denial much



Who here thinks that have a chance at winning? Point them out to me, so that I may lawl at them.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> will not be surprised if that turns out to be true. people have predicted so much shit for the lulz only for kishi to write it that way.



I don't really think it's going to happen but I would not be bothered by it . Nagato being part of Naruto's direct family would be boss 



FearTear said:


> And I'm waiting to complaint it yelling around "why didn't he tell this in the first place?"



Because he didn't have the time for it . He could be planning to backstab Madara as soon as they had all the Bijuus , so there was no need to tell Naruto . When he was converted his concerns were Naruto facing the Hatred and ending the war .


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Even the Sasuke fans who hate Naruto's guts tend to at least recognize the value of a worthy opponent. Camorra has a penchant for expressing the desire to see one side totally dominate the other, regardless of the implications it would have for the story.



I must disagree.I've seen comments saying that RM Naruto will get one-shotted by Sasuke's genjutsu.Or Hebi Sasuke bltzes and cuts SM Naru's head off.

And come on, wasn't so long ago when threads were made about how weak Naru's new mode is and how it's nothing compared to Sasuke.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know that much, and there is definitely reason to show it, but for me, it's simply boring.
> 
> We have Kakuzu whom still has a chance to unveil some high level Elemental Ninjutsu - even combination attacks too - as well as every other high-level ninja out there worth their stake in salt.



Kakuzu showed only B-ranked moves, no S-ranked elemental ninjutsus like Naruto's FRS, Kirin, Kisame's Giant Water Shark, Raikiri.......etc even Danzou's elemental jutsus werent of that high level. I want to see for example how an S-ranked Katon looks like, at best we had an A-ranked Katon jutsu or was it B-rank. Nagato has a very high potential and i hope Kishi doesent screw up this time


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> I must disagree.I've seen comments about how RM Naruto will get one-shotted by Sasuke's genjutsu.Or Hebi Sasuke bltzes and cuts SM Naru's head off.



lol, no you haven't; show them to us.

No one here is that retarded.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope for atleast a good fight between Naruto and Itachi. I bet Nagato will be rested until he gets his full strength recover because seeing how skinny and he has white hair. It would be odd to fight Nagato at his condition.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 20, 2011)

So, Yin Release is Genjutsu, Yang Release is Medical Ninjutsu. 
"flee on sight"
Medical Ninjutsu breathes a life. Genjutsu creating something from nothing.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi will win even in defeat.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

And ive seen coments like Itachi being plot relevant, there are many comedians around here


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

So, when the Nidaime Mizukage inevitably uses his Genjutsu, how many people will claim it or his skills to be greater than Itachi's? 

We all know he's going to be compared to him.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

It depends on how he makes them , how many people are affected , the AoE , who is affected , and how they can/can't break it


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, when the Nidaime Mizukage inevitably uses his Genjutsu, how many people will claim it or his skills to be greater than Itachi's?



Uchihas are best at using cheap cowardly genjutsu tactics ,Mizukage wont surpass Weasel-chan in that area


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

The only Genjutsu user that can be better than Itachi is problably Madara if he uses Mugen Tsukuyomi , until there I'm not seeing no one surpassing him


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It depends on how he makes them , how many people are affected , the AoE , who is affected , and how they can/can't break it



All it will take, is for him to successfully snare one target in an illusion, and then a thread will appear.

It's a Klue guarantee.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> All it will take, is for him to successfully snare one target in an illusion, and then a thread will appear.
> 
> It's a Klue guarantee.



That would be retarted , for someone to surpass Itachi , they would need to show a Genjutsu as haxx as Tsukuyomi and make it affect more than one person at the same time ; I'm not seeing that happen .


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The only Genjutsu user that can be better than Itachi is problably Madara if he uses Mugen Tsukuyomi , until there I'm not seeing no one surpassing him


Can?  We already know Madara is the best genjutsu user.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

I love how people claim Itachi is overrated, but are always looking to take him down a peg.

I get it, guys. You don't have to say it. It'll be our little secret.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

We all know french are better in genjutsu than weasels


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> That would be retarted , for someone to surpass Itachi , they would need to show a Genjutsu *as haxx as Tsukuyomi *and make it affect* more than one person at the same time* ; I'm not seeing that happen .



Gama Rinshō aka Frog Song


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, when the Nidaime Mizukage inevitably uses his Genjutsu, how many people will claim it or his skills to be greater than Itachi's?
> 
> We all know he's going to be compared to him.



I'm going to do it now!

Second Mizukage is a greater genjutsu user than MS Itachi. _Prime_ MS Itachi.

Bring it on, nerds.


----------



## lathia (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> It depends on how he makes them , how many people are affected , the AoE , who is affected , and how they can/can't break it



Contributing factors. ^

Speed
Range
Difficulty, effectiveness (none of that Kurenai stuff)
Method of usage (fingers, laser eyes, seals, clapping hands, etc)

Let the comparison begin! Although, I'd imagine Kishi won't let Itachi be dethroned by a non-uchiha.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Everything about this chapter is awesome, Klue is so happy; life is good.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Can?  We already know Madara is the best genjutsu user.



How ? Because he Genjutsu'ed Kyuubi and controlled it ? MS is stated to do it too . Because he killed Konan with a Genjutsu ? If Konan was in that same situation ( without chakra ) one Tsukuyomi would do the same .

I'm not a Uchiha Fan as you all know , but going by feats Itachi is the best Genjutsu user .




Faustus said:


> Gama Rinshō aka Frog Song




Yes Frog Song is better in terms of effectiveness/range , but Tsuky is better in terms of the time it tooks to be made  .

While Ma and Pa are preparing Frog Song Itachi put already one or two guys in Tsukuyomi ( if he manages to make two in a row with his chakra ) .


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> And ive seen coments like Itachi being plot relevant, there are many comedians around here



I can tell you're blatantly trolling now, because of how stupid what you just said was.



畜生道 said:


> I must disagree.I've seen comments saying that RM Naruto will get one-shotted by Sasuke's genjutsu.Or Hebi Sasuke bltzes and cuts SM Naru's head off.
> 
> And come on, wasn't so long ago when threads were made about how weak Naru's new mode is and how it's nothing compared to Sasuke.



I haven't seen any of what you just described. But I know one thing:

Haters gon' hate. 



Klue said:


> Nidaime Mizukage is King, I will say/think nothing less.



King of filler.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> lol, no you haven't; show them to us.
> 
> No one here is that retarded.



Yes i have.It wasn't recently though.Im not sure i'll be able to find them.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

The second Mizukage must have had some other haxed offensive ability that allowed him to survive against a Jinton user. Maybe the second Mizukage has not only Yin releass jutsus but Yang releass as well ?


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jul 20, 2011)

If Naruto and Killerbee take down Edo Itachi and Edo Nagato, boy how these Forums are going to rage...delicious 

And like many others I'm waiting for the inevitable "ZOMG!!!1! Teh Nidaime Mizukage has better Genjootzoo than Itachee!!!!11"


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Yes i have.It wasn't recently though.Im not sure i'll be able to find them.



I expected this exact response.


----------



## GoDMasteR (Jul 20, 2011)

guys, the nidaime mizukage didn't use genjutsu, its a misunderstood from Ohana. He use a yin release + summons clam


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> How ? Because he Genjutsu'ed Kyuubi and controlled it ? MS is stated to do it too . Because he killed Konan with a Genjutsu ? If Konan was in that same situation ( without chakra ) one Tsukuyomi would do the same .
> 
> I'm not a Uchiha Fan as you all know , but going by feats Itachi is the best Genjutsu user .



Yeah and he did so with Base Sharingan.   He taught Itachi everything he knows and was able to put Yagura in a genjutsu for years without him noticing.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Serious Question, You guys thinks it possible for Itachi to cast genjutsu using only his toes ??


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Serious Question, You guys thinks it possible for Itachi to cast genjutsu using only his toes ??



Yeah, why not?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I expected this exact response.



Ok, i'll find some just for you and send you a vm  But what will you give me


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

The best genjutsu users in this manga are Ma and Pa toad since their genjutsu is powered by Sage chakra and the power of nature itself making it far more powerfull and potent then genjutsu which is formed out of normal human chakra. Besides Frog Song is sound based and it trapped a fucking Rinnegan user, Ma and Pa can potentialy solo even Rikudou Sennin with Frog Song.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Yeah and he did so with Base Sharingan.   He taught Itachi everything he knows and was able to put Yagura in a genjutsu for years without him noticing.



Yeah but he unlocked EMS , we don't know if he still has EMS in the eye or not .

Yagura's Genjutsu could problably be Shisui's Genjutsu but we still don't know that for sure . Until we know everything ( like what eye is Madara using and what type of Genjutsu he used ) we can't say for sure he's better than Itachi .

If Danzou's controlled Bee/Yagura with Shisui's Genjutsu would he be better than Itachi in Genjutsu ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara's father vanished, and I bet we still hadn't received his name. I'm tierd of calling him Yondaime Kazekage every time. 





畜生道 said:


> Ok, i'll find some just for you and send you a vm  But what will you give me



Positive reps, of course.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

New spoiler posted...
The chapter name is Itachi vs. Naruto?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

I got go now , I have to eat something . When I return I better have my Chapter out or at least Full-Script


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> New spoiler posted...
> The chapter name is Itachi vs. Naruto?



  

It's over, we won.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes, full script. Time to Google-Translate the fuck out of this bitch! 

Everyone, look to see if the Yondaime Kazekage's name was revealed; Sandaime Raikage and Nidaime Mizukage too.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Google trans:

Oonoki empty 
 A year's Oonoki Mu 
 Muu disappear 
 Oonoki'll die like a shadow to be perceived quickly called Mu

Onoki dies? :Z


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto one shots Itachi next chapter and after the warm up he proceeds to gets serious against Nagato


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

Why is it called Itachi vs Naruto if they don't even fight this chapter?  

What's Kishi going to do when they actually fight?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

naruto going to go one on one vs Nagato???


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I got go now , I have to eat something . When I return I better have my Chapter out or at least Full-Script


 Lol making demands.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Doesn't look like his (Yondaime Kazekage's) name was revealed.


----------



## Ankit (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Guys can someone tell me where these spoliers are posted?


----------



## Lunki (Jul 20, 2011)

spoiler thread?


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

*Google Translation here* 

240: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/07/20 (Wed) 19:46:27.53 ID: YW3BAFhrP
Walking the mountains, Nagato Itachi

Two forces spotted the place reliance, are going ahead ... weasel and Nagato! ?
548 Itachi VS Naruto

The morning sun rises
The sun is rising from a depth much seems the fight Itachi ... finally
Nagato Tsurada heck out of the way?

Gaara, the truth of a shock ...! !

Daddy in the sand
... Gaara ... I have loved as my mother was ...?
Papa ...
Gaara ... but at that time ... I was aiming circle demon.

Recollection
Anata demon circle is to be loved ... not ... etc

I was instructed to play a demon lying in circle ... to verify the presence of Papaore runaway beast tail homestretch to you ... and for the ri ...
Gaara ...
Had a round of uranium was taken Yasha's father ... a real forest of cranes on the sand but my sister Carla's pregnant is not a demon but you are round and well tolerated ... but my ... dark sand from my right arm As he worked for the instruction of the village and was a failure ... ...
Everything seemed to fail on me ... did not impose excessive to you with this and that
You shall have no value by itself. ... I had to judge
Sweat on the face Gaara
You took the life force and then took the brave father ... mother ... mother ... took the thoughts of those who took the lead from a steal and ... ... who gave life until you end up as only one parent.
Other Running Shinobi
VS Oonoki muu

What was the only thing that hurt daddy.

243: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/07/20 (Wed) 19:47:35.64 ID: YW3BAFhrP
>> 240

Recollection
But blood will come out Chibigaara ... I'm here and this is very painful.
Inuyasha painful wound round the body naturally and in time may seem painful but it is certainly not off the blood flow ... With further healing of a nasty drug ... but it is early emotional wounds.
Can not stubborn on this
Chibigaara hurt?
Wound round the body and hurt if neither topical cream unlike yasha is wound a little different body heal a lifetime thing ... What is There
Chibigaara ...
Some heal the emotional scars and only one round-Yasha
Chibigaara ...?
Round demon, but it just look at the pictures of my sister can not get from others only with a nasty drug
Chibigaara ... what?
Inuyasha is a love circle
You Chibigaara fondling?
High Round Yasha
How do I get such a Chibigaara ...?
Yasha ...'ll circle like Gaara has already got
Chibigaara example?
Hak Soo demon is sister circle of sand and I really loved the way he is with Gaara Gaara automatically protect the sand is like doppelganger for the original attack as a mother's love ...
In the sand I think that is the will of the mother are rice
... Even the dead girl ... Gaara ... I would not like to 守Ritakatta

Gaara, touched the tears hidden in the sand Mom
Close your eyes Remember Mama Gaara have a silent father figure.

Do Nde Crying Gaara

Papa (... Carla ...) The mother of a strong ... pulled Tongsheng believe you still die ... give your life Shadows of the wind you have to here you have it ... give a co ... led from the people and the brothers gave the ...
It took all my things
... My father was plunged to you ... or just presumptuous of us hate the father.
Gaara ... as a mother is certainly amazing.
Dad ...!
Father who passed the first drug from Gaara
Gaara ... daddy ... you ...
Chest buried in the sand, go daddy seal tag
Papa (including predecessor had already exceeded the ri ... Gaara ... I asked each)
Papa seal.

I buried the body in the chest area sand seal water bills are the second generation
This water bills and sealed with second-generation clean! Good! I'll wind shadow of the young!
Lightning break before sealing the chest shadow
Second-generation water bills broken seal
Wed Nde It's a second generation oil!
Take the program to respond to it spontaneously and body art would recognize an opponent's shadow once before thunder? !
Tolerated a lot of running back to you last Wed protruding from the sand shade second-generation Lightning
Temari surround the people! !

244: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/07/20 (Wed) 19:48:20.04 ID: YW3BAFhrP
>> 240>> 243
Oonoki empty
A year's Oonoki Mu
Muu disappear
Oonoki'll die like a shadow to be perceived quickly called Mu


Wed Oy second generation! I was the odd art of Nathan yeah! Seriously more distant'll be better! ! What is the downside of doing! I do! ... That's my shadow is used 遁 Illusion!口寄Se is ... but clams! !
Big clam off the ground
Before thunder eagle shadow, use lightning 遁! Placed in front of the eagle 攻Metatero 遁 Sat tolerated! !
Polite to Temari very much! But if you can I learn more?
Thunderstorms move spontaneously shadow body before? There is no time talking slowly!


Nde 舐Men sent down the Oonokiwashi! Rock art of the alter ego! !
Preparing attack Gaara


In the forest
A masa or Nagato.
How close weasel.
Nagato already a nostalgic feel
In front of the eye
Bee! !
Chirinaru! ! ?
Bee to weasel out ...!
Chirinaru Nagato! !
I know Bea? Naruto
A person with Chirinaru Oh ...!
Masa Nagato ... or is going to be a fight and you are ... Naruto ...

Roll top two pair! !
★ Saseio end


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> New spoiler posted...
> The chapter name is Itachi vs. Naruto?



Naruto will make quick work of him :3


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato vs Naruto, next week - fuck yeah! He better not get owned in under two chapters. Show us the power of the Six Paths, show us what it means to be a Rikudou!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Isnt that a Naruto KB that will fight Itachi and Nagato ?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Isnt that a Naruto KB that will fight Itachi and Nagato ?



No? Its the real Naruto who is with Bee :I


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

seems like Bee goes against Itachi.
and Naruto goes against Nagato directly!!


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm just saddened that the 2nd wasn't a genjutsu user. I was about to muddy the waters by saying that Izanagi is the best genjutsu too. 

In any event, clam summoning is so trippy that it _has_ to be awesome.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Isnt that a Naruto KB that will fight Itachi and Nagato ?



no the real one is with Bee.


----------



## NSAMA (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi/Nagato vs Naruto, I always wanted this fight, but not in these conditions...they  actually dont want to fight so they can do many stuff but they will not be as strong as they are supposed to be..so i think this meeting will be better just for talking.


----------



## HInch (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like Bee goes against Itachi.
> and Naruto goes against Nagato directly!!



So will we see Bee breaking genjutsu's thanks to his friendly cowtopus again? I hope so.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like Bee goes against Itachi.
> and Naruto goes against Nagato directly!!



Awesome. Bee can handle Itachis genjutsu easily and Naruto vs. Nagato is just too awesome to be true. Uzumaki vs. Uzumaki


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2011)

> Inuyasha is a love circle
> You Chibigaara fondling?



........Right


----------



## sagroth (Jul 20, 2011)

Spoiler thread first says 2nd Mizukage has Yin release and genjitsu, then says no genjitsu but summons clams. Is the Yin release still real?!


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh yeah Ultimate Tag Team Match.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if Itachi uses Tsukuyomi against Bee to settle the debate.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Next edo fights 

Rock Lee vs Kimmaro
and kishi saving the best for last

Sakura vs Chiyo


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> *Google Translation here*



This should be good...



> Had a round of uranium was taken Yasha's father ... a real forest of cranes on the sand but my sister Carla's pregnant is not a demon but you are round and well tolerated ...



Jesus fucking Christ. 

So no Heretical Magic Elephant this week, eh? 



Judecious said:


> Naruto will make quick work of him :3



It is going to give me the utmost satisfaction to see Itachi feed you those words.


----------



## Melas (Jul 20, 2011)

Those two should serve as good warm-up for Naruto, if they actually fight that is and not just talk.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee against Itachi's Susanoo is inevitable; it's time to put its invincibility to the test.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

So its Bee vs Itachi and Nagato vs Naruto ?  Also i dont see Yin releass in the spoilers


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee knows itachi?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Spoiler thread first says 2nd Mizukage has Yin release and genjitsu, then says no genjitsu but summons clams. Is the Yin release still real?!



He uses Genjutsu and Clams, but decides not to use his Genjutsu; he summons clams instead.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> more bits by her:
> 
> 
> これでナルトの飲んだ
> ...





This drink Naruto
  The mystery of the crow threshold Itache juice
  I know that.

  I could not talk.

  In Chinese Gaaramama
  Jia 瑠羅
  Carla

  It's.

---

Crowjob? o_O


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> Bee knows itachi?



What do you mean? They've encountered one another previously? Or did they fist bump and he saw Sasuke within him?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato vs naruto  finally the battle that should have happened after the defeat of the bodies.pek


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato vs naruto  finally the battle that should have happened after the defeat of the bodies.pek



Tell him to heal his body with Hell Realm, it's his only hope.


----------



## sagroth (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> He uses Genjutsu and Clams, but decides not to use his Genjutsu; he summons clams instead.



Damn it.

Why must they tease me with Yin release.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

I think now we will see how Naruto vs Nagato would have turned out if Nagato didnt kill himself.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

sagroth said:


> Damn it.
> 
> Why must they tease me with Yin release.



By Yin Release, they probably meant Genjutsu anyway.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm sorry,  Bee...

...but you have met your doom. It has girly eye-lashes, finger nail polish, and a pony-tail!


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

They will just talk, deal with it


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> They will just talk, deal with it



Kishi will receive death threats if all the four do is talk. I can imagine the chaos even now.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

FearTear said:


> They will just talk, deal with it



Itachi can multi-task.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean? They've encountered one another previously? Or did they fist bump and he saw Sasuke within him?



It's probably something stupid, like B thinking Itachi is Sasuke because they look similar (even though not really).



Divinstrosity said:


> I'm sorry,  Bee...
> 
> ...but you have met your doom. It has girly eye-lashes, finger nail polish, and a pony-tail!


----------



## Judecious (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean? They've encountered one another previously? Or did they fist bump and he saw Sasuke within him?



If they fought before that means Sasuke with 1 MS jutsu>Itachi


----------



## sagroth (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This drink Naruto
> The mystery of the crow threshold Itache juice
> I know that.
> 
> ...



Is that revealed this chapter also, or does she know something and is just toying with us?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If they fought before that means Sasuke with 1 MS jutsu>Itachi



Two MS jutsu.

Non-Space/Time altering Illusion and Amaterasu.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If they fought before that means Sasuke with 1 MS jutsu>Itachi



How on Earth would it mean that?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> How on Earth would it mean that?



He's thinking of that, "One of or the strongest I've ever fought," line.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> He's thinking of that, "One of or the strongest I've ever fought line."



Yeah right.

What about Minato and Raikage? Is pre-Susano'o Sasuke stronger than them, too?


----------



## Melas (Jul 20, 2011)

This is probably to reveal more secrets about the two dojutsus to Naruto, allowing him to better counter Madara. The fight is unlikely to be more than a skirmish.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah right.
> 
> What about Minato and Raikage? Is pre-Susano'o Sasuke stronger than them, too?



lol, I guess. 

Bee said it, not me.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 20, 2011)

Sasuke's CS2 gave him chakra comparable to Madara and could change the most advanced raiton(chidori) into black lightning without training

CS2 Sasuke was a mini Susano-o


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Guys, I don't know about you...

...but I think we're about to see something special.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, I don't know about you...
> 
> ...but I think we're about to see something special.



What do you mean?

Oh wait, you obviously mean Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Also, I like how the chapter opening describes Itachi and Nagato as "the two great war potentials Madara put his faith in." There Kishi goes again, dropping hints that they are equals in power.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, I don't know about you...
> 
> ...but I think we're about to see something special.





Nikushimi said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> Oh wait, you obviously mean Itachi.



This is "Go-Time" for the two of you gentlemen. If Itachi gets raped, you'll never be able to show your faces again. 

Nikushimi, make a lulz comic strip before next week's spoilers arrive.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Judecious said:


> If they fought before that means Sasuke with 1 MS jutsu>Itachi



You forget that Bee let Sasuke win so he can have a vacation. Bee has always been toying with Sasuke.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, I don't know about you...
> 
> ...but I think we're about to see something special.



I fear you are bound to be disappointed. Nagato and Itachi won't be treated any differently from the other Edos. They'll get defeated rather easily and with lots of reminiscing and pathos.


----------



## John Connor (Jul 20, 2011)

the only person that can rape Itachi is Itachi himself


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Also, I like how the chapter opening describes Itachi and Nagato as "the two great war potentials Madara put his faith in." There Kishi goes again, dropping hints that they are equals in power.



Equal in power with the Sandaime Rikudou-sama?

Rubbish. 


Okay, to be fair, maybe he is, considering Nagato's current condition. 

Maybe.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> This is "Go-Time" for the two of you gentlemen. If Itachi gets raped, you'll never be able to show your faces again.
> 
> Nikushimi, make a lulz comic strip before next week's spoilers arrive.



Like what, do you mean? You name it, I'll draw it.

Because you're absolutely right; it's do-or-die time, and I'm hitting the wall boner-first.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

it's interesting chapter's title is naruto vs itachi while naruto fighting with nagato and killer bee with itachi.


----------



## navy (Jul 20, 2011)

John Connor said:


> the only person that can rape Itachi is Itachi himself



Killer Bee will rape Itachi


----------



## DiScO (Jul 20, 2011)

navy said:


> Killer Bee will rape Itachi



lol no he won?t 

Omg Itachi must show a jutsu that he didn?t show yet


----------



## MSAL (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Guys, I don't know about you...
> 
> ...but I think we're about to see something special.



Amen to that brother.

About time, too.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

John Connor said:


> the only person that can rape Itachi is Itachi himself







Klue said:


> Equal in power with the Sandaime Rikudou-sama?
> 
> Rubbish.
> 
> ...



You, Nagato! You will become my new backpack!


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

yea seems like nagato sensed both Bee and naruto.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato is a chakra-sensing type even without his "Fierce Raining at Will" technique?



Nikushimi said:


> Like what, do you mean? You name it, I'll draw it.
> 
> Because you're absolutely right; it's do-or-die time, and I'm hitting the wall boner-first.



I don't know, think of something groovy. I know you have it in you; we've seen it before: One day, a mere Sannin stood before the King - Jiraiya starts to pee his pants a little.




Nikushimi said:


> You, Nagato! You will become my new backpack!



Dude, chill. I almost shat myself.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems like nagato sensed both Bee and naruto.



Nagato has sensor powers? :Z


----------



## Aldric (Jul 20, 2011)

Who the fuck cares about that Itachi fruitcake

Oh wow more effeminate midget standing around doing nothing while he puts his opponents and the readership to sleep by looking at them so exciting


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope Itachi won`t be nerfed by kishi. If kishi disgraces itachi, he could lose his status as an OBD cosmic


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

> 548 Naruto vs. Itachi


well that was a short fight 


 i didn't even see itachi beet naruto 

instead, he did it pff screen and is 




> The morning sun rises
> Itachi: We've been walking a lot since the sun rose… We should soon see battle
> Nagato: Who on earth are they?'?


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi and nagato vs bee and naruto is just going to be like sasuke vs kages for training. If they fight naruto at all. Either way both are going to find peace and die again once the fight is over.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I fear you are bound to be disappointed. Nagato and Itachi won't be treated any differently from the other Edos. They'll get defeated rather easily and with lots of reminiscing and pathos.



Well...

...we don't even need to debate why you're wrong and I'm right. The time has come.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> yea seems like nagato sensed both Bee and naruto.



maybe he made it rain to sense people or is a sensor. i remember ino commented how his mind reading ability was like her father. and he is a sensor as well because of that ability.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

at any rate, crappy chapter. no sasuke vs itachi. going to bleach spoilers


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> No he didn't, he lost to Sasuke and escaped capture to go on vacation.



Yes he did. He defeated Raikage without the need of the Bijuu and Hachibi stated Bee was winning over Sasuke and asked why he needed bijuu.

Bee was even in equal ground with Minato.

You can't deny that.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi vs Naruto; Nagato vs Bee?

That doesn't sit well with my expectations. 

Oh well, I'm sure it'll turn out just fine.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Who the fuck cares about that Itachi fruitcake
> 
> Oh wow more effeminate midget standing around doing nothing while he puts his opponents and the readership to sleep by looking at them so exciting



You care.

Unless you're different,  members do not commit a moment to type about characters they do not care for. For instance: I didn't care about the Kages, and I typed nothing about them last week in Telegrams or in the chapter discussion thread.

You, on the other hand, took it upon yourself to tap into your shallow well of humor to insult G-d. 

Clearly you care, Aldric. We all do.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> maybe he made it rain to sense people or is a sensor. i remember ino commented how his mind reading ability was like her father. *and he is a sensor as well because of that ability.*



No, he is a sensor because he can sense chakra, like a sensor.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Nagato has sensor powers? :Z



He has rin'negan for fuck sake he's not a limited guy  he can revive people for fuck sake wtf is sensing


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato is a sensor, confirmed. 

Probably the best in the business too.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

yes,nagato is a sensor!!!!!!!seems like better than itachi as well.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jul 20, 2011)

Since when does KB know Itachi?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> You care.
> 
> Unless you're different, people members do not commit a moment to type about characters they do not care for. For instance: I didn't care about the Kages, and I typed nothing about them last week in Telegrams or in the chapter discussion thread.
> 
> ...



I don't care


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, he is a sensor because he can sense chakra, like a sensor.



sure he supposedly has the ability to know every jutsu. and being a sensor is one


----------



## Saturnine (Jul 20, 2011)

This chapter is gonna be a disappointment I think.


----------



## navy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey this chapter disproves that crack theory that Itachi was a sensor.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when does KB know Itachi?



He apparently knows everyone, though the cloud knew quite a lot about Itachis usage of jutsu no?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

I can see Itachi and Nagato beating the Jinchuuriki so that the Jubi might actually be revived. It's a necessity they get beat somewhere along the path for the Jubi to appear. And I do want my Jubi. 

However, considering Kishimoto's poor clich?'d writing as of late, I can also see Itachi and Nagato getting owned/TnJ'd in under a chapter. 

Time to find out. Though did the Kage battle even conclude yet?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> sure he supposedly has the ability to know every jutsu. and being a sensor is one



He's not a sensor because he can read minds, was the point there.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato is a chakra-sensing type even without his "Fierce Raining at Will" technique?



Would make the tech kinda redundant.



> Dude, chill. I almost shit myself.



Save your shits so you can have them later when Itachi busts out some David Blaine shit on Naruto's glowing ass.



Aldric said:


> Who the fuck cares about that Itachi fruitcake
> 
> Oh wow more effeminate midget standing around doing nothing while he puts his opponents and the readership to sleep by looking at them so exciting



I'm sorry, would you rather things go back to God Naruto honing his Talk no Jutsu and flaunting his egocentrism? No? Then shut up.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when does KB know Itachi?



kumo seems to know if him. remember how C talked about sauske being better with ameratsu then itachi maybe they fought him in the past. or just heard stories.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Time to find out. Though did the Kage battle even conclude yet?



Just Gaara and his father; the others are still clashing.


----------



## Melas (Jul 20, 2011)

The conclusion is crystal clear; both Nagato and Itachi will get sealed, but not before feeling vindicated in their decisions of leaving the tasks they could not complete to Naruto after he demonstrates his new abilities both in battle and TNJ.

Expecting these characters to play a greater role is little more than fanboyism.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi vs Naruto; Nagato vs Bee?
> 
> That doesn't sit well with my expectations. Oh well, I'm sure it'll turn out just fine.





> Nagato: "This already feels nostalgic"


he is feeling the TNJ again 

let itachi deal with it this time 

i don't think i can handle nagato and TNJ again


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when does KB know Itachi?



you know that time itachi saw him & ran


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

navy said:


> Hey this chapter disproves that crack theory that Itachi was a sensor.



Hardly a crack theory...


----------



## VoDe (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:
			
		

> *B: "Uchiha Itachi…!"
> Naruto: "Nagato!!"
> B: You know him Naruto?
> Naruto: Yeah, both of them…!
> Nagato: "No way… To think I would have to fight you… Naruto…"*



pek oh fuck yeah.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato is a sensor, confirmed.
> 
> Probably the best in the business too.



I can tell you're getting excited


----------



## Darth Xanatos (Jul 20, 2011)

> I can see Itachi and Nagato beating the Jinchuuriki so that the Jubi might actually be revived.



Only in our wet dreams


----------



## navy (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Sasuke hit Bee straight on with Amaterasu, and escaped because he tricked him into making him escape the fire, he would have obviously burned alive if Sasuke didn't have to cut off the tentacle to save Karin.
> 
> Which is not winning, but decieving.
> 
> ...



Lol, what is this? You think Sasuke won that fight?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

well it only makes sense for nagato to be a sensor.he is the wielder of the Rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> well it only makes sense for nagato to be a sensor.he is the wielder of the Rinnegan.



I like where this is going, please continue.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I can see Itachi and Nagato beating the Jinchuuriki so that the Jubi might actually be revived. It's a necessity they get beat somewhere along the path for the Jubi to appear. And I do want my Jubi.
> 
> However, considering Kishimoto's poor clich?'d writing as of late, I can also see Itachi and Nagato getting owned/TnJ'd in under a chapter.
> 
> Time to find out. Though did the Kage battle even conclude yet?



i doubt they will lose to nagato and itachi. madara has gin and kin i doubt he will need naruto. and i think madara will personally capture bee.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 20, 2011)

So Kushina is only Uzumaki who haven't been confirmed to be a Sensor?


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Since when does KB know Itachi?



we know he faps to powerful ninjas and big tits. itachi is the former


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Sasuke hit Bee straight on with Amaterasu, and escaped because he tricked him into making him escape the fire, he would have obviously burned alive if Sasuke didn't have to cut off the tentacle to save Karin.
> 
> Which is not winning, but decieving.
> 
> ...




You call that Sasuke winning?

Bee could kill Sasuke even after the Amaterasu, if he wanted too. But he decided to play along with Sasuke.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee knows about Itachi's fighting style ,he relies on MS to much thats why he has no chance in hell. Nagato on the other hand is a wild card since we didnt see his true potential, now that he is an immortal zombi he can use all of the Rinnegan's powers in a single body.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> he is feeling the TNJ again
> 
> let itachi deal with it this time
> 
> i don't think i can handle nagato and TNJ again



News flash, Itachi and Nagato are good guys that don't want to fight Naruto.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok...

...where is chapter 249?


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I like where this is going, please continue.



and hyuuga are getting more like fodder


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

So who's going to create the thread titled, "Nagato has red hair and is a sensor, Karin is an Uzumaki - 100% Proved!!"


----------



## mayumi (Jul 20, 2011)

Well nagato is a uzumaki as well  they seem to be good at it.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

than again perhaps its an uzumaki abbility as well.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Melas said:


> The conclusion is crystal clear; both Nagato and Itachi will get sealed, but not before feeling vindicated in their decisions of leaving the tasks they could not complete to Naruto after he demonstrates his new abilities both in battle and TNJ.
> 
> *Expecting these characters to play a greater role is little more than fanboyism.*



True Dat.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> News flash, Itachi and Nagato are good guys that don't want to fight Naruto.



news flash, asume is a also a good guy and he got TNJd.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> You call that Sasuke winning?
> 
> Bee could kill Sasuke even after the Amaterasu, if he wanted too.



Nope hacibi said he wasted all of his power on the full transformation. But yep he trolled Sasuke hard for vacation.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Strategos is going to have a fit when he finds out that Itachi isn't a sensor after all.


----------



## Seph (Jul 20, 2011)

Jeez, Kishimoto is going to make Itachi look like shit. Great.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Dont know how they will do this fight.

1 cant see the other guy tryed to drop down to size zero


----------



## VoDe (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So who's going to create the thread titled, "Nagato has red hair and is a sensor, Karin is an Uzumaki - 100% Proved!!"



And Gaara has that Sensor sand thing!


----------



## navy (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So who's going to create the thread titled, "Nagato has red hair and is a sensor, Karin is an Uzumaki - 100% Proved!!"



I will.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So who's going to create the thread titled, "Nagato has red hair and is a sensor, Karin is an Uzumaki - 100% Proved!!"



No that would mean that all the current Uzumakis wanted Sasuke inside of themselves, aside from nagato that is.


----------



## Synn (Jul 20, 2011)

Dat Nagato


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Dear God Kishi,

All I ask is for a wonder showing for both Uchiha Itachi and Uzumaki Nagato. Please, shut thou haters up. Seal their tardness away for all time. 

I'll never ask for anything ever again.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

wonder how nagato is gonna fight he cant walk good.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, ok...

...you guys win when it comes to Itachi not being a sensor, but you're lying through your bonded teeth if you that it couldn't have easily been interpreted that he was one. 

Multiple people created threads about it, and many non-fans have said 'maybe'. The evidence was there - but Kishimoto never confirmed it, so now we have Itachi just knowing that people are there, and how to find people, just 'cause.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder how nagato is gonna fight he cant walk good.



Yeah, but he has the Rinnegan. 

Don't worry, he gotz this.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha, after all the theories of Itachi being a sensor it is Nagato who turns it out to be aware of the Jins before Itachi is! 

Or perhaps Nagato already has a new Pain scouting for him? Nagato will have to be mobile to fight I suppose. Besides, Madara doesn't need black rods for his Pain, so maybe those rods only served to increase the range. I wonder what Kishimoto will do.


----------



## VoDe (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder how nagato is gonna fight he cant walk good.



Maybe he can fly like Deva Path?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, ok...
> 
> ...you guys win when it comes to Itachi not being a sensor, but you're lying through your bonded teeth if that it couldn't have easily been interpreted that he was one.
> 
> Multiple people created threads about it, and many non-fans have say 'maybe'. The evidence was there - but Kishimoto never confirmed it, so now we have Itachi just knowing that people are there, and how to find people, just 'cause.



Luck is also a part of a shinobi's power.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Wat, how could he? If Sasuke didn't cut that tentacle off, he'd be burned alive and Amaterasu never stops burning.
> 
> Face it, he was lucky Sasuke made that move. Or he'd be dead and the eight tails mission would fail since he's supposed to capture him alive.



Bee would escape from Ameterasu without Sasuke cutting a tentacle. You are too much a Sasuke fan.

Sasuke couldn't handle Raikage even with the Amaterasu and Bee beaten Raikage like he was nothing without the need of the Bijuu. Your the one who needs to face it.

Bee could've attack Sasuke from surprise.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder how nagato is gonna fight he cant walk good.



he will transform


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Haha, after all the theories of Itachi being a sensor it is Nagato who turns it out to be aware of the Jins before Itachi is!



Lol, ownage


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

The way i see it Nagato and Itachi's power level doesent seem that much higher then the former Edo Kages since they were put in action at the same time as them.
The 6th coffin and Madara's new 6 paths will probably end up much stronger and hax then Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I think Kishi doesn't like Bishis anymore, except if they are white guys with blonde and non asian.
> 
> He's going for the afro centric heroes now as his new fap.



Im sorry for that black person that hurt you


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dear God Kishi,
> 
> All I ask is for a wonder showing for both Uchiha Itachi and Uzumaki Nagato. Please, shut thou haters up. Seal their tardness away for all time.
> 
> I'll never ask for anything ever again.



The only Shounen God is GODA and you do know Kishi created the haters through his writing, your prayers will fall on deaf ears.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe kabuto can somehow use a talisman to change him back to for for before he used the reviving jutsu. it is weird itachi who was almost blind seems to have come back healed but nagato is not.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Luck is also a part of a shinobi's power.



If someone gave you the winning lotto number three times, would you call it luck?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Luck is also a part of a shinobi's power.



Luck nothing. Itachi used the ol' divining rod to find them.


----------



## NSAMA (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> he will transform



Nagato+transform=verred.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So who's going to create the thread titled, "Nagato has red hair and is a sensor, Karin is an Uzumaki - 100% Proved!!"



since when were under the impression that karin is not an uzumaki?


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that I think about it, people are jumping the gun; Nagato probably isn't a sensor, either. If he is, a LOT from his previous fights would need explaining. Let's wait until the chapter is out before we start convincing ourselves of things...


----------



## Arsecynic (Jul 20, 2011)

I wonder if we'll get some info about Crowjob....... either way, Naruto vs Itachi/Nagato is making my vag tickle. And I'm not a Hermaphrodite.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess we'll get a flashback of Itachi and B meeting at some point. C will also be there to make his remark on Sasuke's Amaterasu control make sense.

This continues the trend of Itachi being in almost everyone's flashback.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dear God Kishi,
> 
> All I ask is for a wonder showing for both Uchiha Itachi and Uzumaki Nagato. Please, shut thou haters up. Seal their tardness away for all time.
> 
> I'll never ask for anything ever again.


 That is asking for way too much bro.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

Shitty Google-trans mentions "seal" and "sealing" many times, maybe Gaarapapa didn't crumble after all...


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> I wonder if we'll get some info about Crowjob....... either way, Naruto vs Itachi/Nagato is making my vag tickle. And I'm not a Hermaphrodite.



Then say it tickles your prostate in a good way


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Now that I think about it, people are jumping the gun; Nagato probably isn't a sensor, either. If he is, a LOT from his previous fights would need explaining. Let's wait until the chapter is out before we start convincing ourselves of things...



i think the obvious explanation is this.he fought through his 6 puppets all the time.
now we will see him go solo.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

So how many chapters will Edo Itachi and Nagato last ?


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

> 548 : Naruto VS Itachi !


where is that in the chapter?


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder how nagato is gonna fight he cant walk good.


by summoning a wheel chair.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

Yashamaru apparently got his hands on some Uranium, Gaara's dad's sister Carla is pregnant, and we still don't know what happened to the Heretical Magic Elephant...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

naruto will probably complete his bijuu bomb this fight. lets see what it can do against shirina tensei and susanno with yatas mirror. if naruto were to break the mirror it would be awesome.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> where is that in the chapter?



Kishimoto is a doofus. 

Not only is it not in this chapter, but it's not going to be in the next, either.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 20, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YES


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> i think the obvious explanation is this.he fought through his 6 puppets all the time.
> now we will see him go solo.



It's still not confirmed that he is a sensor, though; people are just making that assumption based on the dialogue itself. We still don't know what's going on visually, so we're not getting the whole picture.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> How? Just tell me how, he didn't escape on his own, Sasuke did it for him.
> 
> The Hachibi said Bee was out of chakra so no surprise attack.



You will not face the facts.

Bee can like come out the Bijuu like how you've see how he came out the Tentacle.

So was Sasuke, he would still kill Sasuke if he wanted too.


----------



## Melas (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So how many chapters will Edo Itachi and Nagato last ?



I would give them 4-5 chapter, including one for updating Naruto's info about their powers.


----------



## The Scientist (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dear God Kishi,
> 
> All I ask is for a wonder showing for both Uchiha Itachi and Uzumaki Nagato. Please, shut thou haters up. Seal their tardness away for all time.
> 
> I'll never ask for anything ever again.



you do know that you are setting yourself up for disappointment right?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Now that I think about it, people are jumping the gun; Nagato probably isn't a sensor, either. If he is, a LOT from his previous fights would need explaining. Let's wait until the chapter is out before we start convincing ourselves of things...



I dunno but Deva was actually shown *sensing*


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's still not confirmed that he is a sensor, though; people are just making that assumption based on the dialogue itself.



he has sorta always been a sensor though because of his ability to sense people through rain similar to gaara sensing people through sand. and the 2nd hokage and minato sensing by touching the ground.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's still not confirmed that he is a sensor, though; people are just making that assumption based on the dialogue itself. We still don't know what's going on visually, so we're not getting the whole picture.



There seemed to be no time between Nagato saying 'No way' and Naruto and Bee appearing.

Maybe Itachi is really blind!...

...and they were standing right before them!


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Dear God Kishi,
> 
> All I ask is for a wonder showing for both Uchiha Itachi and Uzumaki Nagato. Please, shut thou haters up. Seal their tardness away for all time.
> 
> I'll never ask for anything ever again.


you think naruto one K-oing itachi and nagato is gonna make me hate naruto less and shut up?  

man your funny  

then agian, i hate naruto for more than silly "strength related reasons"


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> So how many chapters will Edo Itachi and Nagato last ?



My guess is three or four. And most of it will be spend on talking.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

The Scientist said:


> you do know that you are setting yourself up for disappointment right?



I'm not, really. I'm fully aware of what could possibly take place, I'm only hoping for the best.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> I dunno but Deva was actually shown *sensing*



Tendou can apparently sense chakra through water somehow, like with the sensory rain tech. But if that's all this is, it's nothing new.



Gabe said:


> he has sorta always been a sensor though because of his ability to sense people through rain similar to gaara sensing people through sand. and the 2nd hokage and minato sensing by touching the ground.



But we don't know if he's doing that; people seem to be assuming he's doing what Karin does, but I don't think that's the case.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 20, 2011)

Deva Pain was already sensing, this is nothing new


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2011)

cant wait for Itachi to spam amaterasu.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

I find it funny that B knows Itachi, but never mentioned it during the Sasuke fight.

Then again, Naruto met with Itachi; was questioned about whether he could protect Konoha; and was given a crow that he HOPES he doesn't have to use...

...but never thought to tell anyone about it.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> cant wait for Itachi to spam amaterasu.



Cant wait to see how both Naruto and Bee dodge / counter Amaterasu easily


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> My guess is three or four. And most of it will be spend on talking.



Maybe even more since Nagato and Itachi have lot to show unless Bee and Naruto defeat them with ease. One thing is sure ,Bee's and Naruto's plot protection is stronger then Nagato and Itachi's , Naruto just got a new power up so he cant loose anytime soon and Bee canot be capture when Naruto is arround besides he has Samehada.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Cant wait to see how both Naruto and Bee dodge / counter Amaterasu easily



Fuck Amaterasu, how will they deal with Susanoo? That's the true test.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Thats not how it worked, Ammy spreads instantly on the body, so no escapes.
> 
> If Sasuke didn't cut that tenacle off, he'd be burned and dead.



Just like Karin?Just like A?Just like that Samurai?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Deva Pain was already sensing, this is nothing new



Through a special technique; this is different. It appears as if Nagato is sensing in the same manner as all of the other sensors to date, but we can't be sure at this time.

Ohana could have easily excluded the fact that it's raining.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Maybe even more since Nagato and Itachi have lot to show unless Bee and Naruto defeat them with ease. One thing is sure ,Bee's and Naruto's plot protection is stronger then Nagato and Itachi's , Naruto just got a new power up so he cant loose anytime soon and Bee canot be capture when Naruto is arround besides he has Samehada.



I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi trolls B by knowing some kind of weakness of Samehada.

Also, I wouldn't say B and Naruto can't be captured; Naruto is obviously not going to die, but there's no reason he can't be captured. B doesn't even have THAT going for him, though.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fuck Amaterasu, how will they deal with Susanoo? That's the true test.



People will finaly learn the meaning of the hyperboll, Susanoo has only hype .
Kishi said that the lightning sword of the 7 swordsman of the mist can cut through any deffence and that Haku moves at light speed but that doesent mean its true. Ones the Yata miror is broken and the sword of Totsuka is countered then those people wil finally shut the fuck up


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fuck Amaterasu, how will they deal with Susanoo? That's the true test.



Bijudama 

Yata Mirror's invincibility is hyperbole


----------



## Nikushimi (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm going to laugh when Itachi's Susano'o no-sells a Bijuudama with zero damage.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I'm going to laugh when Itachi's Susano'o no-sells a Bijuudama with zero damage.



I'll be like ヽ（ ﾟヮﾟ）ﾉ.・ﾟ*｡・+☆ ┳━┳


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> cant wait for Itachi to spam amaterasu.



nah, that;s sasuke's shtik....................................... genjutsu maybe?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> People will finaly learn the meaning of the hyperboll, Susanoo has only hype .
> Kishi said that the lightning sword of the 7 swordsman of the mist can cut through any deffence and that Haku moves at light speed but that doesent mean its true. Ones the Yata miror is broken and the sword of Totsuka is countered then those people wil finally shut the fuck up



Everyone with a fit head on their shoulder knows it's bound to be broken at some point. Susanoo is still hyped to be a technique with incredible defensive and offensive capabilities though.

Some of the best protective feats in the entire manga.

More than any other defense, I would simply like to see exactly how Naruto, Bee or some other character, manages to bypass it.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Rari Atto Bee lariats a couple of limbs of Susanoo, do it KIshi


----------



## Reddan (Jul 20, 2011)

Well it seems a lot of arguments and questions that have been discussed for years on this forum will be put to bed in the coming chapters. Should be interesting.


----------



## Corax (Jul 20, 2011)

This wont happen I think. Plot>all. And plot is on B s and Naruto s side.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

susanowa is made out of chakra it can still get fucked up.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> People will finaly learn the meaning of the hyperboll, Susanoo has only hype .
> Kishi said that the lightning sword of the 7 swordsman of the mist can cut through any deffence and that Haku moves at light speed but that doesent mean its true. *Ones the Yata miror is broken and the sword of Totsuka* is countered then those people wil finally shut the fuck up



Is that necessary?With so many bunshins and such speed, Naru can attack Susano's ass which isn't protected by Yata mirror.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Fuck Amaterasu, how will they deal with Susanoo? That's the true test.


 Since Susanoo is a chakra construct Samehada will easily adsorb it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

are people seriously arguing if nagato can sense or not? 

the guy proved he can do it with deva, karin can do it, fodder can do it, naruto can do it why can't nagato do it?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

arednad said:


> Well it seems a lot of arguments and questions that have been discussed for years on this forum will be put to bed in the coming chapters. Should be interesting.



Until Kishi trolls that perspective with something along the lines of: "Stop bending your faith and scraping away your body - give up trying to refine and polish yourself. Your attack doesn't have the sharpness it use to."


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Base Bee punches through Susanoo just like he owned V2 Raikage, who doesent see it comming ?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 20, 2011)

Part I Gamabunta>Susano-o without the Yata Mirror and Totsuka Sword


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Since Susanoo is a chakra construct Samehada will easily adsorb it.



what about the weapons? are they chakra too?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Rari Atto Bee lariats a couple of limbs of Susanoo, do it KIshi



Lairat bee lairats


Holy fuck that's some epic shit bro.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Haha NF. One posts about Susanoo tanking a Bijudama and another posts about Susanoo getting broken by a Lariat. Such vastly different expectations!

Show it, Kishi.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Since Susanoo is a chakra construct Samehada will easily adsorb it.



I wouldn't mind. 

Not because I dislike Itachi or anything - quite the opposite - but it will only serve to prove that the Rinnegan's Gakidou Powers can also absorb Susanoo, weapons and all.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

susanowa is made out of chakra it can get fucked up.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

can someone rehost the pics?
i cant get into the site.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Chakra shroud for King Kong kage.



@vered, no Itachi Nagato bee naruto pics are up yet.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto doesent even need RM to beat Itachi, SM Naruto has already surpassed him, RM is overkill.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato is in such bad shape


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

So Muu can't fly? 

I wonder how Onoki's powers work, exactly. Is his flight an aspect of his superior control over his Dust Release, or something else entirely?


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

sandaime raikage has shroud & black lightning 

I told you's sandaime raikage will enter the speeed debate


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> sandaime raikage has shroud & black lightning
> 
> I told you's sandaime raikage will enter the speeed debate



Yeah but he doesn't use a black lightning shroud.

And yep him and mizukage are raping the army.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

No Black Raiton Armour? I are dissapoint


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

ahaha guess who's back ? 

So how many Rasenkyuugan do you think Naruto needs to end this ? I'm saying one is enough 

But seriously finally we'll have a epic fight in this "war", I wanna see both sides making some crazy moves / crazy dodges and specially epic-dialogues , this fight is gonna be OVER 9000


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 20, 2011)

So yin Release does what exactly?


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

So...

Gaara is moved that much he lost concentration to the battle, leading the other two Edo to break free from his jutsu and start killing his comrades???


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> what about the weapons? are they chakra too?



Either physically or spiritually charged, what else could they be made from? Ninjas use chakra to fight - with Lee being the exception - that's like what they do.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandaime Raikage has a Lightning Shroud? 

Oh my....


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

please guys can someone rehost the pics?


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> please guys can someone rehost the pics?



Sent you a link to your profile.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> sandaime raikage has shroud & black lightning
> 
> I told you's sandaime raikage will enter the speeed debate



Good eye. 

Is it me or are all the black guys really strong and fast? Kishi has represented my ethnic group perfectly.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but he doesn't use a black lightning shroud.
> 
> And yep him and mizukage are raping the army.



Yet or its too damn dangerous fuck fighting that guy. Super speed,strength,sealing long range black lightning attacks you need minato's out here. 

How the fuck sandaime raikage die??


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

My Black Lightning Shroud idea didn't turn out to be real , oh boy whatever Sandaime will be badass


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Yet or its too damn dangerous fuck fighting that guy. Super speed,strength,sealing long range black lightning attacks you need minato's out here.
> *
> How the fuck sandaime raikage die??*



He didn't use any sealing jutsu other than the gourd, which anyone can use.

And idk he doesn't look any older than in the Motoi flashback.So probably slaughtered by a Hokage or another Kage.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto doesent even need RM to beat Itachi, SM Naruto has already surpassed him, RM is overkill.


Tsukiomi Genjutsu > naruto until he does somthing that can counter it he will im sure get stronger after this fight mabey even awaken that special abilty that itachi gave him


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> Yet or its too damn dangerous fuck fighting that guy. Super speed,strength,sealing long range black lightning attacks you need minato's out here.
> 
> How the fuck sandaime raikage die??



Prime Hanzou killed him. 

No problem.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Good eye.
> 
> Is it me or are all the black guys really strong and fast? Kishi has represented my ethnic group perfectly.



Darui and Omoi are finesse fighters.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Good eye.
> 
> Is it me or are all the black guys really strong and fast? Kishi has represented my ethnic group perfectly.



I heard in eyeshield 21 the black loving is even worse.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Darui and Omoi are finesse fighters.


Nothing screams finesse like Darui's huge meatcleaver


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

An the Recycling of moves continues.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Darui and Omoi are finesse fighters.



Darui? Nonsense.

He has epic muscles, but I admit, Omoi might be the exception.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> He didn't use any sealing jutsu other than the gourd, which anyone can use.
> 
> And idk he doesn't look any older than in the Motoi flashback.So probably slaughtered by a Hokage or another Kage.



so who transfered the bijuu to the failure jinchuu's??? Its always been village leaders doing the sealing .


----------



## Ns87 (Jul 20, 2011)

Raw Out


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

MrBlonde said:


> Nothing screams finesse like Darui's huge meatcleaver



Well, he wasn't bulky, super fast, and super strong like B, the two Cloud Kage's. 

His style was more comparable to Kakashi's.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Darui? Nonsense.
> 
> He has epic muscles, but I admit, Omoi might be the exception.



darui is black kakashi with black attributes & without weak body


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Ns87 said:


> Raw Out



It's only like half chapter?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> My Black Lightning Shroud idea didn't turn out to be real , oh boy whatever Sandaime will be badass



Don't toss in the towel just yet, he's probably not even fighting at full strength. It would be a crime for him not to wield a shroud of black thunder.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jul 20, 2011)

Ns87 said:


> Raw Out



Not quite few pages are missing.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> so who tranfsered the bijuu to the failure jinchuu's??? Its always been* village leaders *doing the sealing .



Yeah but not kages, chiyo sealed it into Gaara for example.


HOLY FUCK SICK STORM OUTSIDE.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

The countdown for Naruto's Rinnegan is starting.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Yeah but not kages, chiyo sealed it into Gaara for example.
> 
> *
> HOLY FUCK SICK STORM OUTSIDE*.



you angered the cloud village


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> darui is black kakashi with black attributes & without weak body



Kakashi is white Darui. Let it sink in, I'll give you a minute to think about that one.

Come at me.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't toss in the towel just yet, he's probably not even fighting at full strength. It would be a crime for him not to wield a shroud of black thunder.



The best things that I can think of never happen , like Black Lightning Shroud for Sandaime Raikage ; Yondaime Kazakega being a Mirage-Genjutsu User and Nidaime mizukage being a Uzumaki-Fuiinjutsu User


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> you angered the cloud village



And didn't even notice it until I looked away, damn you 7.1 headphones 


Also well played sir, well played.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

I was hoping I'd get a Cloud shinobi that fought like Sasuke minus the sharingan.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

well from the pic it seems to confirm nagato sensing them.since they are on a cliff a few kilometers away from the vast forset ahead.and with nagato remark it seems he sensed them from afar.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> The best things that I can think of never happen , like Black Lightning Shroud for Sandaime Raikage ; Yondaime Kazakega being a Mirage-Genjutsu User and Nidaime mizukage being a Uzumaki-Fuiinjutsu User



The Mirage-Genjutsu prediction was pretty cool though, and at least the Nidaime Mizukage is a genjutsu user - probably an epic one at that.

You did good, you did good.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> well from the pic it seems ot confirm that nagato is indeed sensing them.since they are on a cliff a few kilometers away from the vast forset ahead.and with nagato remark it seems he sensed them from afar.



damn man, looks like B will be captured here. R.I.P B


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Mirage-Genjutsu prediction was pretty cool though, and at least the Nidaime Mizukage is a genjutsu user - probably an epic one at that.
> 
> You did good, you did good.



Yes Nidame Mizukage can still back me up, when he's sealed it'll all turn out to be a Mirage and he will appear out of nowhere aka Izanagi


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> damn man, looks like B will be captured here. R.I.P B



I agree, as much as I love him, it would be a crime for him to escape Akatsuki a third time.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2011)

I kinda wonder... If he used only genjutsu and clams, how the heck did he beat Mu? Did he squash the guy or something?


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

I want moar raw pics! I demand moar raw pics! I need moar raw pics!

Seriously though, I don't see how Kishimoto could have made the first colour page of Itachi and Nagato any more bland. :S


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Either you guys want to see Itachi and/or Nagato get stomped, or you're trying to not get your hopes up...


....but it's clear the handling of Itachi and Nagato has been VERY different. They have been portrayed as the two greatest zombies because they've been held back, and said to be used for later...

...not to mention it's been reiterated at the beginning of this chapter.

They'll lose, but I think Bee is probably going to get badly damaged. He doesn't have Naruto's plot shield.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> damn man, looks like B will be captured here. R.I.P B



Not gonna happen


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I want moar raw pics! I demand moar raw pics! I need moar raw pics!
> 
> Seriously though, I don't see how Kishimoto could have made the first colour page of Itachi and Nagato any more bland. :S



At the least, it's nice to see him reiterate the right-eye/left-eye thing with Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Not gonna happen



This seriously


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Not gonna happen



Listen to Bee!

To those who think Bee is going to die or get captured, just wanting the Juubi revived.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Listen to Bee!
> 
> To those who think Bee is going to die or get captured, just wanting the Juubi revived.



Why is that a problem? 

We just want the villains to appear to be even more threatening. After this war ends, hopefully they'll at least walk away with the Hachibi.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Not gonna happen



Fogive me Bee for doubting you  Don't lariato me


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee and Naruto lose to Edos. Absurd the Edos have lost every fight in the most embarrassing fashion.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kakashi is white Darui. Let it sink in, I'll give you a minute to think about that one.
> 
> Come at me.



kakashi's quite black though keeps it cool headband to the side styling,flashy moves, likes to stunt


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> kakashi's quite black though keeps it cool headband to the side styling,flashy moves, likes to stunt



It was a lazy joke. 

Kakashi is styling something fierce though; can't hate on a playa's game.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

It's since Bee's fisrt appearance that we're keeping say he's about to die


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

I want my chapter now


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> *awesome nagato is a sensor!!!!!!!pek!!!!*


what is that sound? it sounds like... *fapfapfapfap*? 

may i join? 

as much as it would make me jizz to know that nagato is officially a sensor (lol it's not like he needs anymore feats anyway), i don't know if i can take that dialogue as confirmation that nagato is a sensor type as well, but i won't deny it either. a lot of people are able to sense to some extent, some are better than others at it (especially when it comes to the kyuubi's chakra). i'll just take that dialogue with a grain of salt. it's quite convincing though, and i'm excited.
oh well for now, i'll enjoy it while it lasts: nagato is a sensor!!!!! *pek*


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> what is that sound? it sounds like... *fapfapfapfap*?
> 
> may i join?


you mean *schlik* since vered is a femalee and all apparently


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 20, 2011)

so bee instantly recognized itachi.  even more proof he had dealings with kumo in the past.


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jul 20, 2011)

of all things A CLAM summoning!!

For some reason that made Mizukage even funnier.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> At the least, it's nice to see him reiterate the right-eye/left-eye thing with Itachi and Nagato.



In relation to Madara you mean?

I do hope we'll get to see the Genjutsu Itachi referred to before. It'd also be nice to see him control some people. It has been foreshadowed. Here's hoping Kishi did not forget.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> you mean *schlik* since vered is a femalee and all apparently


oh?

even better...


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Dark Red Z said:


> of all things A CLAM summoning!!
> 
> For some reason that made Mizukage even funnier.



You can't tell me it doesn't fit him though.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> Or at least the edos distract Bee and naruto till Madara gets there.



And why would Kabuto help Tobi/Not only does he want Naruto for himself but he doesn't wanna get Moon eye'd


----------



## ANBUONE (Jul 20, 2011)

nyou know instead od wasting time with flashbacks  we already know about .. would those panels be better serived setting up the next battle


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

Winny said:


> I kinda wonder... If he used only genjutsu and clams, how the heck did he beat Mu? Did he squash the guy or something?



You are too hasty to look down on genjutsu. Muu's jinton doesn't make him invincible. It's very hard to deal with but not a win by default. For all we know the jinton can't break through the clam shell and he has no known immunity to genjutsu.



Klue said:


> Why is that a problem?
> 
> We just want the villains to appear to be even more threatening. After this war ends, hopefully they'll at least walk away with the Hachibi.



Apparently they don't need the Hachibi Tobi seems to be willing to make do with just one of its tentacles and the pieces of chakra he got from the KinGinBros.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> nyou know instead od wasting time with flashbacks  we already know about .. would those panels be better serived setting up the next battle



It's part of the character's development, that wouldn't quite make sense to all of the readers without the flashbacks.


----------



## Jin-E (Jul 20, 2011)

Damn, the cover gave me a OP vibe.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmmm....

Kabuto will capture B...

...and will tell Madara he'll trade Bee for Sasuke.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Bee and Naruto lose to Edos. Absurd the Edos have lost every fight in the most embarrassing fashion.


 Yep and  we seen what Bee does to Mangekyō users


----------



## Velocity (Jul 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You are too hasty to look down on genjutsu. Muu's jinton doesn't make him invincible. It's very hard to deal with but not a win by default. For all we know the jinton can't break through the clam shell and he has no known immunity to genjutsu.



Non-Sharingan Genjutsu has always been meh, with the exception of Frog Song. Kurenai was apparently awesome at it, but she's fodder. Sakura was meant to be good at it, but she just punches things. No other Kage has ever even bothered to use genjutsu, so I think Mr. Moustache really needs to show some truly epic genjutsu.

I mean, I can see _how_ he would've beaten Muu with Genjutsu... But as it currently stands, I get the feeling Kishimoto will simply put it down to Muu having used his Dust Release on the wrong target thanks to genjutsu and that he killed both himself and the Second Mizukage.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Know PAIN!



I already know Pain and I beat him with the face on my ava 

But without joking , why do we have just half chapter ?


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> well from the pic it seems to confirm nagato sensing them.since they are on a cliff a few kilometers away from the vast forset ahead.and with nagato remark it seems he sensed them from afar.



Vered, your a good guy, but honestly so what???  Even Zabuza was able to sense to some degree when Naruto used the nine tails against Haku.  Both Kakashi and Zabuza felt evil charka but could not see Naruto because of the hidden mist jutsu.  Guess what, Naruto is using the nine tails charka again...(though in a calm control method this time, its still powerful)

I'm excited about the fight though, Nagato and Itachi vs Bee and Naruto.  Should be a good chapter or 2.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, who wants to bet:

I bet Itachi will injure B severely. Don't think he'll capture him, but Itachi isn't just going to lose and Bee walk away without being badly injured.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2011)

Awww, look. Gaara was loved...

WELL THAT IS SOMETHING NEW FOR THIS MANGA.
Seriously, can't they stop rehashing the same old bullshit? The original story of him being hated by his mother to begin with was heaps more interesting and fitting for a society of mercenaries and assassins.

And there's no doubt Itachi and Nagato will be absolutely no match for one of Naruto's shadow clones.


----------



## Pesky Bug (Jul 20, 2011)

Sweet, so Naruto has a built-in TV in his forehead protector?


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

> 548 : Naruto VS Itachi !


cheap lying title is cheap


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> cheap lying title is cheap



Its more like foreshadowing Naruto fighting Itachi, because he will need to get info from Itachi about the truth of the Uchiha clan. I would like to see Naruto fight Itachi when using the Sasunoo.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2011)

Winny said:


> Non-Sharingan Genjutsu has always been meh, with the exception of Frog Song. Kurenai was apparently awesome at it, but she's fodder. Sakura was meant to be good at it, but she just punches things. No other Kage has ever even bothered to use genjutsu, so I think Mr. Moustache really needs to show some truly epic genjutsu.
> 
> I mean, I can see _how_ he would've beaten Muu with Genjutsu... But as it currently stands, I get the feeling Kishimoto will simply put it down to Muu having used his Dust Release on the wrong target thanks to genjutsu and that he killed both himself and the Second Mizukage.



Shodai's Darkness Genjutsu was top level. The Genjutsu Tayuya used was also pretty nasty.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, who wants to bet:
> 
> I bet Itachi will injure B severely. Don't think he'll capture him, but Itachi isn't just going to lose and Bee walk away without being badly injured.



I bet B and Naruto might get exhausted, but they'll get past the two Edos nearly unscathed.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Madara already told Naruto the truth about Itachi and the Uchiha Clan , we're just missing some small details like how Madara met Itachi and the sort .


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> Awww, look. Gaara was loved...
> 
> WELL THAT IS SOMETHING NEW FOR THIS MANGA.
> Seriously, can't they stop rehashing the same old bullshit? The original story of him being hated by his mother to begin with was heaps more interesting and fitting for a society of mercenaries and assassins.
> ...



I could use a really funny "Deal With It" pic right now.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Poo Bear said:


> I bet Bee will beat Itachi and when Itachi gets defeated, Sasuke sees this and then goes berserk and takes on Bee and rapes the ever loving gangsta out of him.
> 
> Madara would focus on Naruto of course.



So you guys really think Itachi is that inferior to B? 


One of the "Two great war potentials" is not losing without doing any damage.


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Madara already told Naruto the truth about Itachi and the Uchiha Clan , we're just missing some small details like how Madara met Itachi and the sort .



That can't be the whole truth what Madara said.

Madara lied about the Kyubi attack was mere natural disaster.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Its more like foreshadowing Naruto fighting Itachi, because he will need to get info from Itachi about the truth of the Uchiha clan. I would like to see Naruto fight Itachi when using the Sasunoo.



Chapter title says naruto vs itachi. Addy sees naruto vs itachi


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

This thread is full of so much sig material either way. I can't wait to see what comes of this battle.

Good Lord.


----------



## Alien (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I could use a really funny "Deal With It" pic right now.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> So you guys really think Itachi is that inferior to B?
> 
> 
> One of the "Two great war potentials" is not losing without doing any damage.




It' not a question of being inferior or not , Itachi uses Genjutsus , Bee is perfect Jin and can break Genjutsu with no sweat ; Itachi's strongest attacks beside Genjutsus are Amateratsu and Susano'O that are made of chakra , Bee has Samehada that can suck chakra .

It's a very simple logic , but Kishi can do whatever he wants with the battle


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I could use a really funny "Deal With It" pic right now.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Anybody thinking Bee is superior to Itachi needs to stop being delusional.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

畜生道 said:


>



That's freakin' amazing.

*saves*


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Madara already told Naruto the truth about Itachi and the Uchiha Clan , we're just missing some small details like how Madara met Itachi and the sort .



Yes knowing how itachi met madara is really important


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Well...

...all I can say is, a lot of you are going to be in for a great shock if you think Bee is going to get away unscathed. Naruto? Sure. 

Bee?

He's been entirely too lucky in the past.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> Yes knowing how itachi met madara is really important



And since when were you under the impression that * small details * are important ? 




Poo Bear said:


> So Itachi is the underdog and Bee is the bully. Okay, so you confirmed Itachi will win because you know how Kishi feels about Underdogs.



I don't think nothing of the sort . Just using something called * logic * without seeing the fight , Bee has the perfect tools to counter Itachi that's it .

Kishi can make Itachi own Bee , seeing as Itachi can regenerate . I don't really care about it really , I just wanna see a epic battle and Naruto being Boss


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well...
> 
> ...all I can say is, a lot of you are going to be in for a great shock if you think Bee is going to get away unscathed. Naruto? Sure.
> 
> ...



I pretty much feel the same way. For what reason does Kishi have to keep him around at this point? How many times will we see him fight Akatsuki?


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> Well...
> 
> ...all I can say is, a lot of you are going to be in for a great shock if you think Bee is going to get away unscathed. Naruto? Sure.
> 
> ...


Itachi and Nagato are the worst matchup these guys could ever get.

Bee has nothing on Itachi. Has Bee a counter to Totsuka? Would be Bee able to avoid Amaterasu? Bee needed 2-3 seconds to recover from Sasuke's MS genjutsu (enough for a ninja to kill somebody), could Hachibi  dispel  Tsukyomi?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi will have to be controlled fully by Kabuto here for them to fight at their max potential


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Itachi and Nagato are the worst matchup these guys could ever get.
> 
> Bee has nothing on Itachi. Has Bee a counter to Totsuka? Would be Bee able to avoid Amaterasu? Bee needed 2-3 seconds to recover from Sasuke's MS genjutsu (enough for a ninja to kill somebody), could Hachibi  dispel  Tsukyomi?



But Bees walking with Naruto so I bet hell bee just fine.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

enter Itachi crow job


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Itachi and Nagato are the worst matchup these guys could ever get.
> 
> Bee has nothing on Itachi. Has Bee a counter to Totsuka? Would be Bee able to avoid Amaterasu? Bee needed 2-3 seconds to recover from Sasuke's MS genjutsu (enough for a ninja to kill somebody), could Hachibi  dispel  Tsukyomi?



No actualy dojutsu are quite overrated and yes Bee can break Tsukiyomi since he said thet no genjutsu would work on a host that can control their beast this includes Tsukiyomi and the genjutsu of the sword of Totsuka.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Itachi and Nagato are the worst matchup these guys could ever get.
> 
> Bee has nothing on Itachi. Has Bee a counter to Totsuka? Would be Bee able to avoid Amaterasu? Bee needed 2-3 seconds to recover from Sasuke's MS genjutsu (enough for a ninja to kill somebody), could Hachibi  dispel  Tsukyomi?



He has a partner in the Hachibi that could potential dispel Tsukyomi. Itachi would likely need to use illusions that Bee/Hachibi wouldn't be readily aware of - assuming that's even possible. Bee also wields Samahada which can absorb chakra, even elemental chakra as seen during the battle between Kisame and Bee.

On paper, it's not really a bad thing to give the nod to Bee.

Of course it all comes down to how one utilizes their powers and there is also Itachi's overwhelming hype to consider, so it wouldn't be fair to simply count him out either.

At this point, it's probably best to kick back, shut up, and see what happens.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Itachi and Nagato are the worst matchup these guys could ever get.
> 
> Bee has nothing on Itachi. Has Bee a counter to Totsuka? Would be Bee able to avoid Amaterasu? Bee needed 2-3 seconds to recover from Sasuke's MS genjutsu (enough for a ninja to kill somebody), could Hachibi  dispel  Tsukyomi?



Samehada eats , Samehada eats more and Hachibi breaks in that order .

Do you really think Samehada can eat 6 Tails from Hachibi Cloak but it won't eat Amateratsu or Susano'O ? The only reasons for that would be Bee not mastering Samehada . But if he shows the same control as Kisame , Itachi should have nothing on Bee .


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

Divinstrosity said:


> So you guys really think Itachi is that inferior to B?
> 
> 
> One of the "Two great war potentials" is not losing without doing any damage.



I really doubt either Itachi or Nagato will cause much damage for the simple reason that their moves are too deadly. Itachi's Amaterasu would cost B or Naruto a limb should it hit them and that ain't going to happen and Susanoo would kill them should it hit and those are the only weapons he has which might work against those two and Nagato has his soul ripping techniques and those will obviously fail. If they had high level moves Naruto or B could recover from things might be different, but they don't as far as we know.



Mofo said:


> Anybody thinking Bee is superior to Itachi needs to stop being delusional.



B might not be superior to a healthy living Itachi, but such a hypothetical being never existed. When we first saw him he was already ill and now he's dead and so far all Edos were clearly inferior to how they were when they were alive.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

Samehada asborbs all chakra. Amaretsu is rendered useless. Yes Hachibi can break. 

Besides its not like Kishi cannot add new moves whenever he wants.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi will end the fight with his foot on Bee's face, and he'll say, 'B, I'm sorry. I didn't want to do this, but someone is using my abilities against my will."


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That can't be the whole truth what Madara said.
> 
> Madara lied about the Kyubi attack was mere natural disaster.


Not just that tho, he lied about how he was still alive all this time. According to him he is still alive because of his powerful chakra but we found out a couple of chapters ago he alive because he using Hashirama DNA to extend his life. Me thinks his whole story to Sasuke was bullshit.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

It kinda looks like that Itachi lost his invincibility aura.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I really doubt either Itachi or Nagato will cause much damage for the simple reason that their moves are too deadly. Itachi's Amaterasu would cost B or Naruto a limb should it hit them and that ain't going to happen and Susanoo would kill them should it hit and those are the only weapons he has which might work against those two and Nagato has his soul ripping techniques and those will obviously fail. If they had high level moves Naruto or B could recover from things might be different, but they don't as far as we know.
> 
> 
> 
> B might not be superior to a healthy living Itachi, but such a hypothetical being never existed. When we first saw him he was already ill and now he's dead and so far all Edos were clearly inferior to how they were when they were alive.



We dont know that,perhaps both Naruto and Bee have ways how to tank Amaterasu and Susanoo . If Kishi goes with the route that Amaterasu is made out of Yin chakra then Naruto can counter it with Yang chakra or hell even nature energy. Lets wait and see how things play out .


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Not just that tho, he lied about he was still alive all this time. According to him he is still alive because of his powerful chakra but we found out a couple of chapters ago he alive because he using Hashirama DNA to extend his life. *Me thinks his whole story to Sasuke was bullshit.*



Although Danzou practically confirmed it.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Itachi and Nagato are the worst matchup these guys could ever get.
> 
> Bee has nothing on Itachi. Has Bee a counter to Totsuka? Would be Bee able to avoid Amaterasu? Bee needed 2-3 seconds to recover from Sasuke's MS genjutsu (enough for a ninja to kill somebody), could Hachibi  dispel  Tsukyomi?



Bee has black shield


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone thinking that B superior to Itachi doesn't know shit about the manga...

And for people who say that B said that no genjutsu would work on hum, Itachi Also said that only an uchiha CAN beat him


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> Bee has black shield



If only this was a horror manga


----------



## kayanathera (Jul 20, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> *I wouldn't be surprised if Itachi trolls B by knowing some kind of weakness of Samehada.*
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say B and Naruto can't be captured; Naruto is obviously not going to die, but there's no reason he can't be captured. B doesn't even have THAT going for him, though.


something like a direct amaterasu?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Bearzerger, 


I get it. 

We disagree.

Let's allow Kishimoto to settle this. Any back and forth between the to of us amounts to nothing more than you and I don't agree.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> He has a partner in the Hachibi that could potential dispel Tsukyomi. Bee also wields Samahada which can absorb chakra, even elemental chakra as seen during the battle between Kisame and Bee.
> 
> On paper, it's not really a bad thing to give the nod to Bee.



His partner needed few seconds to dispel Sasuke's MS illusion, Itachi's Tsukyomi can alter space-time perception (anyway who ever said Bijuus can't be put in illusions as well).
Samaheda won't be a big factor in this fight, neither Itachi or Nagato fight using chakra based attacks (unless you mean Samaheda can absorb Amaterasu and Shinra Tensei or spiritual techniques).

On paper Kishimoto removed Nagato and Itachi's only limitations, their bad health. Assuming ET doesn't have any other limitation these guys should be able to spam their attacks as long as their chackra allows them.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Huh? Bee has counters for Itachi.

Genjutsu? Pefect Jinchurikis laught at genjutsu.
Amaterasu you say? It's just chakra. Samehada eats that shit.
Susano? Bee has plenty of powerful offensive attacks: Hachibi powered Lariat and Bijudama for one. And Susano is still chakra. I bet Samehada can eat it just it ate Bee's Hachibi chakra.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> Bee has black shield



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPp3nl6JmiQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Huh? Bee has counters for Itachi.
> 
> Genjutsu? Pefect Jinchurikis laught at genjutsu.
> Amaterasu you say? It's just chakra. Samehada eats that shit.
> Susano? Bee has plenty of powerful offensive attacks: Hachibi powered Lariat and Bijudama for one. And Susano is still chakra. I bet Samehada can eat it just it ate Bee's Hachibi chakra.



When you put it that way, this should be a pretty easy fight for B.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Anyone thinking that B superior to Itachi doesn't know shit about the manga...
> 
> And for people who say that B said that no genjutsu would work on hum, Itachi Also said that only an uchiha CAN beat him



Let me just say one thing , then Itachi will kill Naruto and Bee right ? Only a Uchiha can defeat him , neither of them are Uchihas so they'll lose and Itachi will own the whole war because the only Uchihas remaining are on the bad side .

Bee didn't simply said he showed us by breaking a MS Genjutsu ; Hachibi's BijuuDama > Yata Mirror ; Bee > Genjutsus ; Samehada > Amateratsu, Susano'O


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Huh? Bee has counters for Itachi.
> 
> Genjutsu? Pefect Jinchurikis laught at genjutsu. *You have no idea of how bee would react to Tsukyomi*
> Amaterasu you say? It's just chakra. Samehada eats that shit. *Assumptions, you could argue Samaheda could be burnt by the flames*
> Susano? Bee has plenty of powerful offensive attacks: Hachibi powered Lariat and Bijudama for one. And Susano is still chakra. I bet Samehada can eat it just it ate Bee's Hachibi chakra.*Again assumptions, who tells that Bee won't end up like Orochimaru as soon as he enters Bijuu mode? A dying Itachi was able to deflect Kirin, why couldn't he be able to tank a Lariat?*


Read the quote


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

epic summon is epic


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Let me just say one thing , then Itachi will kill Naruto and Bee right ? Only a Uchiha can defeat him , neither of them are Uchihas so they'll lose and Itachi will own the whole war because the only Uchihas remaining are on the bad side .
> 
> Bee didn't simply said he showed us by breaking a MS Genjutsu ; Hachibi's BijuuDama > Yata Mirror ; Bee > Genjutsus ; Samehada > Amateratsu, Susano'O



You have no idea if Bee's bijuudama can break Susanoo or if he can take a tsuki.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

lol @ samehada > susanoo


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> You have no idea if Bee's bijuudama can break Susanoo or if he can take a tsuki.



Bee's Bijuu dama can erase whole mountains while the Yata mirror's best tanking feat is to tank a hill busting attack on the level of FRS . 
Bijuu dama would completly pulverize Itachi if it connects.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> lol @ samehada > susanoo



Susanoo is just chakra, why wouldn't Samehada absorb it?

@Camorra yeah sure show me where bee's Bijudama is said to be able to break susanoo, nowhere, until i see it it breaking Susanoo the burden of proof lies with you.


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Let me just say one thing , then Itachi will kill Naruto and Bee right ? Only a Uchiha can defeat him , neither of them are Uchihas so they'll lose and Itachi will own the whole war because the only Uchihas remaining are on the bad side .
> 
> Bee didn't simply said he showed us by breaking a MS Genjutsu ; Hachibi's BijuuDama > Yata Mirror ; Bee > Genjutsus ; Samehada > Amateratsu, Susano'O



MS genjutsu that is not on Tsukiyomi's level.
BijuuDama>yata Mirror??  a water wall blocked it, and Yata's Mirror can stop any attack CANON.

I won't even bother with the other points, since you seem to have a lot of flaws in your knowledge about the manga...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

I never disliked B, but the underestimation of Itachi in this thread is causing me to want to see Itachi wreck B's shit.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Bee's Bijuu dama can erase whole mountains while the Yata mirror's best tanking feat is to tank a hill busting attack on the level of FRS .
> Bijuu dama would completly pulverize Itachi if it connects.



And Itachi would stay there waiting for Bee to charge his attack instead of sealing him with Totsuka? Exactly why?


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> You have no idea if Bee's bijuudama can break Susanoo or if he can take a tsuki.



On the first I can't say for sure but Samehada sucks Susano'O dry so without Susano'O Bijuudama is overkill .

Hachibi's can break Bee out of a Genjutsu and if Sasuke broke it I'm not seeing how Bee won't do it . 

People say that Tsuky in one Second turns to 72 hours so even if Bee breaks he'll be affected but the same could be said for Sasuke and he broke withou any sort of bad effect . On the contrary after breaking Itachi was shown tired if I'm not mistaken .




Godtachi said:


> MS genjutsu that is not on Tsukiyomi's level.
> BijuuDama>yata Mirror??  a water wall blocked it, and Yata's Mirror can stop any attack CANON.
> 
> I won't even bother with the other points, since you seem to have a lot of flaws in your knowledge about the manga...



It's a MS Genjutsu the same way . Tell me why Tsuky would work then with all your manga wisdom 

A Water wall blocked it ? Or a Water Wall was pierced but still managed to change the course of the attack while suffering serious injuries  ? 

And I have flaws in my knowledge ? Please try better next time


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 20, 2011)

Lol at people saying Itachi was a sensor....

Itachifans, be prepared to get trolled

also, nagatopek


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> MS genjutsu that is not on Tsukiyomi's level.
> BijuuDama>yata Mirror??  a water wall blocked it, and Yata's Mirror can stop any attack CANON.
> 
> I won't even bother with the other points, since you seem to have a lot of flaws in your knowledge about the manga...



Suigetsu let the Bijuu dama passed through him, nothing can stop the Bijuu's ultimate attack. Trying to tank it would be pointless, besides Susanoo can be broken even with normal physical atacks if one goes around the shield.
Hell base Kiler Bee can break Susanoo if he strikes at the weak spot.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Angelo said:


> Lol at people saying Itachi was a sensor....
> 
> Itachifans, be prepared to get trolled
> 
> also, nagatopek



Itachi is a senor. Kishimoto simply forgot.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> And Itachi would stay there waiting for Bee to charge his attack instead of sealing him with Totsuka? Exactly why?



Because he has to capture him, not kill or seal him away. Unless you can prove Itachi capable of unsealing those pierced by Totsuka.

Beyond that, he'd probably just dodge.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Susanoo is just chakra, why wouldn't Samehada absorb it?



This. Same for Amaterasu. 

Samehada doesn't _eat_ the chakra, it absorbs it. It's capable of absorbing the poisonous and burning Kyubi chakra but can't absorb Amaterasu, which is just chakra like any other jutsu? Susano the same thing.

And for Tsukuyomi what makes you guys think it works on perfect Jinchuriki? It's genjutsu and it's clearly stated that genjutsu doesn't work on perfect Jinchurikis.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> On the first I can't say for sure but Samehada sucks Susano'O dry so without Susano'O Bijuudama is overkill .
> 
> Hachibi's can break Bee out of a Genjutsu and if Sasuke broke it I'm not seeing how Bee won't do it .
> 
> People say that Tsuky in one Second turns to 72 hours so even if Bee breaks he'll be affected but the same could be said for Sasuke and he broke withou any sort of bad effect . On the contrary after breaking Itachi was shown tired if I'm not mistaken .



because Itachi wanted Sasuke to win, and you where arguing bijuudama would break Susanoo don't shift your argument.

bee is not an uchiha by stated manga facts he can't break tsuki.


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh jesus, all the bashing and hating among fandoms has started already. 

Why can't people just wait till they actually fight. Is that too much to ask?

Oh wait, it's the telegrams, that's not possible.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Apparently Im not gonna be satisfied with the next chapters.

Naruto and Bee vs Itachi and Nagato?F*** it I was expecting Naruto and Bee to join Gaara and Onoki vs the Edo Kages.Also was expecting Kabuto to use Itachi and Nagato to fight EMS Sasuke.

And yet again another chapter without Black Zetsu vs Mei.Ive been waiting for that for,says,a month.

Hopes Kishi wont make it off-panel.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

Its not a fact. Or have we forgotten how many absolute defenses have been broken.


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh, crap...

Klue is right.

This is not meant to be an all out battle. They've been sent to capture them. 

At this point, I don't even want that excuse for Itachi. Either Itachi is what I believe him to be, or he's not. I can't take another, 'Well, that wasn't his TRUE power' moment or anything that's not 'He gave it all he had, but it wasn't good enough'.

Enough is enough, already.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Because he has to capture him, not kill or seal him away. Unless you can prove Itachi capable of unsealing those pierced by Totsuka.
> 
> Beyond that, he'd probably just dodge.


Uh? Have you got access to Kishimoto's personal memos? Last time I checked, Kabuto controlled Itachi and Nagato, and nobody knew of his plans.

Also, what's the point of arguing about Susanoo's supposed weaknesses  when even if Bee managed to blast a bijuu dama, Itachi could simply reform due to ET.


----------



## Unknown (Jul 20, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Apparently Im not gonna be satisfied with the next chapters.
> 
> Naruto and Bee vs Itachi and Nagato?F*** it I was expecting Naruto and Bee to join Gaara and Onoki vs the Edo Kages.Also was expecting Kabuto to use Itachi and Nagato to fight EMS Sasuke.
> 
> ...



He hasn't make the Edo kage vs current Kage battle off panel. So Kishi won't make Kakashi vs 7 Shinobi Katana or Mei vs Zetsu off panel either.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Uh? Have you got access to Kishimoto's personal memos? Last time I checked, Kabuto controlled Itachi and Nagato, and nobody knew of his plans.
> 
> Also, what's the point of arguing about Susanoo's supposed weaknesses  when even if Bee managed to blast a bijuu dama, Itachi could simply reform due to ET.



Madara reformed his battle strategy to account for Kabuto's strength. Secondly, *as of right now*, and according to the text within this chapter's color page, they're called: "Madara's two powerhouses in the war."

If anything, that implies he knows what Kabuto is doing, possibly.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> because Itachi wanted Sasuke to win, and you where arguing bijuudama would break Susanoo don't shift your argument.
> 
> bee is not an uchiha by stated manga facts he can't break tsuki.



Lol Itachi Tsukuyomi was broken in pieces end of story 

BijuuDama * can * break Yata Mirror , I simply can't prove you yet because we didn't see the clash . BijuuDama is using negative and positive chakra like bee explained , so what Element Will Yata transform to stop it ? Thin Air ?


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Susanoo is just chakra, why wouldn't Samehada absorb it?



because it's materialised chakra,it cant absorb materialised chakra 
*I guess that's why Yamato stated that Naruto's true power doesn't come from The Kyuubi but from the strength of his own chakra.And that Naru's own chakra is the reason he's able to withstand The Kyuubi's*
beside susanoo has two spiritual items.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Madara reformed his battle strategy to account for Kabuto's strength. Secondly, as of right now, and according to the text within this chapter's color page, they're called: Madara's two powerhouses in the war.
> 
> If anything, that implies he knows what Kabuto is doing, possibly.



And that disproves my point? How? Also, by now you should have known the side text is written by the editors.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Lol Itachi Tsukuyomi was broken in pieces end of story
> 
> BijuuDama * can * break Yata Mirror , I simply can't prove you yet because we didn't see the clash . BijuuDama is using *negative and positive chakra* like bee explained , so what Element Will Yata transform to stop it ? Thin Air ?



Positive and Negative Chakra?


----------



## ~Link~ (Jul 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> Oh jesus, all the bashing and hating among fandoms has started already.
> 
> Why can't people just wait till they actually fight. Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Oh wait, it's the telegrams, that's not possible.



This. 

Also, Zombie Itachi and Zombie Nagato have to be defeated. Do you really expect them to win??


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> because Itachi wanted Sasuke to win, and you where arguing bijuudama would break Susanoo don't shift your argument.
> 
> bee is not an* uchiha *by stated manga facts he can't break tsuki.


 Yeah he's something better, a perfect jinchūriki who can break out of Genjutsu as stated by the manga


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> And that disproves my point? How? Also, by now you should have known the side text is written by the editors.



Your point?

Where did you prove that Kabuto is out to kill/not capture them?


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Unknown said:


> He hasn't make the Edo kage vs current Kage battle off panel. So Kishi won't make Kakashi vs 7 Shinobi Katana or Mei vs Zetsu off panel either.



Damnn now that you remind me about Kakashi vs 7 swordmen...

Lol just hope that youre right.Its just that Im afraid we will only see the end results and not the fights.

1 question:I remember an interview in which Kishi said that Shikamaru would partner with Naruto this year right?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> because it's materialised chakra,it cant absorb materialised chakra
> *I guess that's why Yamato stated that Naruto's true power doesn't come from The Kyuubi but from the strength of his own chakra.And that Naru's own chakra is the reason he's able to withstand The Kyuubi's*
> beside susanoo has two spiritual items.



Chakra is still chakra ,it doesent matter if its materialized or not. Also spiritual energy is part of the chakra so it can be absorbed to.


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

OMG the picture of Naruto watching those two beetles wrestle is one of the cutest pics I've seen Kishimoto draw.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Positive and Negative Chakra?



Yes my dear , read it : *I guess that's why Yamato stated that Naruto's true power doesn't come from The Kyuubi but from the strength of his own chakra.And that Naru's own chakra is the reason he's able to withstand The Kyuubi's*


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

Don't be naive people. Tsukiyomi is on a whole other level from Sasuke's Genjutsu techniques. Its not that simple to break regardless if there are 2 people (one to break the spell) or not. Were also taking about the king of Genjutsu himself casting it. Who is to say Itachi doesnt genjutsu both of them. Very possible.

And to those that claim Biju blast takes down the mirror that repells every attack (stated in the manga****)........................................... where do you come up with this stuff


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Your point?
> 
> Where did you prove that Kabuto is out to kill them?



No, you're the one who needs to prove Madara is aware of every step Kabuto makes. I'm simply stating that as of now we have no idea of Kabuto's intentions, heck he might have sent them just to talk. 

Mine is a statement, yours is an assumption.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Yes my dear , read it : *I guess that's why Yamato stated that Naruto's true power doesn't come from The Kyuubi but from the strength of his own chakra.And that Naru's own chakra is the reason he's able to withstand The Kyuubi's*



I was making a "troll dad" type joke, by switching the order in which "negative" and "positive" were written, to say he would counter 'negative-positive' with 'positive-negative'. 

I failed, I know.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jul 20, 2011)

Holy Shit . . . . I haven't Seen Naruto Sqint His Eyes Like That since Part 1


----------



## Sorin (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh look Itachi isn't a sensor.Poor itachi fans. 



Anyway...interesting chapter it seems. 

We get Gaara/Onoki and co fighting the edo kages.Mizukage adding even more to his awesomeness.Useless color pages as per usual.Nagato and Itachi shiting on a cliff with a desert in front of them.Kishi's lazy ass never dissapoints.

Bee/Naruto vs Nagato/Itachi is going to be awesome.At least i hope so.Doubt the jins are going to get captured though.They're going to be weakened so when Madara faces them he captures one of them or even both.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I was making a "troll dad" type joke, by switching the order in which "negative" and "positive" were written, to say he would counter 'negative-positive' with 'positive-negative'.
> 
> I failed.



I got that , it's just a way to show everyone that comes saying this is BS that it's true 

I used your post to show them


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Don't be naive people. Tsukiyomi is on a whole other level from Sasuke's Genjutsu techniques. Its not that simple to break regardless if there are 2 people (one to break the spell) or not. Were also taking about the king of Genjutsu himself casting it. Who is to say Itachi doesnt genjutsu both of them. Very possible.
> 
> And to those that claim Biju blast takes down the mirror that repells every attack (stated in the manga****)........................................... where do you come up with this stuff



No,this is a misconception ,the original trans says that the mirror blocks all types of attacks not all attacks regardless how strong they are.
But people often twist Kishi's words.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> No, you're the one who needs to prove Madara is aware of every step Kabuto makes. I'm simply stating that as of now we have no idea of Kabuto's intentions, heck he might have sent them just to talk.
> 
> Mine is a statement, yours is an assumption.



Last we heard of Kabuto in regard to the Jinchuuriki, he said he would capture them. His deal with Madara, for Zetsu/Yamato cells could still be in place. Not to call it absolute evidence, but it's really all we have.

It's as simple as that.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Last we heard of Kabuto in regard to the Jinchuuriki, he said he would capture them. Not to call it absolute evidence, but it's really all we have.
> 
> It's as simple as that.



He also told Madara about his weaknesses, led Anko to his hideout, summoned someone who might stop Tobi, gained knowledge of Madara's secrets. Ahem, I think you can use your imagination.


----------



## auem (Jul 20, 2011)

i think itachi-naruto fight will be more talk and less fight...we might know about itachi's version of whole uchiha incident and surrounding scenario..though nagato vs. naruto looks more likely..


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Don't be naive people. Tsukiyomi is on a whole other level from Sasuke's Genjutsu techniques. Its not that simple to break regardless if there are 2 people (one to break the spell) or not. Were also taking about the king of Genjutsu himself casting it. Who is to say Itachi doesnt genjutsu both of them. Very possible.
> 
> And to those that claim Biju blast takes down the mirror that repells every attack (stated in the manga****)........................................... where do you come up with this stuff



Well its not two separate people. Its two beings in one body. 

Nope it counters using the stronger element so if hit with doton it counters with raiton. Biju Dama has no elemental affiliation therefore Yata Mirror fails. Besides how many "unbreakable defenses" have already been broken.


----------



## navy (Jul 20, 2011)

I hope killer bee trolls the fuck out of Itachi.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

auem said:


> i think itachi-naruto fight will be more talk and less fight...we might know about itachi's version of whole uchiha incident and surrounding scenario..though nagato vs. naruto looks more likely..



That would be boring.We dont need to see a fight twice.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> He also told Madara about his weaknesses, led Anko to his hideout, summoned someone who might stop Tobi, gained knowledge of Madara's secrets. Ahem, I think you can use your imagination.



None of which proves that he isn't out to capture the Jinchuuriki at this point. 

Did you not imply Kabuto would allow Itachi to kill Bee? It seems as if you're leaning toward the assumption that Kabuto doesn't plan to capture them, but hinder Madara's plans by killing them.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Chakra is still chakra ,it doesent matter if its materialized or not. Also spiritual energy is part of the chakra so it can be absorbed to.



it does matter actually,you can see samehada couldnt absorb eight tails skeleton and obviously it couldnt absorb spiritual energy ,or it can easily kill somenone with just absorbing spiritual energy.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> it does matter actually,you can see samehada couldnt absorb eight tails skeleton and obviously it couldnt absorb spiritual energy ,or it can easily kill somenone with just absorbing spiritual energy.



ACtually it did.Thats why the skeleton disappeared.

However is Susanoo or Amaterasu made of chakra?Cant remember where its stated so.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> None of which proves that he isn't out to capture the Jinchuuriki at this point.
> 
> Did you not imply Kabuto would allow Itachi to kill Bee? It seems as if you're leaning toward the assumption that Kabuto doesn't plan to capture them, but hinder Madara's plans by killing them.


It provides enough evidence to call Kabuto a liar.


And no, I'm not implying anything. At this point we can't really say anything about Kabuto's intentions.  We can't say he's going to let the zombies go all out but we can't say the opposite neither.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> it does matter actually,you can see samehada couldnt absorb eight tails skeleton and obviously it couldnt absorb spiritual energy ,or it can easily kill somenone with just absorbing spiritual energy.



If have never seen or heard of a shinobi using just their spiritual or physical energy for an attack of any kind. When the Databook described Susanoo's weapons as spiritual, why are we not to think that it was referring to spiritually charged chakra, like Tayuga's Summon's attack?


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 20, 2011)

@SageRafa: dus you read Sasuke vs Danzou fight?
As for Susano'o, i'll follow canon instead of your flawed opinion


/end of discussion


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Mofo said:


> It provides enough evidence to call Kabuto a liar.
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not implying anything. At this point we can't really say anything about Kabuto's intentions.  We can't say he's going to let the zombies go all out but we can't say the opposite neither.



So, there is no discussion then?

Or was your point that, under circumstances where the Edos were out to kill, Itachi could seal Bee away with Totsuka while he charged his Bijuu Dama?

Maybe I miss understood your intentions then.


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> ACtually it did.Thats why the skeleton disappeared.



skeleton just smashed when be hitted kisame.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> That would be boring.We dont need to see a fight twice.


this is not the same fight no pain bodies and naruto is using his new powers. it is a good hype battle. or a battle to tire naruto out so he cant use his cloak for a while and the other get to fight for example kakashi and the swordsmen and others.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 20, 2011)

madara going to be the one who captures killer bee not itachi

itachi going to be used for hype for killer bee before his defeat to madara and six path of pains


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> skeleton just smashed when be hitted kisame.



No it didn't, it was absorbed, look closely: Top Left Panel

Look at the stream of absorption, starting from Samehada to the Hachibi.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, there is no discussion then?
> 
> Or was your point that, under circumstances where the Edos were out to kill, Itachi could seal Bee away with Totsuka while he charged his Bijuu Dama?
> 
> Maybe I miss understood your intentions then.


It seems you finally got it. Exactly. Bee and Naruto (unless they somehow developed fujiinjutsu masteries along with  Naruto's  special chakra) have literally no means to disable the two zombies.

Bijuudama? It doesn't guarantee a sure victory while putting Bee at the risk of getting sealed.

Sword mastery, lariat, ninjutsu, these attacks might be deflected by Susanoo and even if they somehow managed to bypass it, nothing prevents Itachi from reforming.  That's exactly why I believe this fight is going to be interrupted and concluded with the typical TNJ.


----------



## jso (Jul 20, 2011)

Bee knows Itachi by face? Possibly interesting. Possibly not.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

wonder why muu cant fly maybe it is unique to onoki. or onoki used dust techs to fly and muu used his to turn invisible. maybe it works different for each user.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh yeah, chapter confirms that Gaara's sand powers belong to Shukaku, just the automatic defense is a result of his mother's love.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> @SageRafa: dus you read Sasuke vs Danzou fight?
> As for Susano'o, i'll follow canon instead of your flawed opinion
> 
> 
> /end of discussion



Yes I saw Susano'O tanking a punch from a old guy and Susano'O been pierced in its weak spot by a Fuuton . What does that matter when talking about Itachi ? It's chakra nonetheless so Samehada can absorb it . 

About Danzou's comment over Tsuky yes Sasuke is nowhere near Itachi's level of mastery over Genjutsu but that doesn't mean he can't break Genjutsu from him , like he did to Tsukuyomi . 

If Sasuke broke and was not affected , if Bee breaks it using Hachibi he'll not be affected too .

The Manga said that Yata no Mirror can defend against any type of Ninjutsu and then it was explained that it works by changing to the counter Elemental Affinity , like if you use a Suiton , it'll change to a Doton Nature to defend . But Tailed Beast Chakra is made of Positive and Negative chakra , how will Yata counter that ? In which element will it transform ?

Now don't run and please tell me where I didn't read the manga , everything I said happened , was stated and it's a fact .


----------



## Goobtachi (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato is useless here...he can't even move on his own, Itachi Will have to carry this burden for the Whole fight


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> No,this is a misconception ,the original trans says that the mirror blocks all types of attacks not all attacks regardless how strong they are.
> But people often twist Kishi's words.



Thanks for not taking the route of the immature and try to be insulting. I respect that. But sorry, got to disagree with you on two counts.

1. What you just said is practically the same thing lol. In both statements, you still say that it blocks all types of attacks. The countered your own statement by saying not all regardless of how strong. Still, the fact of the matter is it remains that it blocks all attacks.

2. We are all aware that the bijudama was blocked by a wall of water correct . Not attacking you, this is for everyone to read...So by most peoples assumption, it can break a defense known to be of legendary status I believe, but can get nullified by a wall of water simply created by Suigetsu? 

Let us think this one over guys...

And in addition, to those that believe so: Samehada can suck up Susanoo chakra?


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> No it didn't, it was absorbed, look closely: Top Left Panel
> 
> Look at the stream of absorption, starting from Samehada to the Hachibi.



i didnt notice it, looks like i was wrong ,goodbye itachi  , no


----------



## Angoobo (Jul 20, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nagato is useless here...he can't even move on his own, Itachi Will have to carry this burden for the Whole fight



already looking for excuses?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2011)

No matter what, it'll be inexorably disappointing.

Think along the lines of the Kages just standing there and going: 
"We'll tell you all our weaknesses, lol. Problem, readers? "


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Thanks for not taking the route of the immature and try to be insulting. I respect that. But sorry, got to disagree with you on two counts.
> 
> 1. What you just said is practically the same thing lol. In both statements, you still say that it blocks all types of attacks. The countered your own statement by saying not all regardless of how strong. Still, the fact of the matter is it remains that it blocks all attacks.
> 
> ...



The Bijuu dama wasnt blocked, Suigetsu let the attack pass right through him and it destroyed several mountains,i dont see the Yata mirror blocking that.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i didnt notice it, looks like i was wrong ,goodbye itachi  , no



Hey hey hey Im confused now.Can any of you guys give explain to me how Samehada would absorb Susanoo and Amaterasu?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

finished the translation.
whew.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> 2. We are all aware that the bijudama was blocked by a wall of water correct . Not attacking you, this is for everyone to read...So by most peoples assumption, it can break a defense known to be of legendary status I believe, but can get nullified by a wall of water simply created by Suigetsu?





Suigetsu clearly didn't block it. He took in just enough damage that prevented death or even injury from catching his remaining teammates.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

Al last those wide-mouths screaming Gaara's powers are from his mother *only* and Shukaku wasn't sealed in him *prior* his birth will shut up


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Hey hey hey Im confused now.Can any of you guys give explain to me why would Samehada absorb Susanoo and Amaterasu?



Amateratsu and Susano'O are both Ninjutsus made of Chakra just like any other . The Special Items could not be but if you suck Susano'O the spiritual Items can't be used on its own .

Now if Itachi could use Totsuka and Yata in his own Arms without Susano'O the talk would be different , but until he shows that if you suck Susano'O the Weapons will dissapear because they don't float around . They're part of Susano'O.

I can't explain you better than this .


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nidaime Mizukage uses Inton? What is it?

The Sandaime Raikage uses Raiton, but tells them to gather all of their Doton users and attack at once? 

Fuckin' troll.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The Bijuu dama wasnt blocked, Suigetsu let the attack pass right through him and it destroyed several mountains,i dont see the Yata mirror blocking that.



I stand corrected


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi was the one who said they were close. 

Sensor Itachi, at it again.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nidaime Mizukage uses Inton? What is it?
> 
> The Sandaime Raikage uses Raiton, but tells them to gather all of their Doton users and attack at once?
> 
> Fuckin' troll.



Where are you reading it ? I want it to


----------



## calimike (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nidaime Mizukage uses Inton? What is it?
> 
> The Sandaime Raikage uses Raiton, but tells them to gather all of their Doton users and attack at once?
> 
> Fuckin' troll.



correction spell is Intron?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Where are you reading it ? I want it to



Spoiler thread, Yagami1211 updated his post.



calimike said:


> correction spell is Intron?



Regardless, do you know what it means?


----------



## sasutachi (Jul 20, 2011)

itachi looks like the sensor one from yagami's trans.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> itachi looks like the sensor one from yagami's trans.



More like Nagato and Itachi both.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Former Raikage : For me it's Raiton. Gather your Doton users and attack me all at once.


Doton?  Did you mean Fuuton?

And Yondi was sealed in a cruel way - immobilized with sand, but concious, I presume? Because this tag is only preventing him from being summoned, not sealing his soul...


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Doton?  Did you mean Fuuton?
> 
> And Yondi was sealed in a cruel way - immobilized with sand, but concious, I presume? Because this tag is only preventing him from being summoned, not sealing his soul...



All of them were sealed in the same manner. The Yondaime Kazekage was just sealed with sand instead of the Cloth Binding Technique. All of them should still be conscious with their souls intact.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

Honeslty, I dont even think the fight will get to that point. *They probably wont even fight at all.* Itachi using Susanoo seems like a bit much. I expect more of a talk and exchange of info. If they fight id actually be slightly disappointed.

Also, if Naruto and Bee are going to fight Pain and Itachi...who is going to seal them?

*Soak that in*...


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

It's actually Itachi who sensed Naruto and Bee. LOL. Kishi never misses the opportunity to hype Itachi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, the second Mizukage is a In-ton user ,his main powers come from Yin-release technques meaning he can create stuff out of nothing. Genjutsu isnt the only form of In-ton, there are other special abilities like Shikamaru's Shadow manipulation which is likely In-ton to. So to counter In-ton techniques one needs either another In-ton user or Yang-ton.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Amateratsu and Susano'O are both Ninutsus made of Chakra just like any other . The Special Items could not be but if you suck Susano'O the spiritual Items can't be used on its own .
> 
> Now if Itachi could use Totsuka and Yata in his own Arms without Susano'O the talk would be different , but until he shows that if you suck Susano'O the Weapons will dissapear because they don't float around . They're part of Susano'O.
> 
> I can't explain you better than this .



Are you sure Amaterasu and Susanoo are made of chakra?

Sure they are ninjutsus but...

Amaterasu seems more like a type of summon to me.The black flame is summoned,not created,by the user.

As for Susanoo,well Im not so sure,but look at Shinra Tensei or Bansho Tenin,or Kamui or Minatos Space-time barrier.They are all ninjutsus right?But I dont see the force create by Shinra Tensei/Bansho Tenin or the barrier created by Kamui/Space-time barrier being sucked away by Samehada.

Apparently not all creatures formed by ninjutsus are made of chakra,especially top level ninjutsus.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nidaime Mizukage uses Inton? What is it?



Yin release


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

what is inton also i think the raikage said futton to counter his raton. cause doton is weak against raton.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 20, 2011)

The whole chapter was disappointing, except the little bit we saw from the Mizukage and Raikage.



dungsi27 said:


> Are you sure Amaterasu and Susanoo are made of chakra?
> 
> Sure they are ninjutsus but...
> 
> ...



All chakra.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Already saw it Klue thanks .

I don't understand why Raikage ordered to gather Doton Users . Another thing , Gaara's seal was implanted by who ? Him ? It's a new sealing attack of his ?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It's actually Itachi who sensed Naruto and Bee. LOL. Kishi never misses the opportunity to hype Itachi.



Read it again.

Nagato said, "No way."

Implying that he also sensed them.


----------



## Faustus (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> All of them were sealed in the same manner. The Yondaime Kazekage was just sealed with sand instead of the Cloth Binding Technique.



And there is huge difference, I would say. Paper wrapping is cruel in its own way, but sand... As seen in Hanzo's case, Edo's are actually breathing. Yondi will breath sand and eat it forever


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

It's odd, but I'm actually more excited to see the Nidaime Mizukage's abilities than I am to potentially see Nagato and Itachi throw down, and all out.

Have I gone mad?


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Read it again.
> 
> Nagato said, "No way."
> 
> Implying that he also sensed them.


Nagato being sensor is not news to me.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 20, 2011)

so the mizukage has the ability to create form from nothing
I'm waiting for him to pull out his susano


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes you did Klue, yes you did. 

Nah just joking, we already know a lot about Nagato and Itachi, but next to nothinga bout the Mizukage, so yeah, it kinda makes sense.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato being sensor is not news to me.



Saying, "It's actually Itachi who sensed," implies that Nagato didn't sense.


----------



## HawkMan (Jul 20, 2011)

20 Bucks there's an "_OMGZ!11! I Juz Reelize Itachi is a sensir!!!_" thread this week. -_-

People make way too big a deal about that stuff...


It looks somewhat interesting, besides the Gaara Therapy Session. I am extremely curious about Mu and his fight with Onoki. Sure, he gets a lot of attention on these boards, but he's still fucking cool.


----------



## Sniffers (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato both saw the Jinchuuriki coming it seems. Nothing special really.

Now if only we could get the panels...


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's odd, but I'm actually more excited to see the Nidaime Mizukage's abilities than I am to potentially see Nagato and Itachi throw down, and all out.
> 
> Have I gone mad?


No. You can have your other favorites or interests, but Mizukage is new and intriguing.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

so temari called the raikage a nice guy and which she could have known him thats funny

also hopefully we get to see the full extent of the mizukages abilities next chapter.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's odd, but I'm actually more excited to see the Nidaime Mizukage's abilities than I am to potentially see Nagato and Itachi throw down, and all out.
> 
> Have I gone mad?


Not at all. Nidaime Mizukage is the most awesome character to come out of this manga in a long time


----------



## calimike (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Regardless, do you know what it means?


Intron said to be created of advanced DNA from normal DNA.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

maybe another expansion bloodlimit


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

Attack the Raikage with Doton ?? the fuck he's a lighting user right ?


Edit: Someone beat me to it already.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Attack the Raikage with Doton ?? the fuck he's a lighting user right ?



Yeah, looks he uses Black Lightning _and_ Lightning Armor.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> Attack the Raikage with Doton ?? the fuck he's a lighting user right ?



It's hard to enclose someone with wind.


----------



## bearzerger (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Already saw it Klue thanks .
> 
> I don't understand why Raikage ordered to gather Doton Users . Another thing , Gaara's seal was implanted by who ? Him ? It's a new sealing attack of his ?



Perhaps Ohana made a mistake and she meant Fuuton or perhaps Kishi did.


----------



## jso (Jul 20, 2011)

lol@ Doton. Kishi or Ohana fucked up.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

UltimateDeadpool said:


> Yeah, looks he uses Black Lightning _and_ Lightning Armor.



Do you think Ohana or Yagami1211 meant to write Futon instead of Doton? Doton doesn't make any sense to me at the moment.


----------



## Kumanri (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi enjoying a long sweetheart's stroll from morning to night, from forest to mountains, while the rest of the world were fighting?! This is rich!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you think Ohana or Yagami1211 meant to write Futon instead of Doton?



Just checked, it's indeed the kanji for "Earth".


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Just checked, it's indeed the kanji for "Earth".



Thanks dude.

I guess I'll just sit back and see what comes of this.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you think Ohana or Yagami1211 meant to write Futon instead of Doton? Doton doesn't make any sense to me at the moment.



It would be funny if Kabuto programmed them to lie.


----------



## Reddan (Jul 20, 2011)

jso said:


> lol@ Doton. Kishi or Ohana fucked up.



Would think it is a mistake, because it seems like Temari might be amongst the ones to fight him and we all know she is a Fuuton user.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

wonder where onokis guard is at he seems to always bee by his side to protect him. even though onokis does need it. but didnt deidebra said he was always by onokis side.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 20, 2011)

It's too late to go back to Pokemon logic now, Kishi. Doton defeating Raiton. pfft.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you think Ohana or Yagami1211 meant to write Futon instead of Doton? Doton doesn't make any sense to me at the moment.



Must had meant Fuuton. But dude, nothing really makes sense in this manga anymore. Kishimoto has made such a jumbled mess of plot holes, errors, and general inconsistencies that it's hard for me to know what's up or down anymore.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jul 20, 2011)

So he basically trick them ? Lmao Temari is about to get owned.


----------



## Face (Jul 20, 2011)

Just read the spoilers. Looks amazing. BTW, does anyone know what Intron is? I'm really excited to see what the Mizukage's power is.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 20, 2011)

Face said:


> Just read the spoilers. Looks amazing. BTW, does anyone know what Intron is? I'm really excited to see what the Mizukage's power is.



inton ying release, the ability to create form from nothing.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

I know why he said Doton 

But I'll kep it to my awesome crazy theory after the chapter is posted 

Face it's Yin Release - make forms out of nothing - Shikamaru's Shadow Jutsu for example


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

I guess that doton was just Ohana's mistake. Kabuto can't seriously think he can fool the alliance to use Doton instead of Futon?

And yeah, it's Yin Release.


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Face it's Yin Release - make forms out of nothing - Shikamaru's Shadow Jutsu for example



or susano'o


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> I know why he said Doton
> 
> But I'll kep it to my awesome crazy theory after the chapter is posted
> 
> Face it's Yin Release - make forms out of nothing - Shikamaru's Shadow Jutsu for example



Which means he uses a secret - probably clan oriented - technique. Dude, I'm seriously excited to see exactly what it is and how it functions.

He's hyping himself up too, telling everything to make room. 

Epicness awaits us.


----------



## Icegaze (Jul 20, 2011)

spoiler script said:
			
		

> 4th Kazekage: All I did as a father was tempting you into evil.
> *Gaara : Indeed, mother is awesome.*



Am I the only one who burst into tears for laughing too hard after reading that line?? 

The delivery...


----------



## Face (Jul 20, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> inton ying release, the ability to create form from nothing.



Wow, really? That's awesome.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

The kanji for Inton is Yin. So it's basically a Yin Release.


----------



## R00t_Decision (Jul 20, 2011)

> Rikudō-mode Naruto and B meet Itachi and Nagato



No wonder Kishi is writing stuff for 10 year olds.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Yin-ton can create either pure spiritual based forms like genjutsu or more physical based like Tayuya's Doki and Shikamaru's shadow bind. It probably depends on the spiritual and physical energy ratio of the chakra. So if 90% spiritual energy + 10% physical energy is required for genjutsu then 60% spiritual + 40% physical energy would be required to create a tangible form out of nothing.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Second Mizukage is kinda slow for a genjutsu user


----------



## ANBUONE (Jul 20, 2011)

he has yin release, naruto is using yang... does anybody else want this guys to meet


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Second Mizukage is kinda slow for a genjutsu user



The dude was lawling around this entire time, this chapter confirms his higher state of intelligence.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Which means he uses a secret - probably clan oriented - technique. Dude, I'm seriously excited to see exactly what it is and how it functions.
> 
> He's hyping himself up too, telling everything to make room.
> 
> Epicness awaits us.



Wait for my thread and you'll know all the secrets behind it


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> Wait for my thread and you'll know all the secrets being it



Another awesomely fail theory? 

Naw, seriously. I hope some lucky character adopts your ideas.


----------



## Jizznificent (Jul 20, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Am I the only one who burst into tears for laughing too hard after reading that line??
> 
> The delivery...


i'm with you . and for some reason i imagine gaara making this  face while he said it.


----------



## Face (Jul 20, 2011)

3rd Raikage seems to be using Raiton no Yori just like A. I guess the theories about the Third Raikage using black lightning armor will be proven in the next couple of chapters.

@ANBUONE: I wanted them to meet.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Another awesomely fail theory?
> 
> Naw, seriously. I hope some lucky character adopts your ideas.



Unfortenately it might be , but at least they all make sense 

I would simply like to be a mangaka myself and make characters with crazy-like abilities so I try to put me in Kishi's shoes and see what would I pull off


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Looks like Yagami211 fixed Itachi's part. He is certainly not sensor.


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 20, 2011)

man, I don't think either of them are sensors to that degree.  Every ninja can sense powerful charka to some degree.   Hell the first arc, we had Zabuza and Kakashi sensing Naruto charka when he went nine tails, even though they didn't see him, they knew a powerful charka was near.  Naruto is again using the nine tails charka just in a calm control method this time...its still powerful.

There are other times too, but doesn't mean they can sense to find locations etc...most of the time Kakashi uses his ninja dogs (even though he made reference of feeling Naruto's nine tail charka the first arc)

i dont' care if they are sensors or not, not a big deal...but lets not make everything a big deal


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> man, I don't think either of them are sensors to that degree.  Every ninja can sense powerful charka to some degree.   Hell the first arc, we had Zabuza and Kakashi sensing Naruto charka when he went nine tails, even though they didn't see him, they knew a powerful charka was near.  Naruto is again using the nine tails charka just in a calm control method this time...its still powerful.
> 
> There are other times too, but doesn't mean they can sense to find locations etc...most of the time Kakashi uses his ninja dogs (even though he made reference of feeling Naruto's nine tail charka the first arc)



The Kyuubi's chakra was visible in that example though, I don't think it's the same.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

yea yagami fixed his translation.its just Nagato who sensed them.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Who didn't ? 

The chapter is coming late , it should be out


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Okay, so if the Nidaime Mizukage uses Inton (Yin Release), than I believe this confirms that Rikudou actually mixed two chakras together to make his Onmyoton (Yin/Yang Release).

Mix physical and spiritual energy to create chakra, then recomposed it into Yin nature, in one hand. Then in the other hand, he again mixed his physical and spiritual energy, creating chakra, before recomposing it into Yang nature. After that was done, he combined the two recomposed chakras for Onmyoton?

Sound right?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Okay, so if the Nidaime Mizukage uses Inton (Yin Release), than I believe this confirms that Rikudou actually mixed two chakras together to make his Onmyoton (Yin/Yang Release).
> 
> Mix physical and spiritual energy to create chakra, then recomposed it into Yin nature, in one hand. Then in the other hand, he again mixed his physical and spiritual energy, creating chakra, before recomposing it into Yang nature. After that was done, he combined the two recomposed chakras for Onmyoton?
> 
> Sound right?



so onmyoyon is actually like a fusion?
we've seen how RS used yin in one hand,and yang in another to mix it togehter for his creation power.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jul 20, 2011)

the movie cover is pretty damn cool. the color spread? not at all. 
I wonder if people are going to continue making the "so and so are going to fall apart because of emotions" theory. it was pretty obvious that after kabuto got his upgrade and started paying more attention that it wasnt going to happen anymore.
hope temari pulls off some good moves against the raikage.

also: are people happy that the mizukage doesnt have a bloodline limit? dudes got genjutsu and fish summons.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Nothing really interesting happens in this chapter aside from Mizukage's summon technique maybe.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> so onmyoyon is actually like a fusion?
> we've seen how RS used yin in one hand,and yang in another to mix it togehter for his creation power.



If true, then Yin/Yang release is a blood ability, and normal shinobi can only use Yin or Yang, but not both simultaneously?


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Kyuubi's chakra was visible in that example though, I don't think it's the same.



It was not visible for Kakashi or Zabuza, they both were stuck in the hidden mist jutsu, and Zabuza still had his eyes closed.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nuzents said:


> It was not visible for Kakashi or Zabuza, they both were stuck in the hidden mist, and Zabuza still had his eyes closed.



I meant that it was leaking from his body, which made it easy for anyone to sense, sensor or not.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> If true, then Yin/Yang release is a blood ability, and normal shinobi can only use Yin or Yang, but not both simultaneously?



I think everyone can use Yin and Yang at relatively low techniques such as Bunshin no Jutsu and Henge no Jutsu .

Bunshin no Jutsu - it makes a image of you out of nothing , but it's too weak to attack or anything it's just for distraction - Yin Release

Henge no Jutsu - it changes your form and your physic properties - Yang Release

But using Yin/Yang Release at high-level techs must be something to do with talent or blood , like Tajuu Kage Bunshin - Yang Release - or Genjutsu - Yin Release .


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> If true, then Yin/Yang release is a blood ability, and normal shinobi can only use Yin or Yang, but not both simultaneously?



Its not a bloodline limit, Kage Bushin should be clasified as a primitive form of Yin/Yang manipulation since it creates living solid clones out of thin air.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> Its not a bloodline limit, Kage Bushin should be clasified as a primitive form of Yin/Yang manipulation since it creates living solid clones out of thin air.



Good point - there goes that theory.


----------



## Nuzents (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> I meant that it was leaking from his body, which made it easy for anyone to sense, sensor or not.



There are plenty of other instances too when ppl made reference of charka levels but are not sensors, like when Oro and the 3rd Hokage battled, comments were made.

But my point is, if its a powerful charka, a good amount of ninjas seem to notice.  I just don't see the big deal about Nagato feeling them...

On another note, not surprised with Nagato since he can do everything...


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi & Nagato vs Naruto & Bee

It's a battle between the two most powerful doujutsu and the two most powerful bijuu/jinchuriki.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh good point the most powerful eyes vs the strongest jin with the title of Greatest Tag Team on the line.


----------



## geminis (Jul 20, 2011)

I can't believe Kishi actually had Nagato/Itachi meet Naruto/Bee...it's ridiculous. 

Now we won't get a chance to see Itachi go all out.

Also, Bee seems to bee very agitated that its Itachi- maybe B is scared?


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Distance said:


> Itachi & Nagato vs Naruto & Bee
> 
> It's a battle between the two most powerful doujutsu and the two most powerful bijuu/jinchuriki.



The most awesome battle of this war 

And this one will cause the biggest shitstorm NF has ever seen


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

How did exactly Muu lost again, because the guy is broken, invisibility and jinton  




Distance said:


> Itachi & Nagato vs Naruto & Bee
> 
> It's a battle between the two most powerful doujutsu and the two most powerful bijuu.



I like the way kishi seems to be handling the war, alternating between naruto and side characters, I hope he keeps it up


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> How did exactly Muu lost again, because the guy is broken, invisibility and jinton



Nidaime Mizukage's Inton was too much for him to handle.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jul 20, 2011)

geminis said:


> I can't believe Kishi actually had Nagato/Itachi meet Naruto/Bee...it's ridiculous.
> 
> Now we won't get a chance to see Itachi go all out.



but maube we get to find out what power itachi gave him


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jul 20, 2011)

Is the front cover about the coming movie? Who are the people on Naruto?s headband? I can?t perceive it. :/


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

xXHancockXx said:


> Is the front cover about the coming movie? Who are the people on Naruto?s headband? I can?t perceive it. :/



Characters from the upcoming movie.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> How did exactly Muu lost again, because the guy is broken, invisibility and jinton



We have no idea of the circumstances of their battle.  They could've faced each other after they were both worn out fighting other opponents.  It could've been on a battlefied, after one or both of them had already taken injuries.  Or any other number of possibilities.  

The only thing we do know for certain is that they both somehow managed to take each other out, something I have a feeling is pretty damn rare in shinobi battles.


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh nice avatar xXHancockXx. There is always a new movie, we get like one a year.


----------



## Dboy2008 (Jul 20, 2011)

LOL @ the edo kages giving the alliance information on all their techniques and giving tips on how to beat them. From the start of the battle lol

Biggest flaw of the whole edo army idea


----------



## geminis (Jul 20, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> but maube we get to find out what power itachi gave him



Nah, we all know that's for sasuke fight....but I hope Itachi takes on Bee instead of Naruto....since Nagato said he didn't think he'd have to fight Naruto.

If that's the case, then I'm all for Itachi vs. Bee...we'll see how Itachi will fare better than Sasuke did. And since Itachi barely talks, Bee will have to decipher Itachi's weakness himself.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 20, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Oh good point the most powerful eyes vs the strongest jin with the title of Greatest Tag Team on the line.


"Welcome To WrestleMania XXX"

"In one side of the ring having the two most powerful dojutsus, with a record 1000 kills, 9 K.O.'s and only 2 loses, ITACHI AND NAGATO"

"In the other side of the ring the contenders Holding the Strongest Bijuus in the series, with a record 0 kills, 5000 K.O.'s and 0 loses, B AND NARUTOO!" 



Klue said:


> Nidaime Mizukage's Inton was too much for him to handle.


to much  for one man to handle, he had to die after he killed Nidaime Mizukage


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

Itachi will actually fight Naruto seriously, I think.
As a test to see if he's strong enough for Sasuke.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Dboy2008 said:


> LOL @ the edo kages giving the alliance information on all their techniques and giving tips on how to beat them. From the start of the battle lol
> 
> Biggest flaw of the whole edo army idea




So you thought they would keep quiet while retaining their personality ?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Jul 20, 2011)

I predict that Nagato and Itachi somehow break free of edo and become alive again. Helping take on Madara and the Jins


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Itachi will actually fight Naruto seriously, I think.
> As a test to see if he's strong enough for Sasuke.



I think Itachi's gift is also going to come into play in a few chapters or he may tell us more about it. I'm thinking that it's something that prevents a sharingan user from putting the Kyuubi under genjutsu.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I predict that Nagato and Itachi somehow break free of edo and become alive again. Helping take on Madara and the Jins



You cant be serious :Z


----------



## Sword Sage (Jul 20, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Itachi will actually fight Naruto seriously, I think.
> As a test to see if he's strong enough for Sasuke.



I agree, I know Nagato is stronger, but Naruto has never fought Itachi on a single fight. 

Plus Naruto will have to know from Itachi about the Uchiha clan where Madara left off.

It would also be a test if Naruto can be strong enough for Sasuke will be able to save him. Action speak louder than words and it worked for Raikage, and Naruto needs to fight Itachi with action not words.


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> How did exactly Muu lost again, because the guy is broken, invisibility and jinton



The Mizukage made him laugh till he died.


----------



## xXHancockXx (Jul 20, 2011)

Skaddix said:


> Oh nice avatar xXHancockXx. There is always a new movie, we get like one a year.



Thank you very much. 
Yeah, I know it?s about the new movie, but ?d like to know, which people are pictured on his headband.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> I predict that Nagato and Itachi somehow break free of edo and become alive again. Helping take on Madara and the Jins



yes naruto will combine his yang with the second mizukage and create a pure resurrection


----------



## geminis (Jul 20, 2011)

Distance said:


> I think Itachi's gift is also going to come into play in a few chapters or he may tell us more about it. I'm thinking that it's something that prevents a sharingan user from putting the Kyuubi under genjutsu.



I hope it's just some of Itachi's Genjutsu prowess transferred into Naruto which will basically render Naruto almost invincible.... being that Naruto's weakness is genjutsu....having Itachi's countering abilities would make Naruto so much harder to deal with.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

I see naruto I see itachi ...:..:.......... But I don't see naruto vs itachi


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

geminis said:


> I hope it's just some of Itachi's Genjutsu prowess transferred into Naruto which will basically render Naruto almost invincible.... being that Naruto's weakness is genjutsu....having Itachi's countering abilities would make Naruto so much harder to deal with.



Nah. Taming Kyubi will give Naruto genjutsu immunity.


----------



## geminis (Jul 20, 2011)

@ Juubi, oh thats right...then I guess it's a one-time shot thing like Sasuke's Amaterasu for Madara?


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Nah. Taming Kyubi will give Naruto genjutsu immunity.



The day the Kyuubi gives into Naruto will be a sad day indeed.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

The ideal battle in the next few chapters will be Naruto taking primarily on Itachi, while Nagato faces Bee, with the two switching off a little bit perhaps.  Or, knowing Naruto, he'll request that he face Itachi alone, because there's still some unsettled business between the two of them regarding Sasuke and the truth behind the Uchiha massacre.  Anything between him and Nagato has pretty much been resolved, so his interacting with him wouldn't really be essential to the plot.


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto has a poor head 2 head record against Uchiha's. 

He should let Bee take on Itachi and fight Nagato himself. Atleast he actually beat him in the past, hopefully he brought his book with him.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto better not get any eye doujutsu for the remainding of this manga or I will print out the pages to the latest chapter then proceed to rip them furiously


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> The day the Kyuubi gives into Naruto will be a sad day indeed.



its coming soon


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

Nimander said:


> The ideal battle in the next few chapters will be Naruto taking primarily on Itachi, while Nagato faces Bee, with the two switching off a little bit perhaps.  Or, knowing Naruto, h*e'll request that he face Itachi alone, because there's still some unsettled business between the two of them regarding Sasuke and the truth behind the Uchiha massacre. * Anything between him and Nagato has pretty much been resolved, so his interacting with him wouldn't really be essential to the plot.



fucking hell whats wrong with you people we dont give a darn about your massacre for the fucking 10000000th time.The mangas been worth a read since that shit got killed off.We dont need to see rehashed same shitty uchiha panels panels ffs


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

At the end of the battle we'll see 

What about Bee do you guys think he'll fuse with Samehada in the next chapters ?


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

Plus, we have Madara's version of why Itachi did to Sasuke what he did, but we don't have Itachi's version.  And as it's unlikely that Itachi will come face-to-face to Sasuke for the rest of the manga, this is going to be the one opportunity we have to hear exactly what the fuck was going through Itachi's mind on that night.  

You already know Naruto is going to call him out on it.  He honestly can't help himself from loud accusations and shit like that.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

one thing i hope nagato tells naruto is how he and his team met madara and did he tell him about the demon statue.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jul 20, 2011)

Gabe said:


> one thing i hope nagato tells naruto is how he and his team met madara and did he tell him about the demon statue.



I dont mind flash backs as long as they break new ground, showing me crap i already know like gaara conversation with his uncle is a waste of panel space


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

Maybe you guys didnt catch it last time I mentioned it...

Honeslty, I dont even think the fight will get to that point. They probably wont even fight at all. Itachi using Susanoo seems like a bit much. I expect more of a talk and exchange of info. If they fight id actually be slightly disappointed.

Also, if Naruto and Bee are going to fight Pain and Itachi...who is going to seal them?

Soak that in...


----------



## tnorbo (Jul 20, 2011)

I really don't think the edo's will be answering any questions, especially any important to the plot. the two are just their to provide a benchmark to killer bee's and naruto's new power.

let the dehype of nagato and itachi begin


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Maybe you guys didnt catch it last time I mentioned it...
> 
> Honeslty, I dont even think the fight will get to that point. They probably wont even fight at all. Itachi using Susanoo seems like a bit much. I expect more of a talk and exchange of info. If they fight id actually be slightly disappointed.
> 
> ...



Susanoo seems like a bit much? It sounds like the first thing he will resort to.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jul 20, 2011)

LOLOLOL.

This is a dream come true.


----------



## narutoispoppin (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Susanoo seems like a bit much? It sounds like the first thing he will resort to.



Unless Naruto and Bee have a Suna nin running along with them to seal, a fight between Naruto & Bee vs Itachi & Pain is pointless. They cannot defeat them that way.

And am I the only one who is disappointed that Itachi isnt left for Sasuke to talk to..



........or is he


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

tnorbo said:


> I really don't think the edo's will be answering any questions, especially any important to the plot. the two are just their to provide a benchmark to killer bee's and naruto's new power.
> 
> let the dehype of nagato and itachi begin



Nagato maybe.

But I doubt Kishi has the guts to dehype Itachi,so


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Jul 20, 2011)

I think we will see Susanoo. It would let us know how Naruto would deal with it when he fights Sasuke in the future.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Maybe you guys didnt catch it last time I mentioned it...
> 
> Honeslty, I dont even think the fight will get to that point. They probably wont even fight at all. Itachi using Susanoo seems like a bit much. I expect more of a talk and exchange of info. If they fight id actually be slightly disappointed.
> 
> ...



2 words bijuu bomb. 

but i would not be surprised if a sand cloth sealing ninja appears from some where. or naruto pulls something out. if jushuna was able to use her chains in the real world naruto maybe able to use his tori's as well. i think naruto and bee will not have as much trouble as others think. susanno is probably much smaller then bee's full hachibi form.


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

How funny would it be if Kabuto lets Itachi or Nagato summon other Edo Tensei to back them up, maybe the four Edo Kage? 

That will ruin people's expectations and their dream fights.


----------



## B.o.t.i (Jul 20, 2011)

bee & kisame's about to get some mad hype.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jul 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> How funny would it be if Kabuto lets Itachi or Nagato summon other Edo Tensei to back them up, maybe the four Edo Kage?
> 
> That will ruin people's expectations and their dream fights.



What Four Edo Kage? Yondaime is sealed already.


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Federer said:


> How funny would it be if Kabuto lets Itachi or Nagato summon other Edo Tensei to back them up, maybe the four Edo Kage?
> 
> That will ruin people's expectations and their dream fights.



That would only make the match  almost  fair


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

I just remembered! Itachi is going to find out that his plan failed, and Naruto may tell him that his younger brother is now in the hands of the oldest, and strongest paedophile in the history of shounen.


----------



## Ender (Jul 20, 2011)

i soooo cannot wait for this fight


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 20, 2011)

This is the fight where Bee gets captured


----------



## J. Fooly (Jul 20, 2011)

Reason for crowjob inc!


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Unless Naruto and Bee have a Suna nin running along with them to seal, a fight between Naruto & Bee vs Itachi & Pain is pointless. They cannot defeat them that way.
> 
> And am I the only one who is disappointed that Itachi isnt left for Sasuke to talk to..
> 
> ...



[Insert Random Uzumaki Sealing Technique]


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

narutoispoppin said:


> Unless Naruto and Bee have a Suna nin running along with them to seal, a fight between Naruto & Bee vs Itachi & Pain is pointless. They cannot defeat them that way.
> 
> And am I the only one who is disappointed that Itachi isnt left for Sasuke to talk to..
> 
> ...



they wont meet how is madara gonna use him if he finds out about itachi being used. and itachi would tell him the truth. messing up madara plan for sasuke.



Distance said:


> I just remembered! Itachi is going to find out that his plan failed, and Naruto may tell him that his younger brother is now in the hands of the oldest, and strongest paedophile in the history of shounen.


but orochimaru is gone 


Tyki Mykk said:


> This is the fight where Bee gets captured



doubt it to soon it wont happen until madara does it personally. if he still needs him. since he seems to want to use the tentacle and kin and gin


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> This is the fight where Bee gets captured



It's already the 4th time he's going to get caught 

1st - " sasuke will wtfpwn this fodder "
2nd- " kisame will end this fool "
3rd - " kisame will pop up when bee is not expecting "
4th - " itachi? ahaha Bee is going down "

He'll stay alive until the 5th battle , reserved for Madara& Neo Pain hype


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> What Four Edo Kage? Yondaime is sealed already.



Forgot about that, that makes it three edo kage.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> This is the fight where Bee gets captured



I can see this happening as well.  Bee has kinda outlived his usefulness to the plot at this point, especially after he managed to convince Raikage to let him and Naruto go to the battlefield, so he's finally (FINALLY) fair game to be captured.  

If West Side Crip Nagato is the one to do him in, my laughter will never end.


----------



## geminis (Jul 20, 2011)

B.o.t.i said:


> bee & kisame's about to get some mad hype.



Nah man, I can't see Bee handling either Nag/Ita....Naruto could but not Bee one on one...this might just turn out into a team battle instead of 1 on 1.

Sad thing is, Kisame's last thoughts included Itachi. I wonder if Itachi would care when he finds out that Bee took Samehada after Kisame's death.


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Nagato maybe.
> 
> But I doubt Kishi has the guts to dehype Itachi,so



neither one of them.they will get their time to shine.and Nagato will finally show his true power.it started well in this chapter with the revelation that he is a sensor.not much but its somthing.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Nagato's current condition is already a dehype in of itself; face it, only Itachi will potentially receive a fair opportunity to shine.


----------



## Gonder (Jul 20, 2011)

madara going to be the one that captures killer bee not itachi/nagato


----------



## SageRafa (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's current condition is already a dehype in of itself; face it, it's all up to Itachi.



Nagato is gonna react to Naruto's incredible Life Force ala Zetsu and his body will become perfect , walking legs , normal weight and Red Hair 

That Uzumaki Connection


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Gonder said:


> madara going to be the one that captures killer bee not itachi/nagato



Where is this lack of faith in Itachi coming from? He is Kishimoto's golden boy, right up there with Shikamaru Nara.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

lol at people thinking that Bee will be captured by Itachi and Nagato. It's Madara's job.


----------



## kuripe (Jul 20, 2011)

Yup just as many including myself predicted nagato + itachi vs. naruto and bee.

why do i have the feeling this is going to complete naruto's training, and he will learn some kinda tricks from these guys.

it will be entertaining to watch.

and also i hope itachi puts naruto in a nasty genjutsu that naruto breaks out of so we can have bon-a-fide proof that naruto has no problems with genjutsu.


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

> Where is this lack of faith in Itachi coming from? He is Kishimoto's golden boy, right up there with Shikamaru Nara.


That's why kishi would never allow Itachi to capture Bee.


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

kuripe said:


> Yup just as many including myself predicted nagato + itachi vs. naruto and bee.
> 
> why do i have the feeling this is going to complete naruto's training, and he will learn some kinda tricks from these guys.
> 
> ...



What if Nagato helps Naruto train by explaining the qualitative transformation of Yin/Yang to Naruto?


----------



## Gonder (Jul 20, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's current condition is already a dehype in of itself; face it, only Itachi will potentially receive a fair opportunity to shine.


----------



## dungsi27 (Jul 20, 2011)

vered said:


> neither one of them.they will get their time to shine.and Nagato will finally show his true power.it started well in this chapter with the revelation that he is a sensor.not much but its somthing.



Kishi already gave Nagato the excuse.

Whats Nagato true power are you talking about?I think he pretty much showed everything he got against SM Naruto,no?


----------



## vered (Jul 20, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Kishi already gave Nagato the excuse.
> 
> Whats Nagato true power are you talking about?I think he pretty much showed everything he got against SM Naruto,no?



no he didnt.i wont start to repeat myself here.you are more than welcomed to read my older posts on the issue.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

Seriously, where's the chapter? We'v had full script for many hours...


----------



## Black☆Star (Jul 20, 2011)

Chapter is out

 Top Left Panel


----------



## Skaddix (Jul 20, 2011)

blacksword said:


> That's why kishi would never allow Itachi to capture Bee.



Pretty much. Its also why Sasuke cannot do it either.

Madara is the only one who can do it and he does not seem interested. Since he is using cheat codes. And really he cannot activate his plans in 24 hours if he has to drain Bee and Naruto. Even one would take too long. It took what three days to drain Sanbi with double the numbers.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 20, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Seriously, where's the chapter? We'v had full script for many hours...





Tyki Mykk said:


> Chapter is out
> 
> Naruto Vs Itachi



Both posted 06:41 PM

You gotta be kidding me


----------



## nabbe (Jul 20, 2011)

*E M O - Gaara*


wow:sanji


----------



## Gonder (Jul 20, 2011)

he found out that is mother loved him he has every right to cry


----------



## Aldric (Jul 20, 2011)

Does anyone still care about these so called emotional scenes

All these giant close up panels with someone bawling like a newborn from the past 400 chapters or so had me making a poker face everytime

It's as if Kishimoto wrote CRY, CRY DAMNIT ITS SAD ITS A SAD SCENE!!! all over the page

I don't give a darn Kishimoto


----------



## Klue (Jul 20, 2011)

Naruto was the one that said both Itachi and Nagato's names; Ohana failed again.


----------



## seastone (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah a 16 year old boy crying because it  came to terms with his parental issues 

What a sissy


----------



## blacksword (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara always cries for no reason


----------



## nabbe (Jul 20, 2011)

MaskedMenace said:


> Yeah a 16 year old boy crying because it  came to terms with his parental issues
> 
> What a sissy



but a WHOLE page...


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

what would you have done if you always believed your mother and uncle hated you


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

Gaara haves all the rights to cry.


----------



## Yakkai (Jul 20, 2011)

And in the next chapter of Berserk, we learn that Griffith never really raped Caska, and she never really went catatonic, they were just testing Guts to see if he had what it took to face the God Hand. In the next chapter of Berserk, happy reunions and hugs all around!

The gaara backstory was one of the most moving things about Part 1. Its not a /huge/ deal but to me this is on the midichlorian level of rewriting.


----------



## T7 Bateman (Jul 20, 2011)

Well after learning what he did crying isn't a bad thing. I would have been worried if he didn't show any emotion.


----------



## Raidoton (Jul 20, 2011)

So cute how Gaara tried to hurt himself when he was younger. This is understandable!


----------



## Aldric (Jul 20, 2011)

Yakkai said:


> And in the next chapter of Berserk, we learn that Griffith never really raped Caska, and she never really went catatonic, they were just testing Guts to see if he had what it took to face the God Hand. In the next chapter of Berserk, happy reunions and hugs all around!
> 
> The gaara backstory was one of the most moving things about Part 1. Its not a /huge/ deal but to me this is on the midichlorian level of rewriting.



Feel sorry for the guy who tortured his own son for no fucking reason

Like bad people don't really exist u know

It's all a matter of circumstances it's all relative like who r u to say what's good and evil 

Faaaaaarrrrrrrttttttttttt


----------



## DiScO (Jul 20, 2011)

op you would also have  cried like that ,if this had happned to you


----------



## KLoWn (Jul 20, 2011)

I just thought it was boring as fuck, but no, it's absolutely not "EMO".

It's like all these clueless kids is labeling everything with the slightest bit of emotion these days as "ZOMG EMO!!!".


----------



## Souzousaisei (Jul 20, 2011)

Just saying... the quality of this chapter's translation is obscenely bad.

But the chapter itself was awesome. Hopefully next week we'll get what the crowjob was about.


----------



## Crona (Jul 20, 2011)

I liked this chapter aside from the whole Gaara thing and lol @ Mu cracking old man jokes on Oonoki


----------



## Agony (Jul 20, 2011)

i would cry too if i found out the truth.


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

Well, the translator was someone called naruhodo instead of HBK, so it doesn't surprise me that the quality isn't what we're used to.  I didn't notice anything wrong with it, but then again, I also don't know a lick of Japanese either.


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

*i see naruto. i see itachi. but i dont see...........*


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

*Why did Itachi look upset in the last panel!*


Is he always frowning no matter what? 

Was he just squinting, because he couldn't make out what that yellow blur was? 

Or was he expecting Sasuke rather than Naruto?


----------



## Addy (Jul 20, 2011)

he looks likE A CUTE PANDA


----------



## luffyg2 (Jul 20, 2011)

This might be the chance to see what Itachi can do when he's not half blind and sick.. but I get the feeling that they are going to talk a lot and fight only for about half a chapter...and I hope those two (Itachi, Nagato) are not going to be defeated now.. I want Itachi to see Sasuke again and talk some sens into that crazy kid


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Now THIS Was the Best Chapter in Awhile*

Hahaha yes I know there's one of these every but _hear me out_...

Things are getting heated up:


Not TOO many flashbacks

Kishi even went through the trouble of NOT completely trolling the Mizukage and Raikage. Did anyone else have a sigh of relief?

The kage finally showed jutsu, and neither were KKG's!

Mizukage's a genjutsu user! Sick! Hooray for no crystal release! 

Onoki vs Muu is actually getting some spotlight (something I didn't suspect). From the look of things the fight's going to be sick, and we even got some forshadowing (?) 

Naruto and Bee vs Itachi and Nagato. Nuff said.
This has actually restored my faith a bit. I'm starting the think I was too skeptical thinking none of the fights would get a lot of coverage. Maybe we'll even see Mei vs Black Zetsu? Maybe?


----------



## Distance (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


>



Now that I think about it. That was a poor title for this chapter.


----------



## navy (Jul 20, 2011)

Every Week.


----------



## Undead (Jul 20, 2011)

Gonder said:


> he found out that is mother loved him he has every right to cry


This.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Jul 20, 2011)

navy said:


> Every Week.



I've got a feeling you didn't read the OP. I know, I know. But you didn't like the chapter?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 20, 2011)

Addy said:


> he looks likE A CUTE PANDA


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 20, 2011)

Liked the chapter well enough but there were just too many panels of Gaara with that ... face.


----------



## FearTear (Jul 20, 2011)

Distance said:


> Is he always frowning no matter what?
> 
> Was he just squinting, because he couldn't make out what that yellow blur was?
> 
> Or was he expecting Sasuke rather than Naruto?



He looks upset because of the mistranslation of the title 



Red Raptor said:


> Liked the chapter well enough but there were just too many panels of Gaara with that ... face.



At least they are fuel for my upside down smiles game


----------



## Nimander (Jul 20, 2011)

I have to admit, I didn't see Gaara's story resolution causing this much butthurt among some of the fans.  

Made this chapter worth it for that alone.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jul 20, 2011)

SaVaGe609 said:


> This has actually restored my faith a bit.



Ahahahaha

You poor fool. Get ready for disappointment.


----------



## takL (Jul 20, 2011)

damn i was late!

good story telling 
buti gotta say the new editer doesnt seem to know much about naruto


----------



## KillerFlow (Jul 20, 2011)

Definitely one of the best chapters. Two of my most awaited fights: Edo Kages vs. Kages and Itachi/Nagato vs. Naruto/Bee will happen simultaneously.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jul 20, 2011)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> "Welcome To WrestleMania XXX"
> 
> "In one side of the ring having the two most powerful dojutsus, with a record 1000 kills, 9 K.O.'s and only 2 loses, ITACHI AND NAGATO"
> 
> ...



That's all fine and dandy except: Killerbee has killed at least one guy (double lariat anyone?) and Naruto has lost at least twice to Sasuke.


----------



## jgalt7 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Oh boy, how is naruto gonna explain....*

this to nagato?  a full out war.......lucyyyyyyyy?!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

jgalt7 said:


> this to nagato?  a full out war.......lucyyyyyyyy?!



You mean like when Nagato told Naruto he would face war someday ?
Now you think he'll actually be surprised to see that ?


----------



## Rhythmic- (Jul 20, 2011)

Page 12-14, did anyone else shed a *manly* tear? Really happy for Gaara.


----------



## Psi Factor (Jul 20, 2011)

takL said:


> buti gotta say the new editer doesnt seem to know much about naruto



Why do you think so?


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jul 20, 2011)

Chapter had Naruto, Gaara, and Itachi on it! Best chapter ever.


----------



## kingcools (Jul 20, 2011)

*Sigh - reuse of panels*

i was seriously disappointed by kishis usage of old panels/pages, i mean at least 3 pages from this chapter are taken from older ones. Good job making the chapter filler )


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 20, 2011)

I love Garra as a character and to see how far he has come in such a short time is amazing and he has every right to cry. It was a great emotional moment for the series but I mean did we really need an entire page of Garra crying. This whole war has been dragging and there has been so much usless stuff going on. So I think an entire page of a character crying is kind of over doing it.

Plus what the guy said above me about all of the flashback panels. I mean I don't have Alzheimer syndrome I remember what happened back then. Kishi is just wasting space and time letting the story drag on forever. It's so annoying


----------



## Aiku (Jul 20, 2011)

ITACHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 20, 2011)

Satori katsu said:


> I love Garra as a character and to see how far he has come in such a short time is amazing and he has every right to cry. It was a great emotional moment for the series but I mean did we really need an entire page of Garra crying. This whole war has been dragging and there has been so much usless stuff going on. So I think an entire page of a character crying is kind of over doing it.
> 
> Plus what the guy said above me about all of the flashback panels. I mean I don't have Alzheimer syndrome I remember what happened back then. Kishi is just wasting space and time letting the story drag on forever. It's so annoying



Frigging "The stoic" Gaara crying is a big deal.
He did cried when he saw Sasuke, but his face didn't change.


----------



## Twixta (Jul 20, 2011)

Altho I find Gaaras character pretty much uninteresting, I really felt the emotion in this chapter. Sure, as someone before me said: why waste a whole page showing Gaara crying? I can agree on that, but what is one page? 

And the complaining about the war is getting dragged out..... Weren't people complaining about Kishi moving too fast and the fights gets too little focus.
Goddamn it, make up your mind.


----------



## Red Raptor (Jul 20, 2011)

One page worth of panels is pretty important to a story when the chapter is usually about only 17 pages long, and I think many readers are saying that this chapter, like some of the recent ones focusing on Naruto's supposed growth, has taken too many panels, especially when earlier chapters of the war had so many interesting fights off-paneled


----------



## Satori katsu (Jul 20, 2011)

Let's just agree that the pacing of this manga is pretty terrible all things considered. Some parts are given to much focus while others are barely seen.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Jul 20, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, I called that Naruto would meet up with Itachi and Nagato. I just didn't say it.


----------



## Scizor (Jul 20, 2011)

This chapter was amazing, imo.

Gaara's story wrapped up and the beginning of Naruto vs Nagato V2.0.
And then I didn't even mention the awesomeness that was/is Itachi this chapter.

Oh man.. can't wait for next week.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 20, 2011)

I voted "disagree" for two reasons. 


Using a misleading chapter title is a cheap trick. What will they call it when they actually fight? "Naruto vs. Itachi -- For Real This Time!" I don't necessarily blame Kishi for this since that's the sort of thing an editor would do.

While I genuinely liked the Gaara vs. Gaara's dad story, it's still pretty talky. I definitely think it needed to be told, but IMO there have been better chapters in the past "while."


*General thoughts:*

The above said, this chapter was a major milestone in the series -- it was the end of Gaara's character arc. Everything about him is resolved. From murderous misanthrope and jinchuuriki to Naruto disciple to Kazekage and now this final release from the last of his personal issues. He can now be at peace -- loving others, being loved in return and knowing that his mother's love still reaches him from beyond the grave. All of which was given to him by his asshole of a father in a heartfelt confession. The scar on his forehead (愛, ai) is no longer ironic or sarcastic. He has no more personal problems or mysteries haunting him.

So let's see, how many character's stories (in terms of resolving the issues they had at introduction) have been concluded during the war by unification/resolution with their opposites?


*Kankuro:* "Despite the fact you were a butcher on par with Geoffrey Dahmer I will carry on your puppet-making tradition, Sasori! I ... just won't use living humans."
*Sasori:* "Oh good, I was worried that ninjas would stop using puppets for some reason. Now I can go to the blissful eternal rest that merciless psychopaths like me deserve. Think I'll say hi to the First, Second, Third and Fourth Hokages in the afterlife ...  *crumbles*."
*Choji:* "I'll stop being a fat pansy and become a beautiful butterfly! And I'll punch people with my body fat-powered God Hand!"
*Asuma:* "Finally, Choji, geeze! It's cool, we've always known you were gay!"
*Gaara:* "My whole life is a lie!"

I'm sure there's others.


----------



## Marsala (Jul 20, 2011)

Boradis said:


> *Gaara:* "My whole life is a lie!" :amazed



Unlike Sasuke, Gaara is thrilled to discover that his tragic backstory is a lie.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 20, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Unlike Sasuke, Gaara is thrilled to discover that his tragic backstory is a lie.



( +  ) ?  =


----------



## Mider T (Jul 20, 2011)

Why did the dead Tsuchikage have blood in his body to summon?


----------



## Boradis (Jul 20, 2011)

Mider T said:


> Why did the dead Tsuchikage have blood in his body to summon?


----------



## lolitaninja (Jul 21, 2011)

This was a really emotional chapter. I'm really glad Gaara's back story was resolved. Honestly, I haven't felt this emotional about a chapter in a long time!


----------



## takL (Jul 21, 2011)

Psi Factor said:


> Why do you think so?



because of the captions they put.

like "Itachi and Nagato, the two great assets _Madara has confidence in_" in the opening page
and the end caption goes "in pairs, the top decisive battle!! " 

i mean they were brought in by kabuto but the editor sound like they are crucial to madara.


----------



## KillerFlow (Jul 21, 2011)

As expected of the Kages. I like how Mustachekage and Raikage ran into everyone like bulldozers.


----------



## Boradis (Jul 23, 2011)

Boradis said:


> Gaara achieves inner peace with his parents and forgives his dad for the Jinchuuriki thing, as well as damning him to a lifetime of horrific abuse, neglect and assassination attempts since he only wanted Gaara to be stronger, which of course makes everything A-OK. Yondaime Kazekage then disintegrates out of fatherly love, giving Gaara a huge powerup like Naruto's "twin suns." He then takes on the rest of the Edo Kage singlehanded and puts Muu down in one shot -- yet another victim of the Worf effect. After 12 pages of reaction shots from fodder, we cut to Naruto making a surprising discovery that we won't see until the next week.



I almost called the whole chapter.

The only differences are:


Yondaime Kazekage was sealed instead of disintegrating.

Gaara did solo the rest of the Edo Kage, but some kind of countermeasure was used on the sealing tags.

We may have gotten to see Naruto & Bee's cliffhanger encounter with Itachi and Nagato, but they haven't even said "hello" yet.

I'm hoping for a Bee vs. Nagato fight since we've already seen Naruto vs. Pain. 

And Naruto will need the practice and advice from Itachi before he faces Sasuke.


----------



## juUnior (Jul 23, 2011)

*548* - where's Gaara, the chapter is Epic <for me xd> xD Though I have some nuanses with this one:
- I called it! The revelation about mother of Gaara is the climax of the battle between the Kazekages! <3
- colour page - Nagato & Itachi, for most of the ppl its fantastic they've got the colour page, for me.. well, I thought Gaara will be on it and maybe other kages from the kages battle royale : (
- text of editors: well, "Madara's forces" like Kabuto have nothing to say about Itachi & Nagato duo; I mean, we all speculated WHY the hell Kabuto make Itachi & Nagato to not fight till now, and editors put them as "Madara's forces" like implying he wanted that to do. wtf!?
- title of the chapter: WTF!? I know that some of the titles tend to focus only on some significant part of the chapter, but what the hell? Naruto & Bee only met Itachi & Nagato and the title says Naruto vs Itachi..
- nice colour cover ^^
- almost 3 freakin' pages to remind us the flashback of Yashamaru's talk to Gaara about love : / I know, I'm happy nonetheless, its Gaara, but when I read previous chapter I looked at that flashbacks and I already concluded what Yashamaru said in THAT time was truth, and what he said in the assassination thingy was a lie ^^' Ok, ok, the plus is that it seems are different perspectives on panels than from the panels from the old flashbacks <I checked it xd>
- nobody argues anymore with automatic defense, eh? xDXDXDXDXDXD

*Spoiler*: __ 








xDXDXDXD I'm awesome!  The panel is cool <3<3<3
On the other hand, I have little theory on why the hell shape of the mother here <of course it may be random as hell, but I do believe in my theory xd>: mom of Gaara programmed the sand of Gaara to protect him and whatnot, but maybe she put more emphasis if the gold dust/sand was used against Gaara the automatic defense would be like that ; > What do you think about that?! xD
- when I saw this WHOLE page panel:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I thought: wow, so epic! And my second thought was: I feel at the moment as if Gaara was one of the 3 main characters: Naruto & Sasuke & .. Gaara <3 hehe 
- LOVEd this panel and the context behind it:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Gaara talking about the 'medicine' referring to the talk of Yashamaru about love, and this panel with exposition of the tattoo of 'love' on Gaara's forehead.. so awesome 
- Gaara's father telling that Gaara surpassed him: no kidding, man 
- sealing within the sand: so, like it was refered from the moment the WAR started through Kankurou's squad, ALL the shinobi know about Edo Tensei stuff, even Gaara seems to be prepared to seal the zombies like it was shown here. So cool <3
- Second Mizukage dude is still awesome with his talking: "These cards are sealing you, right!? All right then! Young Kazekage!" XDXDXD
- loved this scene:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Mizukage & Raikage running at the army and BOOM, haha XDXDXD Now thats power xD
- loved the way Muu went into his invisibility mode and how he said to Oonoki to call the Kazekage because if not, he's going to die <3
- Mizukage dude is.. genjutsu user!!!!!!!!! F**k YEAH! Maybe we will see how Gaara will behave against genjutsu.. finally!??? I would surely loved that <3
About Kuchiyose.. I don't mind. Still.. can't wait to see what the Nidaime Mizukage can do to his full capacity, if he could tie with Muu ^^
- Sandaime Raikage is raiton user. Actually no shock here though I would srsly like to know whether his raiton armor is like his son's: bluish like raiton chakra, or his raiton armor is black because he uses black raiton?! xD
BUT.. why the hell he said that doton users can stay? Doton is weak against raiton.. or I wrongfully read that?
- liked Oonoki's Iwabunshin doing
- the last 2 pages: well.. I would surely love more to see in kages battle royale.. or just in Gaara fighting other kages.. and Kishi seems to made Naruto & Bee vs Nagato & Itachi now.. well, its all good and whatnot, but if thats the case, seems it will show Naruto's new power fair against those 2 shinobis, and going how ET zombies are shitty <now I think Kishi is consistent with this one: Hashirama & Tobirama were also shitty while fighting Hiruzen compared to the hype they received > it should be no problem here.
BUT what I would love to see here would be: Bee is finally caught after some nice battle ^^ <still.. I don't think Kishi will do this :x>

I hope its not the end of Gaara's division battle.. I would surely loved to see Oonoki vs Muu not offscreen, and Gaara doing sth epic now, or just using Sabaku kyu for the very last time before manga ends.. thats all.

About the Yondaime Kazekage and his abilities: I'm sad that they were so similar to Sandaime and Godaime Kazekages abilities in one way or the other : ( On the other hand its quite cool that it seems that all of the Kazekages had sth in common if it means for their own abilities: they controlled sth related to 'sand': Iron Sand, Gold Dust/Sand, and normal sand ^^
Now, to father of Gaara: well.. sure, such abilities are for me strong and in his own village he really could be the strongest guy <come on, he had a nice counter for Shukaku's sand, its like saying he could take on at least one of the bijuu xd>, BUT.. I'm not even denying the fact that Orochimaru took him out <whether it was a silent assassination or full out battle>; Orochimaru seems a stronger fighter <3
How he fairs against his son, Gaara? Well, what he said is true: Gaara seems stronger to me, and if its not about the sand in general, its about how Gaara can make combos <in other words: multi-task thingy >: when father was just putting GD against sand of his son, Gaara had not only countered that with his own sand, but already made hail of sand above them and made his sand from the bottom climb over gold which was before put out by the Yondaime Kazekage ^^ Thats all.

btw. I'm really curious whether Kishi will show Mizukage doing some sution against Gaara's sand and show some genjutsu stuff against him as well - that would be 2 'questions' which I would like to have an answer in the manga ^^
btw2.We had Super Saiyan 1 and 2 through Yondaime Raikage, now we see SSJ 3 through Sandaime Raikage:

*Spoiler*: __ 








xD
btw3.Gaara will go series now because of boost of power of love and will of fir.. wind, and do sth epic I think <if this will be shown and the fight will not go into offscreen like with Kakashi's division..>:

*Spoiler*: __ 





No, Gaara did not use Amaterasu xP



and using both hands like this:

*Spoiler*: __ 








suggests that it sure as hell will be EPIC <I mean: using BOTH hands? I know that he uses both hands but like this? When Deva Path was using this, Pain was using 2 Shinra Tensei like when blocking Chouji and Chouza's Meat Tank technique or 2 Sage Naruto's attacking:

*Spoiler*: __ 








This means Gaara will do sth epic  xDXD


----------

